# 2020 Haying & Farming Pictures



## r82230

Nobody started this thread yet, so here is what I'm using this year to cut hay. It showed up recently, haven't take the time to even hookup to the tractor yet. But by the looks of what is on the ground around it I have a day or two, before I have to worry about getting that done it seems. :lol:





  








Discbine 312 01




__
r82230


__
Jan 14, 2020







View media item 8318




  








Discbine 312 03




__
r82230


__
Jan 14, 2020








Larry


----------



## TJ Hendren

Nothing like new IRON to warm the soul.


----------



## MrLuggs

I picked up a wrapper on the cheap last week, so I'm looking forward to this year and having another tool in the toolbox(tm) for our lovely unpredictable weather these past few years.


----------



## barnrope

This new 2250 MF baler just rolled in. Hope it lasts a long time. Still got the old 4755 if someone is looking for a good used 3x3.


----------



## Vol

barnrope said:


> This new 2250 MF baler just rolled in. Hope it lasts a long time. Still got the old 4755 if someone is looking for a good used 3x3.


Nice looking machine Tom....I hope it is a problem free machine for you. That is one nice month late Christmas present!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

4th cut lucerne.


----------



## Vol

Hay diddle diddle said:


> 857108-47f0f723fe394f2b2a3cefea1e4c9f96.jpg4th cut lucerne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 857103-9cb9b2bfced2215d19fdc0534ed8d872.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 857107-8baf96218b8c3a860d1d810c3a6451ca.jpg


Well diddle, are you getting close to winding the season up?

Regards, Mike


----------



## clowers

Good looking lucern diddle.


----------



## VA Haymaker

r82230 said:


> Nobody started this thread yet, so here is what I'm using this year to cut hay. It showed up recently, haven't take the time to even hookup to the tractor yet. But by the looks of what is on the ground around it I have a day or two, before I have to worry about getting that done it seems. :lol:
> 
> Larry


Looks good - what model is it?


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Vol said:


> Well diddle, are you getting close to winding the season up?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Still got the other bigger paddock to cut in a couple of weeks. Then hope to get 2 more off of both....definitely get 1 more off of both.

That lot was 3 day hay...which happens rarely here. Despite our heat. Was over 45c yesterday.......


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

clowers said:


> Good looking lucern diddle.


Pressed up nicely. Ended up about average cut at 1.2t /ac


----------



## Vol

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Was over 45c yesterday.......


That kind of heat is deadly. No wonder you made 3 day hay.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Vol said:


> That kind of heat is deadly. No wonder you made 3 day hay.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yeah yesterday was horrible. 40c the day before(day I baled the hay) 44c today..... Only got down to 28c overnight.... Bit of humidity last night and today... makes it a million times worse...will be strong winds again this afternoon....just like yesterday......think of sticking your head in a fan forced oven.....


----------



## r82230

leeave96 said:


> Looks good - what model is it?


NH 312,

Both newer models the NH 310 and NH 312 (10' 4'' & 11' 5" cut) were purchased (technology) from another manufacture a couple of years ago. IDR who, but they are presently made (at least mine was) by NH in New Holland, PA.

Larry


----------



## JD3430

Small delivery call today. New customer.


----------



## endrow

JD3430 said:


> Small delivery call today. New customer.


 With the higher prices we had to offer quite a few people smaller deliveries. And that's a good way to start off a new customer!


----------



## JD3430

endrow said:


> With the higher prices we had to offer quite a few people smaller deliveries. And that's a good way to start off a new customer!


That load was going to New Jersey  ,

Hope they like it. 5 horses.


----------



## broadriverhay

Hope this isn’t the way 2020 is going to be. It has rained here every week for quite a while. This is the road into my field now and the water is still rising.


----------



## IH 1586

Freezing rain Wed night, rain Thursday switching to snow, snow Friday, snow Saturday. 3 days of ice is starting to stress tree limbs. Finally lost power for half a day yesterday. Maybe Sunday and/or Monday the ice will melt. I don't think I have seen ice last more than a day.


----------



## Ox76

Looks like the same crap I had up here. BEFORE the half-day blizzard showed up. Snowed furiously for several hours and added another 6" plus on top of that crap in your pics, IH 1586. We also have a bonus of slush and mud that's been under it all for a couple weeks, insulated from freezing by snow cover. I had to plow. It was a mess. Gosh I hate it here!

Only positive was we were lucky enough to not lose power.


----------



## IH 1586

Ox76 said:


> Looks like the same crap I had up here. BEFORE the half-day blizzard showed up. Snowed furiously for several hours and added another 6" plus on top of that crap in your pics, IH 1586. We also have a bonus of slush and mud that's been under it all for a couple weeks, insulated from freezing by snow cover. I had to plow. It was a mess. Gosh I hate it here!
> 
> Only positive was we were lucky enough to not lose power.


We have that now. 6+ inches and snowing hard currently. I enjoy it though, I'm still waiting for winter and does not look like were going to get it this year. Weeks of snow and a temp of no more than 25 for a high and no thawing for 3 months.


----------



## JD3430

By now, we would have normally had 4 plow-able snowfalls. Thats been the average over my last 10 years of keeping plowing records.

This year ZERO.

Looking at long range forecast, its in the high 30's to high 40's through the end of February.

Definitely in a warming cycle. Income from snowplowing down to almost nothing. We took salt spreaders off trucks.

Heard on local news NASA just announced it's likely we go into a cooling cycle starting this summer to last for 10+ years.


----------



## JD3430

95% sure I picked up another 20 acres yesterday. Walked it today.
Gonna need some TLC. Lots of remnants of thistle, lots of winter weeds and sparse. I think it was over farmed and mined of nutrients.

On the way on one of our creepy back roads, I grabbed a quick photo of brilliant full moon.


----------



## broadriverhay

Well the flood waters stopped 2 feet from my barn. The water started receding about midnight.


----------



## SVFHAY

Mower got delivered last week. I don't know how well cutting backwards is going to work ????. I don't have my front hitch yet and was surprised that I could pick it up and move it around with the rear.


----------



## JD3430

SVFHAY said:


> Mower got delivered last week. I don't know how well cutting backwards is going to work . I don't have my front hitch yet and was surprised that I could pick it up and move it around with the rear.


Be interested to see if you like yours as much as I like mine. 
Just make sure you know where the rocks are and your insurance is paid up in full. When you hit something just right, it's catastrophic.

on edit- you're probably used to it with you formerly owning an SP


----------



## SVFHAY

No question, things can go wrong pretty quick. Being familiar with the field is the biggest thing.

The last field I cut in the fall was for a friend and neither of us had ever set foot on the property. Took that one pretty slow. Luckily the only odd thing I found was a very high population of preying mantis. Must have seen 30 on the hood a different times. Don't believe I ever saw one in a hay field before.


----------



## JD3430

SVFHAY said:


> No question, things can go wrong pretty quick. Being familiar with the field is the biggest thing.
> 
> The last field I cut in the fall was for a friend and neither of us had ever set foot on the property. Took that one pretty slow. Luckily the only odd thing I found was a very high population of preying mantis. Must have seen 30 on the hood a different times. Don't believe I ever saw one in a hay field before.


We get infested with them in late summer. They are all over our hay fields.


----------



## Hayman1

JD3430 said:


> We get infested with them in late summer. They are all over our hay fields.


High protein hay, totally organic


----------



## JD3430

I was actually beginning to wonder how many were getting in the bales, but I see most of them fly to safety, barely..


----------



## Hayman1

I remember one year as a teenager cutting wheat. I was driving the grain truck and the wheat crop in the truck was "boiling" with grasshoppers. Don't remember what we got docked for it


----------



## endrow

JD3430 said:


> Be interested to see if you like yours as much as I like mine.
> Just make sure you know where the rocks are and your insurance is paid up in full. When you hit something just right, it's catastrophic.


 ... Don't those mowers have some type of Suspension that provides flotation.


----------



## JD3430

endrow said:


> ... Don't those mowers have some type of Suspension that provides flotation.


Yes they do, but if you catch a rock just right, the damage can be heavy. A buddy of mine, running a triple over a field he has cut several times folded his mower over, destroying it. He said there was a flat rock he could normally go over without worry, but this time the mower caught the leading edge of the rock and over she went in metal twisted wreckage.

I destroyed mine when a customer cut a 12" tree down in a field that had too many trees for me to memorize. Didn't tell me and didn't mark the stump. I did $15,000 in damage.

it can also happen with a pull type mower, but when you put a 200HP tractor directly behind the mower it really breaks things fast. The big different is the operator can get hurt pretty bad. I had bruised chest ribs after I slammed into my steering wheel.


----------



## stack em up

Hayman1 said:


> I remember one year as a teenager cutting wheat. I was driving the grain truck and the wheat crop in the truck was "boiling" with grasshoppers. Don't remember what we got docked for it


1988. Combining oats that the wagons were hopping with grasshoppers.


----------



## Josh in WNY

Finally got around to replacing the battery in my JD 2520 last weekend. The TSC special lasted a couple months shy of 5 years, so I don't think that's too bad (would have preferred it had lasted longer of course). Thankfully this winter has been pretty mild as far as snowfall so I haven't had to plow the driveway too much. The pic is of the new battery, but the old one was pretty clean thanks to the battery box I put back on the tractor. When I first got the tractor, the battery was on a flat plate that was part of the loader frame.















Speaking of where the battery used to be, I found something I didn't expect laying there when I went to check the oil. All the times I would read a manual when I was a kid and laughed at the "check for any loose bolts" statement came back to haunt me. Thankfully, I found the proper home (alternator mounting bolt) for the little guy before things started rattling apart. Amazing it stayed there the last time I used the tractor.


----------



## r82230

Looking like spring is around the corner in my neck of the woods, some daffodils poking out from under their covers and it was 11 degrees here this morning.

Larry


----------



## JD3430

Field mowing power line right of ways for last 3 days. Wish I could hay this one. This patch is about 40 acres. It was hayed into the early 80's then taken out of service by local conservancy


----------



## IH 1586

This will greatly reduce the amount of fertilizer bags we will be handling this year if we can't utilize co-op spreader.


----------



## swmnhay

hauling some out while its froze yet


----------



## JD3430

Only a single row up top?


----------



## stack em up

JD3430 said:


> Only a single row up top?


MN DoT tends to frown on overweight-ity

Obesity? An overloaded trailer would maybe be obese?


----------



## JD3430

That dodge is really squattin


----------



## swmnhay

JD3430 said:


> That dodge is really squattin


3 more bales to put on the back and it will level off.


----------



## swmnhay

JD3430 said:


> Only a single row up top?


Don't need a double row on top to get enough wieght on trailer.And with single row on top its much sturdier load.Bales are tied together.And not as top heavy.And alot less bales to load and unload.

Bigger the bale the better for me and its what my customers want besides.


----------



## Ox76

We tried a double top row once and only once. Made for a really unstable load and lost a bale over the bank and it rolled into the neighbor's potato patch. He wasn't happy when I had to go in there with the Bobcat to fetch it out. Of course, the land up here in the mountains is very twisty, hilly, bumpy, etc. so I imagine in the flatter sections of country a double top row would be fine.


----------



## JD3430

Ox76 said:


> We tried a double top row once and only once. Made for a really unstable load and lost a bale over the bank and it rolled into the neighbor's potato patch. He wasn't happy when I had to go in there with the Bobcat to fetch it out. Of course, the land up here in the mountains is very twisty, hilly, bumpy, etc. so I imagine in the flatter sections of country a double top row would be fine.


Its all in the skill of the loader Ox!!!! Hahahaha

We have mild hills and a lot of turns, but it doesn't affect me, I go nice & easy down the road.

Yes It's a bit tougher to do double rows, but once you get the hang of it, I wouldn't do it any other way and it's more efficient.

Been doing doubles since year one and never looked back. Had a couple "leaner" loads. Only 2 times in probably a thousand loads I had to "re-stack" them.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Single row up top puts be at or over legal weight making 4x5.5 bales. When I did 4x5s I would double up the top sometimes.


----------



## stack em up

JD3430 said:


> Its all in the skill of the loader Ox!!!! Hahahaha
> We have mild hills and a lot of turns, but it doesn't affect me, I go nice & easy down the road.
> Yes It's a bit tougher to do double rows, but once you get the hang of it, I wouldn't do it any other way and it's more efficient.
> Been doing doubles since year one and never looked back. Had a couple "leaner" loads. Only 2 times in probably a thousand loads I had to "re-stack" them.


Double stacking Cy would be at about 31,000 pounds.


----------



## endrow

Mild Winter looking at alfalfa and alfalfa orchard grass mix fields Some have barely went dormant


----------



## endrow

This is an older alfalfa orchard grass mix. Got problems here that Prowl H20 will not take care of. I had hoped to take one cutting off and then put it in corn


----------



## Josh in WNY

JD3430 said:


> Field mowing power line right of ways for last 3 days. Wish I could hay this one. This patch is about 40 acres. It was hayed into the early 80's then taken out of service by local conservancy


At least you get to work on that in the "off" season. Any mowing we do around here has to be done in the summer or early fall which is usually right when we're baling hay. It gets too wet any other time of year on most of our ground. Hopefully you get to use a cab tractor... that could get pretty chilly otherwise.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle




----------



## r82230

Last Friday night's stocking rate of less than 1.5 per acre. :angry: 10 acre field, I'm about 130 yards away on the road in my car. That side the field is usually yields about 50-60% less for some odd reason.

Larry


----------



## KNFarm

My new (used) baler got delivered the other day! Looking forward to seeing what this thing can do.


----------



## JD3430

KNFarm said:


> My new (used) baler got delivered the other day! Looking forward to seeing what this thing can do.


WOW!! Love it!


----------



## Hayman1

r82230 said:


> Last Friday night's stocking rate of less than 1.5 per acre. :angry: 10 acre field, I'm about 130 yards away on the road in my car. That side the field is usually yields about 50-60% less for some odd reason.
> 
> Larry


That's a lot of slim jims


----------



## endrow

KNFarm said:


> My new (used) baler got delivered the other day! Looking forward to seeing what this thing can do.


 That looks like a very nice piece of equipment. I think those balers have potential Keep us posted.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Started at 12.30am this morning, done by 3...went 1.5 t/ac


----------



## Aaroncboo

A bit of a newbie question do you do that late for moisture, heat or time restrictions?


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

It was 35°c here yesterday and was still 25 when I started. Because its irrigated lucerne the moisture comes up from the bottom first. So if its cooler in the evening I would generally miss the dew coming in and it would get to wet. Then would need to wait till it lifted in the morning. So, really, it's all about the moisture....


----------



## Aaroncboo

OK makes sense, Thank you. Learning everyday.


----------



## CowboyRam

It is March 1st and we still have a foot of snow on the ground; we got a couple more inches today. Looks like we are going to have a late spring.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

March 1st and we still have 3 to 4 feet on the ground. But that is typical for us. 10 day forecast shows some warm weather but true spring is still 6 to 8 weeks away UP here.


----------



## Hayman1

Article in the paper this morning indicated warmer than normal March for us


----------



## JD3430

Long range forecast through 3-15 says mid to upper 50's for us. We have spring annuals popping up and birds beginning to nest. Its about 4 weeks ahead of normal arrival of spring.

I dont know the long term implications of warmer weather, but selfishly, I love it.


----------



## cjsr8595

It snowed Friday and it was 65 degrees yesterday. It is raining here today and is going to be in the 50's for the next four days and dry. I feel like spring is around the corner, but damn its wet.


----------



## Monsenhay

Southern Wisconsin... Tapped trees Saturday sap is flowing like a river right now.


----------



## stack em up

Monsenhay said:


> Southern Wisconsin... Tapped trees Saturday sap is flowing like a river right now.


I'd bet with the warm/cold/warm/cold winter we had the sap will be running like a fiend for a while. Best friend used to do a maple syrup run, made good money at it.


----------



## IH 1586

Starting to tap here. Not sure how long it will last, no winter, no snow, and lots of 40 and 50's and barely freezing at night for next 2 weeks.


----------



## JD3430

IH 1586 said:


> Starting to tap here. Not sure how long it will last, no winter, no snow, and lots of 40 and 50's and barely freezing at night for next 2 weeks.


Thats incredible, because if I recall, Northwest PA-around Erie usually gets a truckload of snow, right?


----------



## IH 1586

JD3430 said:


> Thats incredible, because if I recall, Northwest PA-around Erie usually gets a truckload of snow, right?


Usually, I'm sure Erie has had more than my area, I had to plow several times this year but long sustained cold never happened. Ground never got more than a crust on it, been a muddy winter. The lakes never froze over so not unreasonable to get a lot more snow if the weather systems want us to.


----------



## haybaler101

View attachment 83216
Getting spring fever. New to me 12/23 planter.


----------



## Hayman1

]Well, we finally solved the chicken murders. Been losing chickens rather regularly. Most were outside the enclosure then lost 5 over the last five days in the pen. went over it yesterday and added some hardware cloth in some places we thought were suspect. Then another dead chicken in the pen and another one wounded badly. dead one almost no head left. Wife went to collect eggs from the laying box and look who had moved in. Good thing she looked before she put her hand in


----------



## Vol

Hayman1 said:


> ]Well, we finally solved the chicken murders. Been losing chickens rather regularly. Most were outside the enclosure then lost 5 over the last five days in the pen. went over it yesterday and added some hardware cloth in some places we thought were suspect. Then another dead chicken in the pen and another one wounded badly. dead one almost no head left. Wife went to collect eggs from the laying box and look who had moved in. Good thing she looked before she put her hand in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> varmit.jpg


Yes mink are bloodthirsty little devils.....and it doesn't take much of an opening for them to enter. Glad you got it Ric, as it would have killed every single chicken eventually.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

haybaler101 said:


> 78EAF16B-2FF8-4135-AFD9-E94A8A51D410.jpegGetting spring fever. New to me 12/23 planter.


Well it shouldn't be too much longer before you get to try it out Joe with this early onset of Spring over much of the country. Those are really fine planters....I hope it gives you long and trouble free service.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1

Vol said:


> Yes mink are bloodthirsty little devils.....and it doesn't take much of an opening for them to enter. Glad you got it Ric, as it would have killed every single chicken eventually.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yeah, I did some reading on line about them. One piece said they can slim down to the size of a quarter if needed. My coops are dog pens from TSC so chain link sides. I added rat wire for 3 feet and am adding a hot wire above that. Really difficult to close off every possible opening. Internet says don't even think about chicken wire, minks will chew right through it.


----------



## r82230

Hayman1 said:


> ]Well, we finally solved the chicken murders.


Skins use to be worth a buck or two, IDK any more. If so chick day's could be around the corner for a few replacements, that could be easier on the old pocket book..

Larry


----------



## JD3430

Hayman1 said:


> ]Well, we finally solved the chicken murders. Been losing chickens rather regularly. Most were outside the enclosure then lost 5 over the last five days in the pen. went over it yesterday and added some hardware cloth in some places we thought were suspect. Then another dead chicken in the pen and another one wounded badly. dead one almost no head left. Wife went to collect eggs from the laying box and look who had moved in. Good thing she looked before she put her hand in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> varmit.jpg


Look at that little ripper! 
My dad and uncle used to trap them, muskrats, etc and bore the scar until he died of a mink that bit his hand. They were working their trap line, he pulled the "dead" mink from the trap and put it in his saddle bag. Later he reached in to place another in the bag and it bit his hand and opened a wound like a razor.


----------



## someday hay king

Picked up a nice BR7060 this winter. Also bought a 4600 Hesston Inline and a WR220 vermeer rake. Excited to put everything to use


----------



## cjsr8595

I started a new topic in "amendments" but I think i'm going to spread fertilizer this weekend. I've included our forecast. Grass is turning green about a month earlier than last spring. Like most I'm limited on time, but I think it will be fine. Thoughts?


----------



## Hayman1

cjsr8595 said:


> I started a new topic in "amendments" but I think i'm going to spread fertilizer this weekend. I've included our forecast. Grass is turning green about a month earlier than last spring. Like most I'm limited on time, but I think it will be fine. Thoughts?


Spraying pasturegard and Liq N on monday. will do my granular when dry around the 15th. If it is warm and grass is growing, might as well take advantage of it.


----------



## cjsr8595

Hayman1 said:


> Spraying pasturegard and Liq N on monday. will do my granular when dry around the 15th. If it is warm and grass is growing, might as well take advantage of it.


I think i'm going to roll the dice and get it done this weekend. No time like the present.......


----------



## endrow

Did for Fertilizer Mostly nitrogen with tow spreader, a tad over 300 acres .And got lime last nite.


----------



## endrow

Lime pix


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Lime pix


 Sorry I botched that up


----------



## Hayman1

endrow said:


> Lime pix


why are you spreading at night, less wind?


----------



## Ox76

How does the lime get out to the ends of the booms? I'm totally ignorant to this, as back on the farm we just would scoop a bucket of lime on top of the manure spreader before it went out twice a day.


----------



## endrow

Ox76 said:


> How does the lime get out to the ends of the booms? I'm totally ignorant to this, as back on the farm we just would scoop a bucket of lime on top of the manure spreader before it went out twice a day.


 That truck has the old style sower booms on it. Steel flighting running in a u trough, with a row of ,. Adjustable holes on 6 in spacing the length of the boom underneath


----------



## endrow

Hayman1 said:


> why are you spreading at night, less wind?


 . They started with 2 trucks about mid day, They worked into the night because they wanted Rain the next day. The rain was perfect timing for the nitrogen and lime we apply this week...


----------



## endrow

Hayman1 said:


> Spraying pasturegard and Liq N on monday. will do my granular when dry around the 15th. If it is warm and grass is growing, might as well take advantage of it.


 . It is just a little bit too cold here yet there are still too many weeds that are dormant to apply herbicide. We applied nitrogen this week And on the cereal grains we split apply. . In a couple of weeks With the 2nd half of the nitrogen, liquid, The herbicide,And the 1st fungicide. I run the sprayer and it seems like all we do is spray. My son says the once and done programs Are a thing of the past old school


----------



## gosh

The nagger is taking the dog out for a walk. The snow is crusty in the morning this time of year, so she's walking on top of it and not sinking. An overcast day in western Wyoming.

The wheels on that wheel line are a little over 5 feet tall, so the snowpack depth is under 2 feet now. We have suffered enough. I am ready for some green.


----------



## CowboyRam

gosh said:


> The nagger is taking the dog out for a walk. The snow is crusty in the morning this time of year, so she's walking on top of it and not sinking. An overcast day in western Wyoming.
> 
> The wheels on that wheel line are a little over 5 feet tall, so the snowpack depth is under 2 feet now. We have suffered enough. I am ready for some green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12F4D4C2-9319-4207-BDDE-F992678ACDA2.jpeg


The only snow we have here in Riverton is in the shade. I was out spreading manure on our fields today.


----------



## gosh

CowboyRam said:


> The only snow we have here in Riverton is in the shade. I was out spreading manure on our fields today.


Glad you're making progress. I tried to use the snowblower (3 point mounted) to get to a plow to bring it into the shop to work on it today. Snowblower shear bolt told me that this was a stupid idea.

Now the weather service has issued a storm alert. Something like 3-4 inches of snow next day or two? Can't remember. Too depressing.

You guys should do OK on irrigation water this year, though. Right?


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Last of 5th cut. 7mm last night and more coming Wednesday....So will roll it and wrap it





















This will be it for this season.


----------



## gosh

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Last of 5th cut. 7mm last night and more coming Wednesday....So will roll it and wrap it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200330_162305.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200330_162733.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200330_162703.jpg
> 
> This will be it for this season.


I enjoy it when our Southern Hemisphere representatives check in to give a report. Thank you.


----------



## cjsr8595

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Last of 5th cut. 7mm last night and more coming Wednesday....So will roll it and wrap it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200330_162305.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200330_162733.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200330_162703.jpg
> 
> This will be it for this season.


Thats a good looking 5th cutting!


----------



## paoutdoorsman

cjsr8595 said:


> Thats a good looking 5th cutting!


Agreed. That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## endrow

paoutdoorsman said:


> Agreed. That's exactly what I was thinking.


Agreed thanks for those pics


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Raked up today. Will bale and wrap it tomorrow. 2nd pic shows how tight this rake folds up. Which is 8 feet.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

regrowth from my other 5th cut lucerne. Dairy heifers will graze it periodically now till late spring.


----------



## Hayman1

No white grass here. Just to remind you what green looks like Gosh. We have over 50% of orchard grass at 12" or more in length. Darndest thing I have ever seen for this early. Plenty of years past we still had patches of white stuff around but only got a skiff once this winter. the big field is orchard grass hay, the new seedlings are infill in a paddock that were overseeded mar 9. Pics from the 28th. New grass is now around two inches tall. We have already had to mow the lawn twice. May 1 hay anyone? Probably won't cure for crap but I have a new haygard applicator on the way.


----------



## Vol

I mowed a field on April 27 last year and baled on April 30. A first ever for me. That same field will be ready to mow in 2 weeks I am sure. I don't know if we will have the temps at that time, but I am hoping. If I remember correctly, I baled the hay in the high teens and the low twenties with Hayguard. I sold the entire field in a week to the area co-ops. It was Orchard/Alfalfa.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Spanishfarmer

Hello, I am attaching some photos of my alfalfa. Is in Spain. I have a few insects, I don't know when I will treat now there is a lot of mud on the floor.


----------



## Vol

Looks like weevils and aphids.

I have to ask...is COVID-19 widespread in your region?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Blowing the cobwebs out of the welger today.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle




----------



## r82230

Spanishfarmer said:


> Hello, I am attaching some photos of my alfalfa. Is in Spain. I have a few insects, I don't know when I will treat now there is a lot of mud on the floor.


Looks like you are at late bud, early bloom stage, I'd be cutting ASAP verses treating. But that's just my two cents and it might not be worth the 2 pennies today.

Larry


----------



## JD3430

Hay diddle diddle said:


>


Really nice round baling set up and technique.


----------



## VA Haymaker

While I'm social distancing from the day job and working it from the farm remotely, I took a walk a few days ago during my lunch...


----------



## Josh in WNY

I went past the dealer today and something hopped up on my trailer and followed me home. Looking forward to seeing how it works once things get growing a little more.


----------



## CowboyRam

Wednesday we got the fertilizer on the field, and that night it snowed; just barely squeaked that in. Now just waiting for the snow to melt and dry up so we can corrugate, and then get our pipe out. This morning we checked the cows, and ended up bringing in a calf to get him dried off; it was a bit cool this morning, that calf was a big calf, I could not pick him up, dad had to help me lift him in the truck. Will get him back with the mama her in a bit. All fun stuff in the spring of the year.


----------



## gosh

Josh in WNY said:


> I went past the dealer today and something hopped up on my trailer and followed me home. Looking forward to seeing how it works once things get growing a little more.


Let us know how you like that thing once the time comes.


----------



## endrow

Last night was not a good night Drawbar broke On 8931 a big Box spreader


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> endrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night was not a good night Drawbar broke On 8931 a big Box spreader
Click to expand...


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Split a tire open in 3 places feeding cows Thursday. Had to rob a tire off the dual and put it on. Wrestling 18.4x42s by yourself is no fun.


----------



## Gearclash

Evenfall on the first bales (cornstalks) of 2020. Baled on March 31.


----------



## Ox76

endrow said:


> endrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> endrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night was not a good night Drawbar broke On 8931 a big Box spreader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Damn the bad luck. Hope you get it fixed quick and cheap.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

@endrow, that could have gone very badly. Hopefully not. The left side break looks fresh, while the right side does not. Am I seeing that correctly?


----------



## endrow

Ox76 said:


> Damn the bad luck. Hope you get it fixed quick and cheap.


The CNH price for the 8930 Drawbar was $1K.. Got a new aftermarket one from a Local tractor Jockey for just a bit more than half that. Pto driveline damage to the spreader will be about $600. VERY LUCKY broke at slow speed turning into field


----------



## endrow

paoutdoorsman said:


> @endrow, that could have gone very badly. Hopefully not. The left side break looks fresh, while the right side does not. Am I seeing that correctly?


----------



## Ox76

In my years I've never seen that from a drawbar. Glad it didn't happen at road speed. Oof....


----------



## haybaler101

Ox76 said:


> In my years I've never seen that from a drawbar. Glad it didn't happen at road speed. Oof....


You obviously have never been around large manure spreaders or grain carts.


----------



## Ox76

haybaler101 said:


> You obviously have never been around large manure spreaders or grain carts.


You're right about that. Biggest spreader was a simple side slinger Gehl twin axle. And no grain carts whatsoever. I was born and raised and worked farms in upstate NY. Totally different area that's dairy only and nothing like the midwest.

From your comment I assume it's commonplace for a drawbar to break like that. OK. Check. Learned something today.


----------



## disenchanted

Ox76 said:


> From your comment I assume it's commonplace for a drawbar to break like that. OK. Check. Learned something today.


It's not commonplace, but it does happen. We had one break last year on a manure pump of all things, though that's the only one that comes to mind. There was a runaway forage wagon once, but I don't remember if that was a drawpin or drawbar failure. Many years ago, we don't even use wagons these days.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Sowing annual ryegrass and shaftal and subterranean clover. About 6 weeks late as I dont have the normal amount of irrigation water available to me due to 3 years of record low inflows into the main storages. It has rained enough now that there is subsoil moisture so hoping I can cover a larger area with the water I have.


----------



## IH 1586

Not dry enough to be running a coop spreader, nice to have light weight equipment to be able to get the job done on time. Sure is nice not having to handle bags this year.


----------



## Ox76

That's a nice, simple setup you have there IH 1586. I like it. I've always thought it pays to be behind the times. We've been getting things like computers, tools, equipment, etc. for cheap and they're always an upgrade compared to what we were used to. LIving on the cutting edge is for the rich folks!


----------



## Gearclash

endrow said:


> The CNH price for the 8930 Drawbar was $1K.. Got a new aftermarket one from a Local tractor Jockey for just a bit more than half that. Pto driveline damage to the spreader will be about $600. VERY LUCKY broke at slow speed turning into field


Do yourself a favor and find a heavier drawbar from a newer Magnum or equivalent NH. They are a little thicker I think and a lot wider. I was very glad my brother did that on one of his classic Magnums. The factory drawbar is too light for those tractors.


----------



## endrow

IH 1586 said:


> Not dry enough to be running a coop spreader, nice to have light weight equipment to be able to get the job done on time. Sure is nice not having to handle bags tear


As an official member of the old farts club , I try to avoid bags when I can . how far in width does it spread


----------



## endrow

Planting future hay field s


----------



## IH 1586

Ox76 said:


> That's a nice, simple setup you have there IH 1586. I like it. I've always thought it pays to be behind the times. We've been getting things like computers, tools, equipment, etc. for cheap and they're always an upgrade compared to what we were used to. LIving on the cutting edge is for the rich folks!


Simple is correct and relaxing. But not cheap. So much better than guessing though. My view from the drivers seat, 7 tons so far 6 more tomorrow.


----------



## IH 1586

endrow said:


> As an official member of the old farts club , I try to avoid bags when I can . how far in width does it spread


Last year my uncle and I only were able to cover about 56 acres last year in one day with bags. Double covering some fields to get the urea and potash on. This year 180+, the benefit of treating the nitrogen and the bulk price.

With our calibrations and different charts came up with 48'. If we see a discrepancy will scale it in. Had approx. 1500 lbs extra Sunday night, due to being vigilant on Mon. determined human error on spreader setting (me) was not impressed.


----------



## Uphayman

Picked up some " crop insurance ."


----------



## JD3430

Another field I cut with a bush hog that could be a nice hayfield. Just cut it today. Gets nice sun and drains well.


----------



## endrow

JD3430 said:


> Another field I cut with a bush hog that could be a nice hayfield. Just cut it today. Gets nice sun and drains well.


Nice Mow Job , OYEA has hayfield written all 0ver it


----------



## endrow

Uphayman said:


> Picked up some " crop insurance ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0350.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0351.jpg


You bet good crop insurance. Nice Machine for sure


----------



## r82230

Got most of the interior fans install, still need to finish wiring the last six. Covid-19 giving me a little extra time, being I only go into office for about 2/3 of a day. Door remains locked, only use phone for client contact, business partner working from her home. Didn't lay off my secretary, she still gets full pay while staying at home, but she is still cooking my supper. -_-

Be safe,

Larry


----------



## r82230

Uphayman said:


> Picked up some " crop insurance .


Nice machine, mine isn't here yet. Although, I'm getting a different colored one.

Be safe,

Larry


----------



## JD3430

endrow said:


> Nice Mow Job , OYEA has hayfield written all 0ver it


Unfortunately it will always be a wildlife habitat mowed 1X/yr.
All good. I make money on the mowing and there's a larger field next to it I hay for them.


----------



## VA Haymaker

April showers...


----------



## IH 1586

Half inch of rain last night and 14 tons of fertilizer spread in the last 3 days. This year seems to be starting on a positive note.


----------



## Uphayman

We're off to an early start on spring work. With an early heavy snow last December, there was no frost, consequently moisture soaked in and mud time was measured in hours. Water table is at a record. Normally the primary tillage is done in the fall. Weather didn't allow, so it's catch-up. Still a few snow banks on the slopes, but will gone by tomorrow. Course there's a chance for snow this weekend.


----------



## Vol

Good looking soil Monty.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Cleaning up the fields for the new season.....gone is the NH. Couldn't have been soon enuf


----------



## Vol

Nice baler....how you like it?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Vol said:


> Nice baler....how you like it?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Ya know, I always said I wish I had bought the 459/469 Deere.....but man these Krone balers are the real deal, nothing that I have seen flows crop like the Krone. It's been perfect since I got it, baled over 900 last year with it. That baler has 20k bales on it . All I could afford....took a bath on the NH. Lesson learned.....


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

100 tonnes of gypsum spread yesterday. 7mm of rain last night....Still drilling....water coming tomorrow.. all good fun.....






and now it's trying to rain again....


----------



## Tx Jim

somedevildawg said:


> Cleaning up the fields for the new season.....gone is the NH. Couldn't have been soon enuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77853B09-3849-4937-A9EC-DE606D5C415F.jpeg


Have you ever weighed any of the bales made by your Krone baler? How is the hay compression mechanism constructed? Is it a chain similar to older NH chain balers?


----------



## somedevildawg

Tx Jim said:


> Have you ever weighed any of the bales made by your Krone baler? How is the hay compression mechanism constructed? Is it a chain similar to older NH chain balers?


Yes, 54" bales weigh 760# at the density I have now, it is adjustable via the monitor. The bale size must be adjusted manually but density is controlled from the monitor. It is similar to the old NH in theory just built loads better. The outside belts (think they were chains on the NH) have a 30k bale count warranty. This baler had 19k on it and one of the belts broke. Krone warrantied the belt and the customer wanted all new sprockets, bearings, chains and bottom roller. 14k was the repair/shop fee so I paid that plus a little bit. Like I said earlier, the pickup is truly outstanding....it really flows the crop. It's also soft core and that's a plus sometimes. Net wrap is a pita to route but once done it's just a matter of adding new wrap before the old one runs out....the counter is very accurate. All in all, it's a fantastic baler....I highly recommend.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Jealous of you guys getting field work done. 5" of new snow overnight and still coming down. Calling for another dose over the weekend.


----------



## cjsr8595

Spring maintenance escalated quickly. Pickup rebuild on the way.


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Planting future hay field s


 I checked last night before the rain and in just one week .The burn down is working slowly. The alfalfa seeds have germinated. A lot of the oats and orchard grass are not germinated


----------



## Uphayman

Probably not doing any tillage today. 12" of heavy wet white stuff.








On a brighter note..... got the garden tilled and ready Saturday!








Robins we're not impressed.








Fields are a bit wet.


----------



## Hayman1

Uphayman said:


> Probably not doing any tillage today. 12" of heavy wet white stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0381.jpg
> 
> On a brighter note..... got the garden tilled and ready Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0378.jpg
> 
> Robins we're not impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0375.jpg
> 
> Fields are a bit wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0372.jpg


Up, that does not look like fun at all. 65 here at 7am. 30 mph today with gusts to 55 to help dry out the mud we got last night.


----------



## IH 1586

Uphayman said:


> Probably not doing any tillage today. 12" of heavy wet white stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0381.jpg
> 
> On a brighter note..... got the garden tilled and ready Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0378.jpg
> 
> Robins we're not impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0375.jpg
> 
> Fields are a bit wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0372.jpg


Not as drastic but got our share. Maybe some more this week.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

About a foot of new snow here also. That will keep the mud well hydrated. Still early for us UP here along the lake. Another few weeks before anything gets done outside other than feeding cows.


----------



## endrow

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> About a foot of new snow here also. That will keep the mud well hydrated. Still early for us UP here along the lake. Another few weeks before anything gets done outside other than feeding cows.


 Wow how far are the cereal grains along in your area like wheat rye barley


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> I checked last night before the rain and in just one week .The burn down is working slowly. The alfalfa seeds have germinated. A lot of the oats and orchard grass are not germinated


 Starting to poke threw today


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Frost isn't totally out yet and the soil temp is still in the 30s. Forecast shows low 20s for nighttime temps for the next 3 or 4 days. Nobody that I know of plants any cereal grains around here anymore. Nothing is close to growing yet. Another week or two and I'll pull cows off winter pasture and lock them up so things get a head start growing before they start grazing.


----------



## Hayman1

Persist OG I overseeded on 3/27 is about 3/4" everywhere I looked and found a slit. Might have finally figured out how to trick my GP NT drill into planting good stands. All the fescue overseeded in paddocks is going great guns


----------



## Vol

Hayman1 said:


> Persist OG I overseeded on 3/27 is about 3/4" everywhere I looked and found a slit. Might have finally figured out how to trick my GP NT drill into planting good stands. All the fescue overseeded in paddocks is going great guns


What did you do different Rick if you don't mind me asking?

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Wheat was sprayed Saturday. Second shot of N plus herbicide.


----------



## Hayman1

Vol said:


> What did you do different Rick if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Raised it 2 revs for fescue and another 1 for OG. 1/4" per rev. Now I don't think that I was planting 3/4" deeper before as I would have a perfect row right next to a void row. But something clicked.


----------



## endrow

paoutdoorsman said:


> Wheat was sprayed Saturday. Second shot of N plus herbicide.


What herbicide are you putting down


----------



## somedevildawg

What a nice spray rig....the little woman get you that for your birthday Dana? Beautiful fields...and surrounding


----------



## danwi

endrow said:


> Last night was not a good night Drawbar broke On 8931 a big Box spreader


Stopped at a neighbors shop today they have an 8950 with a big strip till machine behind it very heavy on the drawbar when transporting and they put a bigger drawbar from a newer caseih on that tractor.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

endrow said:


> What herbicide are you putting down


They chose Quelex over Harmony for the weeds, plus another 40 units N.



somedevildawg said:


> What a nice spray rig....the little woman get you that for your birthday Dana? Beautiful fields...and surrounding


Ha! She'd be quite the lady wouldn't she!? That's a local ag service company. Heck of a unit.


----------



## haybaler101

Wanted to start planting corn today, think I better wait! Agronomist says plant beans, but I think I will wait on that too.


----------



## Vol

Yep....too cool. Is the at 4"?

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101

Vol said:


> Yep....too cool. Is the at 4"?
> 
> Regards, Mike


2"


----------



## VA Haymaker

Pic from our farm this morning...


----------



## Hayman1

leeave96 said:


> Pic from our farm this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CC3B1C1F-8647-40D7-A651-EAD39EF0CFCF.jpeg


Nice pic. I assume that is ice on the trees on the ridge as the storm pulled out and the temps plummeted? We got down to 32 here in the valley. Looks like if you had the right weather for it you could cut some early high dollar hay Bill


----------



## endrow

haybaler101 said:


> Wanted to start planting corn today, think I better wait! Agronomist says plant beans, but I think I will wait on that too.


Both the local BTO's have a corn in prolly 3 to 500 acres each . Man its cold here and had some cold rain . I Was going to plant and corn and spray burn down . Now the rye is getting too tall . Probably spray burn down today, plenty cold for that


----------



## VA Haymaker

Hayman1 said:


> Nice pic. I assume that is ice on the trees on the ridge as the storm pulled out and the temps plummeted? We got down to 32 here in the valley. Looks like if you had the right weather for it you could cut some early high dollar hay Bill


Thanks - I don't know if it's ice or snow, but it's chilly here. Grass is coming along nicely. Wanted to do a May 1st cutting on that field, but earliest will be the 15th...


----------



## somedevildawg

I envy you guys with the picturesque landscapes from the hills of north Georgia thru the Shenandoah Valley right on thru upstate New York, if you spent any time down here you’d probably think you had died and gone to hell....or maybe you just got put in the “coat-tail smoking” group, but we don’t have that type of backdrops here. Flat as a griddle (or a friddle)....the only thing you might see is a cellphone/ radio or water tower, the latter only if you’re lucky.


----------



## stack em up

somedevildawg said:


> I envy you guys with the picturesque landscapes from the hills of north Georgia thru the Shenandoah Valley right on thru upstate New York, if you spent any time down here you'd probably think you had died and gone to hell....or maybe you just got put in the "coat-tail smoking" group, but we don't have that type of backdrops here. Flat as a griddle (or a friddle)....the only thing you might see is a cellphone/ radio or water tower, the latter only if you're lucky.


When maternal great grandparents moved here, great grandma couldn't understand what great grandpa wanted in Minnesota. "Nothing but frog ponds and quack grass" I'm thinking she was more right than wrong.... this is bean planting 2019.


----------



## somedevildawg

Thanks Paul, you’ve given me an “in” to post some of mine


----------



## VA Haymaker

somedevildawg said:


> I envy you guys with the picturesque landscapes from the hills of north Georgia thru the Shenandoah Valley right on thru upstate New York, if you spent any time down here you'd probably think you had died and gone to hell....or maybe you just got put in the "coat-tail smoking" group, but we don't have that type of backdrops here. Flat as a griddle (or a friddle)....the only thing you might see is a cellphone/ radio or water tower, the latter only if you're lucky.


This is going to sound strange, but growing up around this farm, I knew it was a special place, but never really gave the beauty of it a thought until I started taking pictures - all of them with an iPhone.


----------



## Hayman1

leeave96 said:


> Thanks - I don't know if it's ice or snow, but it's chilly here. Grass is coming along nicely. Wanted to do a May 1st cutting on that field, but earliest will be the 15th...


after I posted that I noticed that there was snow on the blue ridge and the Alleghenies that I can see from the house


----------



## Vol

Hayman1 said:


> Raised it 2 revs for fescue and another 1 for OG. 1/4" per rev. Now I don't think that I was planting 3/4" deeper before as I would have a perfect row right next to a void row. But something clicked.


Better too shallow as too deep for sure. When it's too shallow you still have a chance that the press wheels will do their job....but absolutely no chance on seed planted too deep. I raised the Truax drill I rented to make it plant about 3/8" deep. Got a heck of a stand of Orchard grass and another stand of Fescue with the adjustment. I told the crew at the Co op what I had done and they were good with it and left it. I really like the Truax drill....it is really a basic no frills drill, but it seems to do the job. I am going to try to find a decent used one but I definitely would want the rear drive wheels and not the side drive wheels.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

stack em up said:


> When maternal great grandparents moved here, great grandma couldn't understand what great grandpa wanted in Minnesota. "Nothing but frog ponds and quack grass" I'm thinking she was more right than wrong.... this is bean planting 2019.


Paul, do you have a lot of Quack grass in MN? How do you keep it from taking over?

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up

Vol said:


> Paul, do you have a lot of Quack grass in MN? How do you keep it from taking over?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Not so much anymore, but it shows it's head when things get bad like last year. Had more grass in corn than I've had in 10 years prior. Good dose of Impact Z smoked the crap out of it


----------



## cjsr8595

We sewed some ground two weeks ago Saturday. It’s been pretty nice but it frosted last night. Good to see it didn’t get burnt. The ground is still cold and it’s just now coming in. Little man was out with me checking the stand. Have 1.5 inches of root! I’m happy. This is a crazy time we are living in. Enjoy every day!


----------



## Vol

stack em up said:


> Good dose of Impact Z smoked the crap out of it


Will Impact Z keep it from coming back?

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up

No it has virtually no residual. The American Bison pounded enough quack grass seed into the ground to last till Christ’s return....


----------



## Josh in WNY

cjsr8595 said:


> We sewed some ground two weeks ago Saturday. It's been pretty nice but it frosted last night. Good to see it didn't get burnt. The ground is still cold and it's just now coming in. Little man was out with me checking the stand. Have 1.5 inches of root! I'm happy. This is a crazy time we are living in. Enjoy every day!


That last pic it priceless. Should be framed and up on the mantel.


----------



## endrow

Alfalfa was just starting to shift out of 2nd gear. . 27ﾟ most of the night And all but 20 the early am. . Not what this stuff needed


----------



## endrow

Missed a picture here it is shivering away


----------



## Ranger518

Josh in WNY said:


> That last pic it priceless. Should be framed and up on the mantel.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

It


endrow said:


> Alfalfa was just starting to shift out of 2nd gear. . 27ﾟ most of the night And all but 20 the early am. . Not what this stuff needed


. It was snowing here last night and the night before. The frost we had here last night made everything white this morning. Seems like winter finally showed up . Seen more snow in the last week then I did all winter.


----------



## endrow

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8232677/Devastated-farmers-plow-crops-soil-lack-demand.html


----------



## Hayman1

Hard to know what to believe anymore but everything I have read about truck crop issues is more directly related to closing the border to migrant workers who pick it. No picky, no sellie, no eatie. Also hard to believe there is insufficient demand given what I have seen at grocery stores. Now distribution to grocery stores rather than restaurants, that is a big problem


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

That's what happens when you base your economy around a cheap illegal workforce.... No pickers here either as the 247 Visa holder Pacific islanders now cant come.... And all our suddenly unemployed would rather stick their hand out for easy money rather than do some menial below their supposed status work.....


----------



## IH 1586

Wife's diversification project. Several ideas, will see where it takes us.


----------



## gosh

IT'S HAPPENING !!!!

Monday:









Yesterday:









Today:


----------



## stack em up

Best spring conditions we have had in 5 years.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

stack em up said:


> Best spring conditions we have had in 5 years.


My buddies up there there are loving it as well!


----------



## somedevildawg

Hayman1 said:


> Hard to know what to believe anymore but everything I have read about truck crop issues is more directly related to closing the border to migrant workers who pick it. No picky, no sellie, no eatie. Also hard to believe there is insufficient demand given what I have seen at grocery stores. Now distribution to grocery stores rather than restaurants, that is a big problem


It's not a labor shortage....it's a demand shortage and restaurants/cafeterias are the issue....


----------



## stack em up

Clouds rolling in, been a great day.


----------



## Vol

somedevildawg said:


> It's not a labor shortage....it's a demand shortage and restaurants/cafeterias are the issue....


Yeah, the perception is that the restaurants are doing ok with the take-outs, when in reality they are not even profiting enough to meet the reduced payroll. It is time to get started on Corona phase 2....which is learning how to deal with social distancing while operating in a "more open" social distancing environment. Seating inside a restaurant will have to be different and the way people respond to being able to "shop" in a "active" environment with more people. There will be some reaction for sure by those who feel that their "space" is being invaded. Going to be a learning experience to say the least. There will be some outbreaks of fisticuffs coming by the less "genteel" community for sure.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1

Restaurants running at near capacity have enough economic problems. I doubt that they are going to be sustainable for very long with social distancing and running with 1/3-1/2 capacity at peak times. They and other businesses are going to suffer from the public's lack of confidence in safety until we get a decent antibody test that is widely available. The department store is a dying relic that already was on life support. It's going to be a much different world from now on. I had to get some plumbing supplies from home depot the other day. Not a car in the entire main mall here-spooky. This morning I read that Lowes might declare bankruptcy in 2021. They seem fairly well supported even this week here so not sure what that's all about.


----------



## Aaroncboo

My wife is a manager at the menards here and they have been absolutely slammed with people. Says in a average week they do 75-100,000 in business and 300,000 in a busy weekend. They are now doing almost 300,000 a day... but instead of having one or two rude customers a day that curse her out she has that an hour and its really wearing her down. I feel bad for her but I understand that everybody is locked in their homes here except for Essentials so she has everybody that wants to do yard work or home renovations coming in..


----------



## haybaler101

I haven't been, but my kids and friend's tell me our Lowe's looks like Black Friday on any given day.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

What they've done here in NH is put a limit on # of customers that can be in the store at any given time.

They have a formula based on square foot of area in the store and 1 customer per x number of sq ft.

Lines form outside, maintaining SD, and store employee, at door, will tell you when you are cleared to enter.


----------



## Aaroncboo

They did it there but it's set to a level they never reach.


----------



## somedevildawg

It’s all very absurd.....I don’t like being told what to do by these so-called “experts” they’ve been consistently wrong, how can one have confidence in their absurd restrictions. I’m glad Georgia is moving ahead.....if you look at the numbers honestly, without prejudice and realistically, this is an absolute travesty perpetrated on folks. The virus is bad enuf.....we’ve exacerbated the problem at this point. It’s a great social experiment on how to control the populous....and they’ve done it!


----------



## Vol

haybaler101 said:


> I haven't been, but my kids and friend's tell me our Lowe's looks like Black Friday on any given day.


About 3 weeks ago the little woman sent me to Lowes with orders to buy a new gas grill. She already had it picked out. So I go and I had to look for a place to park....freaking slammed jammed. So I was getting ready to walk in the store and this young woman was working the door and I muttered something to the effect that I cannot believe there are this many people at Lowe's. The woman responded "Honey we are much much busier now than before this social distancing". People are bored to death and looking for things to do.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Packed here as well.....I’ve been taking advantage of it, resided the old Masonite lap with Hardie Board, repaint, build a few things, update landscaping, work on EQ. That sorta thing....plenty of available help right now.


----------



## Troy Farmer

I think they should re-name what's called "social distancing" to "social concentration". They tell have told us the only places we can go are TSC, Lowes, Home Depot, Harbor Freight, Walmart, and grocery stores. Our local Lowes parking lot has looked like black Friday everyday since the lock down.


----------



## somedevildawg

Interesting, I think HF is closed here, idk....I’ll have to check, I never go there.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Spring Breezes on The Farm...

Took a series of short video clips several weeks ago and assembled them into a video. Lots of green, blooms, trees and views around the farm as a strong spring breeze came through that afternoon. Two versions of the same video in one - one video with some background music and the same video without.

Enjoy!


----------



## Troy Farmer

Well, it's on for this season. Laid down about 10 acres today.


----------



## somedevildawg

Good luck, what ya curing out? We’ve cut once but the fields are so overrun with Italian ryegrass that we take it early to clean up the fields...I hate it about as much as I hate crabgrass, but not quite...


----------



## Troy Farmer

somedevildawg said:


> Good luck, what ya curing out? We've cut once but the fields are so overrun with Italian ryegrass that we take it early to clean up the fields...I hate it about as much as I hate crabgrass, but not quite...


One of your favorites, ryegrass. About 1/2 of the 10 acres is coastal covered with the stuff and I didn't plant it!


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

You guys talking about cutting hay and meanwhile I'm still waiting on snow to melt. Lol


----------



## somedevildawg

Troy Farmer said:


> One of your favorites, ryegrass. About 1/2 of the 10 acres is coastal covered with the stuff and I didn't plant it!


My condolences.....try as I might, I can't seem to stay on top of controlling it, usually working on this ragged ass equipment of mine that time of year.


----------



## Hayman1

Troy Farmer said:


> One of your favorites, ryegrass. About 1/2 of the 10 acres is coastal covered with the stuff and I didn't plant it!


Actually, if you over seed, you do plant it. It is in everything now as inert material. About as inert as wood products in a landfill. I get a flush of it in OG every time after I over seed.


----------



## somedevildawg

Hayman1 said:


> Actually, if you over seed, you do plant it. It is in everything now as inert material. About as inert as wood products in a landfill. I get a flush of it in OG every time after I over seed.


He doesn't, it just showed up a few years ago in our perennial Bermuda grass fields, a real PITA for us in the Deep South.


----------



## PaMike

somedevildawg said:


> It's all very absurd.....I don't like being told what to do by these so-called "experts" they've been consistently wrong, how can one have confidence in their absurd restrictions. I'm glad Georgia is moving ahead.....if you look at the numbers honestly, without prejudice and realistically, this is an absolute travesty perpetrated on folks. The virus is bad enuf.....we've exacerbated the problem at this point. It's a great social experiment on how to control the populous....and they've done it!


Just be glad your down south. Here in PA our Sec of Health is a transgender that decided late in life that "He" is really a "She". Makes me feel comfortable putting my trust in her/him. She's really got things figured out...


----------



## somedevildawg

You mean He’s really got things figured out right..... How in the hell do those kinda folks get elected. I wouldn’t put any trust in IT...


----------



## JD3430

PaMike said:


> Just be glad your down south. Here in PA our Sec of Health is a transgender that decided late in life that "He" is really a "She". Makes me feel comfortable putting my trust in her/him. She's really got things figured out...


yep, PA is now under the control of an unelected scientist. It wasn't elected.

Our goofy governor places all his decision making about returning to work in his, I mean her, hands. Rachel Levine (formerly Richard Levine)

Guy down the street has a sign on his lawn that says "Ignore your rights and they'll go away!"


----------



## PaMike

somedevildawg said:


> You mean He's really got things figured out right.... . How in the hell do those kinda folks get elected. I wouldn't put any trust in IT...


Appointed, not elected, by our left wing governor that was heir to a 6th gen family business. Not sure how such a liberal minded guy could be a business owner.

Our fine governor made unemployment that lucrative some don't want to go back to work and when he was questioned about it he gave a lecture about paying your employees more. People are making $800/week on unemployment, or course they don't want to go back and paying the lazy SOB more is just bad business...


----------



## somedevildawg

Wow...can't make it up can you. 
That cats right, if you ignore your rights they will definitely disappear, especially in the commonwealth apparently. Didn't know politics had gotten to that point there. That's a shame...what a beautiful state ran by a bunch of clowns.


----------



## JD3430

somedevildawg said:


> Wow...can't make it up can you.
> That cats right, if you ignore your rights they will definitely disappear, especially in the commonwealth apparently. Didn't know politics had gotten to that point there. That's a shame...what a beautiful state ran by a bunch of clowns.


It is a beautiful state. It was loaded with industry, farms, railroads, all the prosperity you could imagine was here until about 40 years ago. State Taxes ain't too bad 3.07%. Farmers given good property tax breaks. Great infrastructure, rails, roads, ports, rivers, natural resources. 
The weird thing is, PA is really a conservative to moderate democrat state at heart. It's not a wacky liberal state like CA. Problem is now the big city, Philadelphia controls the politics of the rest of the state. We have our own "fly over country" within PA. It's every square mile outside Philadelphia.

We have a republican House of Representatives and it is pushing back against Wolf. They passed a "reopen PA" Bill, but Wolf said he wouldn't sign it unless we released like 1500 prisoners!!!

All these democrat governors are in lockstep to keep the economy shut down. It's a fully politicized pandemic. 
Anyway, we're way off topic


----------



## r82230

JD3430 said:


> Anyway, we're way off topic


No it you posted a 'fly over' part of your state picture. 

Larry


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

It would seem this topic went "off track" back around post #190!

Time to get back "on track", and take the other stuff down to Chit/Chat, or The Boiler Room!

JMHO, Dave


----------



## SwingOak

Seeing as I have a lot of hay in the barn and picked up another 7 acres to make hay on this season I'm finally renovating some of my fields on the homestead. I finished turning over 4 acres this weekend. And yes, I'm using a rototiller. When I did the math on the conventional equipment I'd need to get and then likely never use again for a long time, the tiller made sense because I also use it in the paddocks. It's slow going, especially breaking new ground, but it does a nice job. Sunsets rarely disappoint around here...


----------



## IH 1586

Finally turned cattle out. Nowhere near the pasture growth we should have but we are inside of our 2 week window for the first one to freshen so it's time.


----------



## somedevildawg

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> It would seem this topic went "off track" back around post #190!
> Time to get back "on track", and take the other stuff down to Chit/Chat, or The Boiler Room!
> JMHO, Dave


Every Part of our lives has been "off-track" for weeks, I suppose this forum is just following suit!


----------



## OhioHay

Raining again in central Ohio. 10 day forecast isn't to promising. We did manage to get 50 acres of hay seeded. Also got fertilizer on hay and what will be soybeans. Time to plant corn and beans when the weather breaks.


----------



## BWfarms

A lot of balelage being made here. I'll attempt a little dry hay Friday if the forecast holds. Supposed to be tipping past 80 degrees for the weekend.


----------



## endrow

Started rolling on the rye today. In last couple days we had 4" of rain. We can get on our high ground pretty quick


----------



## stack em up

I think this is about the earliest I've ever planted soybeans. Ground is absolutely beautiful, even found a coyote carcass so it was a good day. Got about 80 acres in so far today, gonna quit before Pizza Hut closes.

Oh yeah, if anyone wondering if Big Brother is watching.....


----------



## BWfarms

I made the call to not cut today. The ground was soggy so instead I worked cattle... it didn't take long for the work pen to be mud.


----------



## danwi

endrow said:


> Started rolling on the rye today. In last couple days we had 4" of rain. We can get on our high ground pretty quick


Good thing your ground drys fast, otherwise it is bad when rye is ready to cut and weather doesn't cooperate, also really packs the ground for corn or beans or whatever you plant after it.


----------



## stack em up

Planting beans on this farm. Been in my family since 1874. Saw a pair of these hawks, had to stop tractor get out and shoo them away. Must’ve been a treasure they had. Beautiful creatures.


----------



## endrow

Some sun


----------



## endrow

Go time


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Beautiful endrow!


----------



## Hayman1

endrow said:


> Go time


Chopper pic is calendar worthy!


----------



## Hayman1

I have finished the install of my recent purchase of a DE 6 SS Hayguard applicator for my NH 570 Square Baler. Pics attached show the 5 gal tote of hayguard which fits in on the bracket and is strapped in place. I have not put it on and primed the pump yet as another batch of cold weather is forecast for the week ahead and I don't want to risk freezing the pump.

The other pic shows the nozzle placement. Plan to use only one nozzle and close off the other port. All wire and hoses were secured to eyebolts with industrial strength zip ties. I put the main assembly on a double angle iron bracket for easy removal in fall to avoid having to put antifreeze in it to winterize. two quick disconnects-power and supply hose and 4 3/8" bolts and it's off.

I ordered a 20' extension cable from Dorhman Enterprises, Dan was extremely helpful, The extension cable allowed me to have a quick electrical disconnect at the assembly, then the extension cable runs down the baler to the PTO stand at the drawbar, then is connected to the ISF supplied cable which gets it into the cab for the on/off switch. Pretty easy going except for snaking it through the tongue.

Looking forward to having continuing warm weather to prime and test. We have only one day forecast in the 70s between now and the 15th. Feels like early april here, but felt like early May in March. Go figure.


----------



## endrow

Bailing up the Dang blue


----------



## r82230

Hayman1 said:


> I have finished the install of my recent purchase of a DE 6 SS Hayguard applicator for my NH 570 Square Baler. Pics attached show the 5 gal tote of hayguard which fits in on the bracket and is strapped in place.


How many tons of hay will 5 gallons treat?

I use CropSaver (Harvest Tec product), at low moisture (under 22%), use 2-4# a ton. I'd have to fill that 5 gal container a lot. Figuring like this around 4# to half gallon, would be using 5 gals every 10 tons (around an hour of baling).

Have to admit, still have parts of the old system that was on the 24t, with a 5 gal container, but that was straight Prop Acid (and the paint was a missing too).

Larry


----------



## Hayman1

The 5 gal tote holds 50#. At 4#/ton hay, a tote should do 12.5 tons.


----------



## endrow

Doing a fungicide pass on some barley. . It is tall hopefully it can Dodge the storms


----------



## endrow

Wrapping hay


----------



## Vol

Hayman1 said:


> Looking forward to having continuing warm weather to prime and test. We have only one day forecast in the 70s between now and the 15th. Feels like early april here, but felt like early May in March. Go figure.


Be sure and bring your Hayguard inside where its warm as to not let it freeze if it did get real bitter. John A. said to never let it freeze.....but you may already know this.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1

Vol said:


> Be sure and bring your Hayguard inside where its warm as to not let it freeze if it did get real bitter. John A. said to never let it freeze.....but you may already know this.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yep, it is still in the heated basement


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Your barley is looking better than most in my area endrow.


----------



## PaMike

endrow said:


> Wrapping hay


Tell me about the black wrap. I was told in our climate silage bales in black plastic will get too hot. I use the black to wrap dry hay or bedding bales. Helps me tell the difference between bedding and breakfast..


----------



## PaMike

I liked the Hayguard, but when I almost died from the fumes one winter I've been a litte gunshy ever since. Be CAREFUL if that stuff sits in the tank too long..


----------



## Vol

Yes if you let it sit unsealed where it can acquire oxygen for an extended period it can result in a very strong smelling Sulphur gas.

Regards, Mike


----------



## VA Haymaker

Frost on the Farm this morning...


----------



## endrow

We were able to plant corn yesterday. Ballage for the last of the cereal rye. Late night


----------



## PaMike

Endrow, What net are you running? Something from Daniels?


----------



## slvr98svt

PaMike, I am up in NY and use black for dry hay as well. However have been advised that black in late fall works best for getting the fermentation process started due to the cool temperatures.

Not sure how accurate that is but I've used both black and white in cool weather as well as at the same time on some!


----------



## IH 1586

Problem with buying obsolete equipment. Lost a tooth on the rippers few days ago and can't match it up locally. Have a set that are back ordered from shoup. Decided to remove center ripper and continue that way as this ground is extremely wet and this is the driest we been in a LONG time. Had bolts arriving yesterday for teeth. Went out for couple hours before they arrived, just as I was enjoying working in the snow lost another one. Now sit and wait.


----------



## IH 1586

Problem with buying obsolete equipment. Lost a tooth on the rippers few days ago and can't match it up locally. Have a set that are back ordered from shoup. Decided to remove center ripper and continue that way as this ground is extremely wet and this is the driest we been in a LONG time. Had bolts arriving yesterday for teeth. Went out for couple hours before they arrived, just as I was enjoying working in the snow lost another one. Now sit and wait. Problem with buying obsolete equipment.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

slvr98svt said:


> PaMike, I am up in NY and use black for dry hay as well. However have been advised that black in late fall works best for getting the fermentation process started due to the cool temperatures.
> 
> Not sure how accurate that is but I've used both black and white in cool weather as well as at the same time on some!


Zebra baleage! :huh: I like it!


----------



## slvr98svt

Had a lot of questions as to my reasoning behind it, late in the season and just using up partial rolls!


----------



## stack em up

IH 1586 said:


> Problem with buying obsolete equipment. Lost a tooth on the rippers few days ago and can't match it up locally. Have a set that are back ordered from shoup. Decided to remove center ripper and continue that way as this ground is extremely wet and this is the driest we been in a LONG time. Had bolts arriving yesterday for teeth. Went out for couple hours before they arrived, just as I was enjoying working in the snow lost another one. Now sit and wait. Problem with buying obsolete equipment.


That ripper is still made new. We have 2 and used to use them every year.

http://www.tebben.us/product.php?3-Point-Deep-Till-10


----------



## IH 1586

stack em up said:


> That ripper is still made new. We have 2 and used to use them every year.
> 
> http://www.tebben.us/product.php?3-Point-Deep-Till-10


That is great information and have it saved. In all my research that never came up. Thank you. We ended up sourcing points at our "local" CaseIH Dealer. 3.5 hours round trip in a snowstorm in May.


----------



## stack em up

That ripper was sold by a few different manufacturers. The ones I can think of are
Kverneland
Brillion
Tebben
Dakon
Landoll


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Thought it had some Kverneland heritage based on looking at the reset spring setup! Same as they use on their plows!


----------



## BisonMan

I just bought a farm and put down 60 acres of pasture. I leaned a lot on a custom guy who did the land prep and drilled the oats with some of the pasture mix , I followed behind with a brillion and put down the other half of the grass seed and packed er' in. I'm a farmers son who basically moved to the city for work then recently got a farm and am wanting to dip my toe back into ag.

The field was half sandy loam and half clay loam. So it was a tale of two fields. Should get some rain tomorrow night up this way in Ontario and some warmer weather. Its been unseasonably cold, actually flurries were coming down when we were planting.

Long story short, felt pretty good.


----------



## clowers

Nice looking field, good luck and congratulations.


----------



## r82230

Followed me home yesterday, hay season getting closer. 

Larry


----------



## danwi

Wrappers are a good insurance policy if you get in weather like we had the last 2 years where it gets very hard to make dry hay.


----------



## endrow

Grandpa bought this disc new in 1959. We Stock pile manure in the fields and use this the disk those areas off there was a time . it was used a lot. 5 generations have pulled it on this farm


----------



## endrow

I guess you wanna see it


----------



## Aaroncboo

My Grandpa bought that same exact disc. Same deal used almost every year for something. Never seen another one. Any idea what brand it is and mine's missing that top rod what is it used for? Really cool.


----------



## endrow

Aaroncboo said:


> My Grandpa bought that same exact disc. Same deal used almost every year for something. Never seen another one. Any idea what brand it is and mine's missing that top rod what is it used for? Really cool.


https://www.messicks.com/cas/53212?diagramid=53212_1285303


----------



## IH 1586

I'm confused, is it the middle of May or Oct. Should be the last hard frost.


----------



## JD3430

IH 1586 said:


> I'm confused, is it the middle of May or Oct. Should be the last hard frost.


it was warmer in March than it has been in May here.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

Six days with below freezing here this sucks. Frost has messed everything up here.


----------



## BWfarms

It's nice to get rolling again. Was going to bale the field I mowed Sunday but it wasn't ready. In the meantime I got a load of fertilizer and picked up the bales I made Thursday.


----------



## BWfarms

Been a busy busy week with haying, top dressing, and beef sales.









Lookie what my tractor tire found while topdressing. My truck tires found two more a mile apart on the way home so you fellows be careful where you walk. I came across 5 snakes today, killed 3, that is rare for me.


----------



## stack em up

BWfarms said:


> Been a busy busy week with haying, top dressing, and beef sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4756.JPG
> Lookie what my tractor tire found while topdressing. My truck tires found two more a mile apart on the way home so you fellows be careful where you walk. I came across 5 snakes today, killed 3, that is rare for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4763.JPG


And that right there is one of the many reasons I live where the air hurts your face in the winter.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

BWfarms said:


> BWfarms, on 18 May 2020 - 12:57 PM, said:
> 
> Been a busy busy week with haying, top dressing, and beef sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4756.JPG
> 
> Lookie what my tractor tire found while topdressing. My truck tires found two more a mile apart on the way home so you fellows be careful where you walk. I came across 5 snakes today, killed 3, that is rare for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4763.JPG


Ever baled any??? :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:
I have :lol:


----------



## BWfarms

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Ever baled any??? :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:
> I have :lol:


Sure did, have a northern trapped in square bale twine. Even had a copperhead try to join me in the tractor once while making hay. If I left square bales overnight (which is not often) I will kick every bale over before picking up. Dad got surprised by a copperhead once as he picked up a bale.



stack em up said:


> And that right there is one of the many reasons I live where the air hurts your face in the winter.


Bah! Snakes ain't that bad. Rather deal with copperheads than rattle snakes, Lord knows there are plenty up where the air hurts in the winter... not that it ever bothered my face and I was born in the South.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

That bloke hanging out my bale is the 2nd most venomous snake in the world (eastern brown) And responsible for the majority of bites in Australia. Mind you , I'd rather him than number 6 on the list (we dont get number 1 in this part of the country thankfully ). Tiger snakes are mean bastards that will chase you. Not much fun when checking irrigation in a knee high field of lucerne.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Finishing up sowing winter oats.


----------



## Troy Farmer

Spreading fertilizer in the rain today.


----------



## endrow

Fairly good drying day, 35 acres down while weather man makes up his mind


----------



## TJ Hendren

This is my favorite thread of all on HayTalk. One gets to see the country (and I include Canada in that) and as an extra bonus Down Under through ag eyes..


----------



## VA Haymaker

Delayed....

Steady rain for the next few days and then good chances of thunderstorms for a bit. Nearest weather window appears to be 10 days out...


----------



## IH 1586

WERE MOWING. For baleage, feels good to get started. Not much yield with the cold and still don't know if first cutting is done growing yet due to the temps. Next couple weeks we'll know.


----------



## Stxpecans123

Mowed down 30 acres yesterday. Going to move baler and rake down there. Probably start baling hay this afternoon. Was mid 90s yesterday and forcast high today 99.


----------



## endrow

10:00 a.m. spread job. The first tedding . On day 2.. 18 MPH winds all day.. . 65ﾟ partly cloudy partly Sunny all day could I used a little bit more heat. Rain Friday there still hope for dry hay


----------



## clowers

Hope you get it in endrow


----------



## disenchanted

Started pulling equipment out and servicing this week. Hope to chop this weekend...


----------



## r82230

This is not a 2020 picture/video, but I came across this video of the show that I attended and posted a few pictures of the equipment, almost 2 years ago. This video from that show, shows some of the equipment in action, along with the prices (which I didn't post). Wow, is all I can say at some of the prices.






Larry


----------



## IH 1586

First bales of 2020. Very poor showing, barely 1 bale to the acre. First usually is raked 3 or 4 windrows into 1. This was raked 7 to 1. Darn cold snap.


----------



## Hayman1

IH 1586 said:


> First bales of 2020. Very poor showing, barely 1 bale to the acre. First usually is raked 3 or 4 windrows into 1. This was raked 7 to 1. Darn cold snap.


Well, IH, the good news is you got it off early and you can now dose it with 65+ # of N for second cutting


----------



## dvcochran

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Yeah yesterday was horrible. 40c the day before(day I baled the hay) 44c today..... Only got down to 28c overnight.... Bit of humidity last night and today... makes it a million times worse...will be strong winds again this afternoon....just like yesterday......think of sticking your head in a fan forced oven.....


That sounds just like Tennessee in August and September.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Going to try my hand at Teff. Used this new Esch 5612 to no-till it into a Timothy stand I burned off last fall. Ground conditions varied, so seed depth was not as consistent as I'd have liked. It's getting rained on today, and looks like some heat coming next week so we'll soon see how it comes up.


----------



## endrow

Morning after,3 flat wagons,gooseneck trailer and trailer behind semi


----------



## endrow

Neighbor has some nice Orange tractors


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Hey Paul! Looky there!   :wub:


----------



## endrow

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Hey Paul! Looky there!   :wub:


 I had him in mind when I took the picture on my way to the hay auction.. A little while back there was Allis Chalmers dealership ,nearby. They had an excellent shop and they could provide top notch service and repair and they were loyal to their customers. There are a lot of Orange tractors Around here


----------



## endrow

paoutdoorsman said:


> Going to try my hand at Teff. Used this new Esch 5612 to no-till it into a Timothy stand I burned off last fall. Ground conditions varied, so seed depth was not as consistent as I'd have liked. It's getting rained on today, and looks like some heat coming next week so we'll soon see how it comes up.


Nice looking drill . I drove past Esch manufacturing this week .


----------



## endrow

20% chance of a storm tonight at 7:00 p.m. But the window opened here at 2 this afternoon


----------



## endrow

Applying a fungicide to cereal rye... Often when you tell people it was higher than hood of the tractor? They give you that yeah right look


----------



## endrow

Bugs are just arriving, in the horse hay.


----------



## endrow

Fungicide on wheat yesterday . Many other flag leaves Show frostbite on the tip. Wheat looks good But Might take a yield hit. In these parts that warm spell in March and cold spell in April just didn't do anybody any good.


----------



## endrow

Probly gonna have to bite the bullet and wrap the alfalfa we have cut. But we have 20acres of Meadow grass, at 2 locations should make dry hay tomorrow.. Running through with the wheel rake now and will probly hit it with the rotary tomorrow morning To re fluff up the wind rows and bail late day if all goes


----------



## IH 1586

Had a curve ball thrown at us this past weekend. Cousin was chopping and I wanted to turn cattle out on roadway to fields he leases for a day to groom the edges. Texted him and he said I thought you were using them. He still had 1 year left and mom had sent him letter that I was taking back next year. After talking with him and the fact he had not done anything to them this year I got them back a year early. 34 additional acres with 12 that had corn on last year. Needless to say an hour later we were down there starting to work. What was going to be a slow weekend with my sons returning home turned into a mad dash to get it in before next rain. My oldest got a crash course on tillage and did 100% of the tillage. Ripping, disking, and dragging. Had a fair amount of edge preparation to do from 20 years of neglect. Sure feels good having that ground back and wife is ecstatic that cousins trucks won't be flying through the driveway during chopping. Who would have thought you could make rock picking fun.


----------



## Ox76

Nice job! No rocks! Must be nice..... lol Congrats on getting that land back under your own feet.


----------



## JD3430

Never ceases to amaze me how many of us farm under power lines.


----------



## stack em up

JD3430 said:


> Never ceases to amaze me how many of us farm under power lines.


I'd be willing to bet the only people not working around power lines are the Pennsylvania Dutch Amish.


----------



## IH 1586

IH 1586 said:


> Had a curve ball thrown at us this past weekend. Cousin was chopping and wanted to turn cattle out on roadway to fields he leases for a day to groom the edges. Texted him and he said I thought you were using them. He still had 1 year left and mom had sent him letter that I was taking back next year. After talking with him and the fact he had not done anything to them this year I got them back a year early. 34 additional acres with 12 that had corn on last year. Needless to say an hour later we were down there starting to work. What was going to be a slow weekend with my sons returning home turned into a mad dash to get it in before next rain. My oldest got a crash course on tillage and did 100% of the tillage. Ripping, disking, and dragging. Had a fair amount of edge preparation to do from 20 years of neglect. Sure feels good having that ground back and wife is ecstatic that cousins trucks won't be flying through the driveway during chopping. Who would have thought you could make rock picking fun.


Same area late 70's early 80's. Courtesy of dad's slides.


----------



## Uphayman

Drove a Deere 4020 in my junior high years, open with a fender mount radio. That was so cool.......course you had the radio turned up to full 120 decibels to hear over engine noise. Neighbors got to listen. 50 years later , completely deaf in left ear, little bit left in right. Fun memories!


----------



## Hayman1

This is what happens when my cab tractor is left without adult supervision for one night. Was too tired to disconnect from baler at the end of the day so I just backed the baler and tractor into the 3 sided shed and the birds had a party, I mean one night man. Give me a break. I had just gotten this tractor clean for hay season and had been putting it in my closed shop.


----------



## Hayman1

Cut another batch before the scheduled storm this pm. For the most part the hay was not lodged but where it was seemed always to be pointing away from the discbine and those areas are a little ragged but the field looks good. Grass is 48-52 inches tall and dropping pollen like no tomorrow.


----------



## IH 1586

Hayman1 said:


> This is what happens when my cab tractor is left without adult supervision for one night. Was too tired to disconnect from baler at the end of the day so I just backed the baler and tractor into the 3 sided shed and the birds had a party, I mean one night man. Give me a break. I had just gotten this tractor clean for hay season and had been putting it in my closed shop. bird nest.jpg Bird poop on mirror.jpg


At least it's on the outside. I left windows open couple of hours and they had already moved inside. Shit every where.


----------



## Hayman1

IH 1586 said:


> At least it's on the outside. I left windows open couple of hours and they had already moved inside. Shit every where.


 well I would like to think I am too smart to let that happen BUT, I am not. Two of my wife's free range turkeys were hopping up the steps one day to have a poop parade in my cab, i was just lucky enough to see it before there was damage. Can only imagine what they would have done to controller wires....Argh!


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Hayman1 said:


> This is what happens when my cab tractor is left without adult supervision for one night. Was too tired to disconnect from baler at the end of the day so I just backed the baler and tractor into the 3 sided shed and the birds had a party, I mean one night man. Give me a break. I had just gotten this tractor clean for hay season and had been putting it in my closed shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bird nest.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bird poop on mirror.jpg


Man if I could figure out a way to fix these birds doing the same thing. I always park in three sided, and if I forget to stuff that wiper arm hole with something, it'll be a mess by morning. I did have to start opening the hoods and leaving them up. That stopped them from building mansions on between the head and exhaust manifold. The little pricks did start a nest under the cab from the back after that. Full nest, eggs and the whole nine yards. I hit it with a long extension air gun, but really need to tilt the cab and clean it all out right. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Trotwood2955

We've had the same issue on our 6420. It's our only cab tractor that has an opening big enough for that to happen. Finally what I did that seemed to work was stuff a couple old socks up in each side. Keeps the birds out, can't see them, and doesn't get in the way of the windshield wiper.

Now if I could just keep the things out of the machine sheds in general. They love target practicing all over the discbine and baler. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Vol

Funny seeing this tonight. I went down to a machinery shed this morning and the dang barn swallows built right over the JD moco. Green with white polka dots....everywhere. And mud piled up below where they dobbed their nest on the side of a rafter. The nest had six eggs in it which I scrambled.....nest included.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

I know youll all laugh at this, but I can NOT keep mice out of my cabs. I swear it's like they can fit through a pin hole. The farmer I grew up working for and drove the JD3430 for always left a rolled up newspaper in the cab when it was stored. I noticed it was always slightly chewed on by mice. Asked him what was up with the rolled up newspaper in the cab. 
He told me a story about mice doing a lot of damage to his tractor wiring. He said he would bring a newspaper to read when he was taking a break from work. Then he left the newspaper in the cab one night and noticed mice chewed on it. He would leave them something easy to chew on and they chewed on THAT instead of the wires.

I took his advice and I've been doing it for years, except I use a roll of paper towels, which serve a double purpose.  
Leave it up to a farmer to come up with an economical solution :lol: 
So far, no chewed wires. Can't guarantee it'll always work, but if you can't seal the mice out completely, it might help.


----------



## SVFHAY

Vol said:


> Funny seeing this tonight. I went down to a machinery shed this morning and the dang barn swallows built right over the JD moco. Green with white polka dots....everywhere. And mud piled up below where they dobbed their nest on the side of a rafter. The nest had six eggs in it which I scrambled.....nest included.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 I wouldn't be allowed to do that to a swallow nest. Dad always said let em be, a building with a barn swallow nest won't burn! Pretty sure that rule has been broken though....

I have been rough on grackle nests, even a couple sheets of tin on the hay shed have shot patterns from inside out. I didn't think low brass .410 would do that, oops.


----------



## swmnhay

Added a hay tedder to help get hay dry this yr


----------



## VA Haymaker

Finally...


----------



## IH 1586

swmnhay said:


> Added a hay tedder to help get hay dry this yr


Keep us updated on the tedder and pictures of various stages of hay drying that you tedd. Seriously looking at that brand.


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> Added a hay tedder to help get hay dry this yr


Well it took you long enough. Me and many others have been singing about the virtues of a tedder for the 11 years that I have known you. It looks good. Did you get a new baler to go along with it? Is the tedder a 6 rotor?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman

May hay and its exploding. Remember we're above the 45th°. Weather went from winter to summer, about 5 minutes of spring. Waiting on a system to move through, and away we go. Still gets the adrenaline going, anticipating the harvest. This was some of last years new seeding, 17#/5# alfalfa/ OG. This year I'll have 2 labs in the cab !!!








Just a reminder........this was April 13th, 2020......


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Uphayman I'm jealous. I'm a ways north and west of you on the shores of the big lake and things are just greening up. Have to start mowing lawn soon. Calling for frost tonight. Guessing hay is 3-4 weeks away yet.


----------



## disenchanted

Finished up a frenetic six days of first cut on Friday morning. Couple flat tires, some limping mowers, and a rake rotor that's trying to fall off, but we got probably 700-800 acres done. Slightly more than halfway done in what was almost certainly a record pace, but we had great weather and almost entirely dry fields, so we pushed it as hard as we could. Likely get back out there midweek after some manure/fertilizer gets spread.


----------



## somedevildawg

Nice! Beautiful scenery and fields, what crop were you harvesting? 
Welcome to Haytalk disenchanted, that's a crazy name from someone living in such an enchanted locale.


----------



## disenchanted

We'll cut pretty much anything, it's all fermented as silage whether chopped into a pile or as baleage, and at the volume we feed the herd it sort off all evens out in the ration if anything stupid is blended in. We don't do very much dry hay at all, maybe a hundred round bales a year, some of which are bartered for the payment on one of the leased parcels. We only seed fields when they're new to the operation; typically as I recall it's a blend of primarily orchardgrass with some timothy and clover. Maybe some ryegrass too, I forget. Fall seedings will have oats as a cover crop/first cut the following summer. After that, it's mostly a matter of keeping a particularly unpleasant invasive called chervil out of the fields. Absolute nightmare to rake, not good feed value, and if we're late on first cut and it goes the seed the mower will send it sprouting up everywhere, not that it needs the help to spread. This farm is unusual in that we don't plant any corn for silage, which does make keeping a field in solid forage crop hard as it is never tilled and rotated.


----------



## VA Haymaker

swmnhay said:


> Added a hay tedder to help get hay dry this yr


Very nice addition!


----------



## endrow

It rained here Friday night And we had everything bailed up. We cut this morning tedded to night. They want rain here Tuesday already


----------



## IH 1586

endrow said:


> It rained here Friday night And we had everything bailed up. We cut this morning tedded to night. They want rain here Tuesday already


Same here, Monday night, Tuesday rain. We were brave enough to lay down 1 acre for dry hay. Doubt it will make it this time of year. Have my doubts the straw will be ready on Monday as well


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Quite the storm through here Friday night. Dumped 6/10" in short order. We were getting pretty dry so it soaked up pretty well. I laid down 4 small pieces Saturday morning and tedded at noon. Hoping for Monday as well. No rain in the forecast for Monday here - 76 and mostly sunny. Currently looks like a perfect window after Wednesday, but the forecast changes so much these days.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Pulled home some new to me Krone pieces last week.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

swmnhay said:


> Added a hay tedder to help get hay dry this yr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice one Cy!


----------



## swmnhay

Vol said:


> Well it took you long enough. Me and many others have been singing about the virtues of a tedder for the 11 years that I have known you. It looks good. Did you get a new baler to go along with it? Is the tedder a 6 rotor?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yea it's a 6 rotor,25'
Yea before HayTalk I didn't even know what a Tedder was,lol.Never even seen one.Now there is a few around here.
Yes I traded balers also,helped a little getting a multi unit discount.
The Tedder is built much heavier then others but cost a quite a bit more also.Plan on keeping it a long time.Perhaps for the rest of my haying career.


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> The Tedder is built much heavier then others but cost a quite a bit more also.Plan on keeping it a long time.Perhaps for the rest of my haying career.


It looks heavy and I like the looks oof the wheels and tires. You shouldn't have any problem getting 20 years out of that tedder....even longer most likely. What baler are you running this year?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Stxpecans123

Hope I be cutting Tuesday but who knows what this weather is going to do.who wants to guess how many dry bales an acre 5x5.5.
Taller than my pickup.


----------



## swmnhay

Vol said:


> It looks heavy and I like the looks oof the wheels and tires. You shouldn't have any problem getting 20 years out of that tedder....even longer most likely. What baler are you running this year?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Vermeer 605N cornstalk special


----------



## somedevildawg

Managed to get some 1st cut on the ground...we cut 120ac, started at 1:00 and stopped at 8...
Dryer air today, I hope the trend continues for a minute....didn't have much time to snap pics, was too busy holding on to the steering wheel.














Notice I don't take pics of the landscape....no snow covered mountain tops here unfortunately, just gnats and bunches of 'em...


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Start of winter, here today. Couple of big local dairies have been chopping silage the last few days.....strange days indeed.


----------



## r82230

Waiting for hay yesterday.

Larry


----------



## r82230

Managed to post upside down picture using I-pad.

Maybe today's pics of some idiot bricks will be better. Just need to learn how to hold I-pad, someday.

Larry


----------



## swmnhay

Getting guys stocked up


----------



## somedevildawg

Managed to get a few bales done today....a few problems, need to be more religious with fluid film in the future....













And one with some scenery in the background.....that trash pile I've been meaning to burn


----------



## Uphayman

And we're off.......second earliest start ever. 93°, WNW @10 mph, 32% humidity,100% sun . Quite an improvement from the 23° we had just a couple weeks back.














We have some new vegetation in the alfalfa /fescue......Typha , otherwise known as cat tails. 3 years of high water tables.


----------



## somedevildawg

What ya gonna do bout them cat tails Up?


----------



## stack em up

somedevildawg said:


> Managed to get a few bales done today....a few problems, need to be more religious with fluid film in the future....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C9F65227-EF95-42CB-B297-370809D16318.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C12EAAC5-9B2E-4EB0-B97C-C00E572BFC24.jpeg
> And one with some scenery in the background.....that trash pile I've been meaning to burn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27E5EE63-F5C6-4876-8CAC-8197F68A692F.jpeg


I wouldn't burn that trash in the background. You could surely trade it in for one of a more appropriate color.


----------



## Hayman1

A while back, I posted an ISO in chat: ISO 3 straight days of full sunshine, low humidity, mid-80s temps and slight breeze. Last Friday, the 29th, I cut 6 acres and windrowed it as tightly as I could because severe storms were predicted Friday night but then 5 straight days of beautiful weather was forecast. I cut Friday because I was afraid the hay would go down in the storm. Well, it was in the mid-eighties on Friday and the breeze blew all day. Friday evening, the thunder and lightning were all around us but the amount of rain did not make under the webbed lawn chairs wet. Nice breeze all Friday night, no dew Saturday morning. Jumped out early and tedded out the windrows. Tedded again at 3 pm. Mid-eighties, low humidity, full sun and nice breeze. Sunday morning, tedded again and still had green stuff coming up. Raked at 11:30. High temperature was 70 for the day, low humidity, full sun and nice breeze but not enough to wreck the windrows. Started baling at 1. 868 bales off 6 acres. 8.5-13% moisture, no need for Hayguard. A record for me on orchard grass. I have done that several times with timothy but never og. Filled my 5 wagons to the brim and ran out of wagons and dumped the last 200 on the ground. Some windrows were so big I had to run 1 mph so it would feed properly. Got client to bring a trailer and we picked them up and they left. 4 wagons went to customers for them to unload and I finished off the 5th one. Monday morning it was 42 and I had to wear a sweatshirt while unloading, on June 1. As close to perfection in making hay as I can imagine. Urea applied yesterday waiting for tonight's rain. Haymaker's Nirvana!


----------



## Vol

Uphayman said:


> We have some new vegetation in the alfalfa /fescue......Typha , otherwise known as cat tails. 3 years of high water tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0477.jpg


Oh crap, better be glad the former president is out protesting......those would be navigable waters in his term.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman

Vol said:


> Oh crap, better be glad the former president is out protesting......those would be navigable waters in his term.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Exactly......was hit with a "wet land audit" , a few years back from a former FSA county administrator. Looking to get a few more stripes on her uniform. Not guilty......took me 3 years to get an answer why?????? " Well I drive by everyday going to work and I saw you had worked that field up". Have despised them ever since. Only report acreage for crop insurance purposes now.

Damn Gubmint


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

somedevildawg said:


> What ya gonna do bout them cat tails Up?


SSS, lest powers that be declare it wetland!


----------



## Vol

Cattails are easy to kill here. Regular ol' 2-4d will do the trick....especially when it drys up enough to keep from rutting. They are getting desperate for moisture and suck up every bit of the herbicide.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms

Talk about cutting it close when the massive oak fell. That water you see, there's no stream there. The tap has been off for 3 days now, that is how much water I'm still dealing with.


----------



## IH 1586

First of the dry hay baled June 1st. Does not happen here very often. 1 whole acre, mowed on Sat which stayed cloudy all day. Theoretically only had 2 days of drying and temperatures barely making into the 60's. 2 teddings on Sunday 5 on Monday. every 2 hours starting at 9:30.

Only 200 acres left.


----------



## dvcochran

BWfarms said:


> IMG_4854.JPG
> 
> Talk about cutting it close when the massive oak fell. That water you see, there's no stream there. The tap has been off for 3 days now, that is how much water I'm still dealing with.


Look on the bright side, at least it did not get the fence.


----------



## BWfarms

dvcochran said:


> Look on the bright side, at least it did not get the fence.


I'm always happy when a tree misses. I will have to haul in some dirt when it dries. There's about a foot and half of the corner post exposed.


----------



## r82230

Getting a little done ( was sorry about sideways, I might get it right someday).

1st one just getting started.

2nd feeding the 5070

3rd one, showing 17% moisture (was going as low as 10, but 17 was average)

4th a few done

5th more yet

6th where they will be in a couple of hours (the red building)

7th getting loaded (135 bales in 15 minutes, didn't have to go far)

8th a little closer.

Ended up with 585 bales, loaded in 1 hour and 5 minutes. Not as efficient by yourself, but doable. 

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

Got 120ac of first cut done finally.....a few pics of the aftermath.


----------



## Vol

somedevildawg said:


> Got 120ac of first cut done finally.....a few pics of the aftermath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 736CCBAC-6B01-4996-A4D8-BBE9D71CAE7B.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C8909665-2534-4715-B134-0DA528C8DB4B.jpeg


Looks like it rolls a pretty bale.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman

We're working with Dairyland Seed doing an alfalfa trial. 4 competitors best against Dairyland 4400. This field was direct seeded in May 2019. 19# / acre straight alfalfa. I don't have the numbers for yesterday's yield check yet.


----------



## somedevildawg

Vol said:


> Looks like it rolls a pretty bale.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Ya know it's something that I never really thought about with fixed chamber balers...if you set the bale size to 58" they are all gonna be 58"....if wrapping hay, fixed chamber would definitely be the way to go, no doubt about it. 
I'm so impressed by this F155 that I ordered another one Friday to be delivered next week.  
We baled about 500 over the last two days and it never missed a beat....just needed another to get done in a timely manner.


----------



## Vol

Uphayman said:


> We're working with Dairyland Seed doing an alfalfa trial. 4 competitors best against Dairyland 4400. This field was direct seeded in May 2019. 19# / acre straight alfalfa. I don't have the numbers for yesterday's yield check yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0500.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0498.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0499.jpg


Monty, what's that blooming behind the mower?

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up

First cut 2020.


----------



## Uphayman

Vol: some incredible aromatic lilac.


----------



## VA Haymaker




----------



## KRT

R82230 do you like your tie grabber? Looks like it does a fine job by the way your wagons are stacked what size wagon works best with the model setup you have?


----------



## r82230

See if pix right

Nope, someday maybe I figure out which way to hold dumb phone.

Larry


----------



## r82230

KRT said:


> R82230 do you like your tie grabber? Looks like it does a fine job by the way your wagons are stacked what size wagon works best with the model setup you have?


I have a 25' and a 18' lifetime wagon decks. The 25' would be easier if was a foot longer. I don't have as much problem loading as my son does. But then again I've loaded a lot more bales that he has.  The 20' on is easier. Remember each grab is 6'+ and I'm putting 4 grabs per layer(60 bales) on 25' and 3 grabs (45 bales) per layer on 20' wagon.

Normally, I stack 6 or 7 tiers high (7 is 14', but I avoid overpasses  ). So I'm at 360 or 420. Ales on 25' and 270 or 315 on 20' deck. Would next to impossible IMHO, without tie grapple.

Larry


----------



## BWfarms

Go to your photos and 'edit' them. Rotate once. Save. Rotate until orientation is upright again. Save. Then try here again.


----------



## dvcochran

leeave96 said:


> E5DD8987-5B98-4CAB-9538-9B9386DEB957.jpeg


Nope, don't miss that at all.


----------



## r82230

Couple from today, will go to computer to possibly fix if screwed up.

Screwed up, oh well first one is my grandson's first attempt at raking. I asked him if he was day dreaming about girls or sports, being he to young to drink. Neither he said he was following a snake, while trying to listen to music. I told him the old 5000's radio got wore out by his Dad and Uncles; 

Second one is the stroke counter i'm bad)

Third one is the OG pollen that appeared today,(wasn't yesterday while cutting).

Fourth one, yap alfalfa weevil at their best. :angry:

Last one the old vernal alfalfa still hanging in there 11 season.

;Larry

PS 3 and 4 backwards, pollen is 4th dang smart phone.


----------



## r82230

Here is what I cut to get the pollen and weevil. One sideways and one upside down. :huh:

Larry

.


----------



## r82230

Here is what I cut to get the pollen and weevil.

Double post, I'm bad

Larry


----------



## Uphayman

Saturday was beautiful albeit chilly, with a high of only 67°. Full sun , NNE @10 mph, humidity under 50% . Baled 30 acres that were ready. One of four fields baled. In the process of putting together a 100 bale order of 4x5's.


----------



## Vol

That's some thick looking grass Monty. What is the mix?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman

6 year old stand alfalfa/ tall fescue. Down to about 30 / 70 now. Beef customer was very happy. Life is good.


----------



## stack em up

Alfalfa yielded 2.1 tons per acre at 14% moisture. Baled some of the nicest Reed Canarygrass I’ve ever made this afternoon as well. Worked out to 3.6 tons per acre on 34 acres of crick bottom pasture. Phone camera decided it didn’t want to work anymore, otherwise I’d be posting pics of it. Still had nice green color after 3 days of 90+ and 30 mph winds. Inline wrapping them as I sit here, individual wrapper is nice but tube wrapper is the cats meow.


----------



## Uphayman

Made to order baling weather this afternoon. 85°, 42% humidity, SSE @ 15, full sun. Had the normal startup hick up on the big square baler, ended up sending in the harvest tec monitor, processor, and control unit. So an extra flip on the windrows and we made "crispy hay".

No windrows down , with Cristobal coming in tomorrow night late.








We added a bobcat s 250 in April.......and it has the capacity to handle squares. No more nosedives.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Crazy the weather differences from the northern UP to down south there. We had 47 degrees both saturday and sunday with .6" of rain yesterday.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Think I've said it before. But what is the fascination with them skidsteers over there? Either frontend loaders on tractors or telehandlers here.


----------



## Hayman1

566 bales off 4 measured ac yesterday. Had my head down so no pics. Nice orchard grass. Baled 28 hours after cutting. Tedded 4 times. Only took 1/2 ac to make me fully appreciate high stubble shoes and cutting management. My buddy used his new JD 835 to cut the piece as my discbine had a blown bearing. Too short. Not only does it hurt the plant regrowth, the ground was saturated from heavy rain the night before cutting and all that hay was down on the ground. We windrowed when cutting and it did dry a lot in 4 hours before I started tedding but the tedder has to run lower and slightly cultivate which was not in my strategic plan, then the rake has to run lower to get it clean. All the while, the curing hay is resting directly on damp ground. Will never cut with less than 4-5 inches stubble again. Beautiful weather pattern, but turning hot today.


----------



## Uphayman

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Think I've said it before. But what is the fascination with them skidsteers over there? Either frontend loaders on tractors or telehandlers here.


No fascination ,more a necessity, as we run 350-400 head of animals in confinement. 1500' of alleys to scrape daily, feed to handle, bedding to put down , manure to load. Planting season , its rock picking. Hay season it's bale handling. We'll put 750 hours on each of 2 units yearly.



chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Crazy the weather differences from the northern UP to down south there. We had 47 degrees both saturday and sunday with .6" of rain yesterday.


Watched that system Sunday bearing down towards us, and it fell apart a few miles from reaching here. One more day of heat , then it's cooler temps predicted. They're calling for a 4 day window after the next system, , but only 60's, leaving me concerned, as the hay left to make is pretty heavy.


----------



## BWfarms

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Think I've said it before. But what is the fascination with them skidsteers over there? Either frontend loaders on tractors or telehandlers here.


If you have to ask... you haven't used a skidsteer enough  I can get in and out of a low clearance barn with a skid steer faster than I can with a tractor. With about a foot less in width and zero turn capability I can articulate myself into tight corners without trouble. It's perfect for precise tasks like dirt work.

Only 3 downsides:
Slower top speed, not an issue in close proximity work.
Visibility when handling large bales but you get used to it.
Mine can't stack 3 high and push in with a spear, if I had a set of grabbers ($1800) that would be a different story. There are skid steers with a higher reach.

If I could only have one piece of equipment with a loader, it would be a skid steer.


----------



## Ox76

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Think I've said it before. But what is the fascination with them skidsteers over there? Either frontend loaders on tractors or telehandlers here.


Skidsteers are handier than a pocket on a shirt and less expensive than telehandlers. All I can really say...


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Think I'll stick with my telly tubby...most of my sheds I stack 6 bales high (8x4x3) and the big shed I stack 8 high in . 4 wheel steer or crab steer gets me everywhere I need to go. But the biggest bonus for me is the ability to load a 36ft flat top trailer with 27 bales (up to 30tonne gvm) and tow it home with the one machine at 40kph road speed. For a 1 man band you cant beat a telehandler, so much quicker and easier than a frontend loader too.


----------



## r82230

Let's see if I can get some pics right side up. Weather didn't completely cooperate, so things got a little stack up. Monday, ended up baling over 1250 little buggers. Had all 3 sons (for awhile, see Wall of Shame). Only got 1000 picked up (redoing a few), finishing at about 10.30pm.

Tuesday started baling 1.30pm got 1050 little ones baled, 18 large ones, had wife help (drive truck) picked up 250 from previous day in between baling. Then attacked the 1050 on the ground, moving wagons, loaded and hauling home.





  








20200609 165228




__
r82230


__
Jun 10, 2020







11.30pm had them all in the barn (630 still on wagons) and equipment put away. Just goes to show what's possible with a grapple system (mine is Kuhn).
Shed with a few bales in it:





  








20200610 093229




__
r82230


__
Jun 10, 2020












  








20200610 092929




__
r82230


__
Jun 10, 2020








I was tired, my backend sore from a lot of seat time.

Hope the pics are right.

Larry

PS the group on the lower right is missing a bale, was stinking up my sweet smelling hay shed. It's amazing how much stink comes from a day old snapping turtle that committed suicide.by a NH5070.


----------



## Ox76

Snappers stink on a good day while still alive, dead ones are like dead cats. Yuck.


----------



## swmnhay




----------



## r82230

Nice Cy,

You and the GPS perhaps?

Just don't ask my grandson to rake it or it could look like this:





  








20200607 201100




__
r82230


__
Jun 12, 2020








Larry

PS someday I'll learn which way to hold phone, I tried to rotate in HT first but...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## swmnhay

r82230 said:


> Nice Cy,
> 
> You and the GPS perhaps?
> 
> Just don't ask my grandson to rake it or it could look like this:
> 
> Larry
> 
> PS someday I'll learn which way to hold phone, I tried to rotate in HT first but...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


Yes I'm running GPS,it's for planting also.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Heavy frost and freeze the last two nights look like they have taken a toll on the hay crop. Hopefully this is the last cold weather and things start turning around.


----------



## Vol

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Heavy frost and freeze the last two nights look like they have taken a toll on the hay crop. Hopefully this is the last cold weather and things start turning around.


That's unreal....or so it seems from this vantage point. I'll be eating maters out of my garden in a couple of more weeks.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman

37° this morning. Hi of only 67° today , but full sun and a nice breeze. Drying is in slow motion, but have a six day window. Hopefully start baling Thursday's cut on Monday. Yields are exceptional, some lodging. Cut an alfalfa/ Timothy mix , pre bud and no Tim heads starting yet. Get the crop off , no rain, will have some very pleased customers.


----------



## Holte-Hoff

Dropped the first 40 last night.


----------



## IH 1586

2020 haying pictures to come.....when it rains again. Full force here. Yesterday wife ran square baler with sweatshirt and wind breaker. Unreal. Could not ask for a better week of weather.


----------



## JD3430

100 bales with my son raking yesterday.

Pay no attention to the UFO in the second picture.


----------



## Uphayman

With an extension of the current weather window through Thursday, I played my chips and cut all of our premium quality hay. Grandson and I combined for 20 hours of seat time between animal chores, tedding, cutting, and raking, today. 75 acres knocked down today, for a total of 160+ laying flat. Have had more down at once, but never this much tonnage. Another beautiful hay day. Forgot what they were like after last season.




















Putting today in the bank......memory bank.


----------



## JD3430

90 more today.


----------



## r82230

Well 1st cutting is in the books for the year (did all RB, need something to feed the cows this winter besides snowballs ).





  








20200614 173831




__
r82230


__
Jun 15, 2020








Larry


----------



## r82230

Well got it all put away for the time being, spent a little time putting on & taking grapple on the telly. Tractor won't reach the top layers of RB. Using all the 20' eve spacing almost.

PSSS, now black box is gone and I have all the functions back (my media, etc.). :angry: :angry: :angry:





  








20200616 120621




__
r82230


__
Jun 16, 2020








Larry

PS got to figure out how to get to 'my media' with this stupid black box problem.

PSS had to attach from my stupid phone, lucking I didn't take picture upside down or side ways (you would really wonder how 'sticky' my hay was in that case  ).


----------



## Hayman1

r82230 said:


> Well got it all put away for the time being, spent a little time putting on & taking grapple on the telly. Tractor won't reach the top layers of RB. Using all the 20' eve spacing almost.
> 
> PSSS, now black box is gone and I have all the functions back (my media, etc.). :angry: :angry: :angry:
> 
> Larry
> 
> PS got to figure out how to get to 'my media' with this stupid black box problem.
> 
> PSS had to attach from my stupid phone, lucking I didn't take picture upside down or side ways (you would really wonder how 'sticky' my hay was in that case  ).


Larry, you clearly suffer from excessive shed syndrome. Please share some of the excess with your southern neighbors


----------



## r82230

Hayman1 said:


> Larry, you clearly suffer from excessive shed syndrome. Please share some of the excess with your southern neighbors


Excessively short, still have 2-3 more cuttings to squeeze in there. Told son would like 2000+ of 1st gone by 2nd cutting (2 weeks away). Also, still have round bales outside!! That's why my wish list includes another shed, only 48 x 64, but still 20' eves. 

Larry


----------



## Uphayman

Another incredible hay day......85°, 34% humidity, S @ 10, full sun. 75 acres down yet, next system coming through Thursday night late. After 9,000 hours on the baling tractor, I treated myself to new seat cushions! Not only that , put on new works shoes this morning!















Baled one of our steepest slopes today. Lot of memories, some good , some not so good. Grandson took a nice 10 point on opener last year. When I was 15, my dad decided to make " one more round" ! I was the bale catcher in the bale wagon. Wagon rolled with me on top of 160+ bale load. Survived with only bruised heels. The next year I sat out a brief shower, then proceeded to try green chopping. 4020 pulling John Deere green chopper, Badger wagon behind.......next thing I'm getting passed up by the wagon, steer up the slope trying for a miracle......nope, rolled wagon. Last incident was driving a 1915 NHL self propelled, full load behind, almost at the top, when the main propulsion hose blows. Now I'm getting pulled backwards as the brakes aren't strong enough to hold. Survived.















Things went well today.


----------



## Ox76

I know about them widow maker hills. Grew up and farmed it in north Appalachian mountains. Don't miss it much......almost bought it myself a few times. Got very lucky.


----------



## clowers

r82230 said:


> Excessively short, still have 2-3 more cuttings to squeeze in there. Told son would like 2000+ of 1st gone by 2nd cutting (2 weeks away). Also, still have round bales outside!! That's why my wish list includes another shed, only 48 x 64, but still 20' eves.
> 
> Larry


What size is that barn Larry, I am adding that to my list of to do's in the next two years. Sorry if you answered on the size question already.


----------



## SwingOak

Everything is breaking on me this season. Had a hay rack break in half, the wobble box on the haybine is toast, had a bunch of chains break on the new Case IH 435 baler, which also has some broken pickup tines that jammed it all up, tore up the PTO shaft on the rotary rake, and broke the fiberglass fender on a boarders horse trailer when I went to move it.

The joy of being a small farm with some old equipment - at least I'm only trying to make hay on about 15 acres this year.


----------



## Stxpecans123

Finished up Sunday with all the hay I had cut. Some of mine and some custom jobs. Wanted to share a field that made some huge windrows. For a good comparison of the size zoom in and look how tall they are compared to the fence and to the power line poles. About all that tractor could drive over. Infact had issues with the hay wrapping around the front axle. Baler ate it no problems.


----------



## JD3430

SwingOak said:


> Everything is breaking on me this season. Had a hay rack break in half, the wobble box on the haybine is toast, had a bunch of chains break on the new Case IH 435 baler, which also has some broken pickup tines that jammed it all up, tore up the PTO shaft on the rotary rake, and broke the fiberglass fender on a boarders horse trailer when I went to move it.
> 
> The joy of being a small farm with some old equipment - at least I'm only trying to make hay on about 15 acres this year.


That was me last year. I have over $11,000 in repairs. (MF 7495 tractor had $7,500 in brakes, PTO clutches, broken wiring and front locking axle repair, BR7060 $1500 broken upper roller and sensor, Pequea Tedder $1,000 broken shaft, CX-15 $1,200 PTO shaft)
Of course a few of those I broke. Note to self: always calibrate your baler.

So far so good this year, but only 1/4 finished my hay.

Repairs are a killer. I wish I was more capable and although I did do some repairs myself, most were over my balding head.

If repairs went away, I'd have more wealth than Nancy Pelosi, like some guys here


----------



## r82230

&nbsp;


clowers said:


> What size is that barn Larry, I am adding that to my list of to do's in the next two years.&nbsp; Sorry if you answered on the size question already.


&nbsp;

Shed in pic, is only 120' x 64' x 20', started out in my vision as 48' x 64' x 16'. Grew a little from vision to design/finish stage I'm afraid. 

Larry

PS I don't know where that "" comes from, same as black box I'd guess


----------



## Ranger518

JD3430 said:


> That was me last year. I have over $11,000 in repairs. (MF 7495 tractor had $7,500 in brakes, PTO clutches, broken wiring and front locking axle repair, BR7060 $1500 broken upper roller and sensor, Pequea Tedder $1,000 broken shaft, CX-15 $1,200 PTO shaft)
> Of course a few of those I broke. Note to self: always calibrate your baler.
> So far so good this year, but only 1/4 finished my hay.
> Repairs are a killer. I wish I was more capable and although I did do some repairs myself, most were over my balding head.
> If repairs went away, I'd have more wealth than Nancy Pelosi, like some guys here


I know that 7495 is a good size tractor but holy crap $7,500 for brakes that sucks.


----------



## clowers

Thanks Larry


----------



## JD3430

Ranger518 said:


> I know that 7495 is a good size tractor but holy crap $7,500 for brakes that sucks.


That was just one of about 12 things I had fixed

Brakes rear and front cardan brake

PTO clutch pack

Front axle differential lock pin broken

wiring harness repairs causing problems (harness got caught between cab suspension bump stops and broke several wires)

I think we did a front axle bearings too.

Had to change several gallons of transmission fluid and filters because of brake contamination

Hoping I Should be good to go for a while. It's a great tractor that I'd like to keep.


----------



## Holte-Hoff

100 rounds and 300 small bales. Not a bad day for me. 1/4 the way through first crop.


----------



## cjsr8595

Its been a crazy hay season for us so far. Dad smoked some belts, broke my NH bar rake, bought a wheel rake, windrows are so big bales getting stuck in the chamber, lots of hay being made around here. We've had about 8 days of good weather. Got 25 acres on the ground and 40% chance of showers popped up today. Hopefully no rain and we get it in tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having good luck!


----------



## SwingOak

JD3430 said:


> That was me last year. I have over $11,000 in repairs. (MF 7495 tractor had $7,500 in brakes, PTO clutches, broken wiring and front locking axle repair, BR7060 $1500 broken upper roller and sensor, Pequea Tedder $1,000 broken shaft, CX-15 $1,200 PTO shaft)
> Of course a few of those I broke. Note to self: always calibrate your baler.
> So far so good this year, but only 1/4 finished my hay.
> Repairs are a killer. I wish I was more capable and although I did do some repairs myself, most were over my balding head.
> If repairs went away, I'd have more wealth than Nancy Pelosi, like some guys here


I need a tractor with a higher road speed. Mine only goes 13mph tops, so the 7 acres I picked up takes 40 minutes to haul there. That's a lot of road time. Probably buying a disc mower next, the NH 451 sickle has a hard time in fine grass and heavy thatch.


----------



## Hayman1

Look what the Krone Drone left in my driveway for Father's Day. Hot damn!









Thanks for your help as always, Krone1


----------



## VA Haymaker

Hayman1 said:


> Look what the Krone Drone left in my driveway for Father's Day. Hot damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krone 2801 CV Mower on delivery day 20200619.jpg
> 
> Thanks for your help as always, Krone1


Rick,

That machine looks familiar! You will love that mower conditioner, but you need to edit the NH out of your signature... 

Ping me if you have any questions.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## JD3430

Hayman1 said:


> Look what the Krone Drone left in my driveway for Father's Day. Hot damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krone 2801 CV Mower on delivery day 20200619.jpg
> 
> Thanks for your help as always, Krone1


FANCY!!!!


----------



## JD3430

Mowed another 40 acres today. All hilly.  
Then it rained.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Congrats on the new mower R!


----------



## IH 1586

Been a long week. Covered 100 acres of custom round bales and 48 acres of our square bales. 7 acres of no-til drilling.

Several minor malfunctions. Thank God for multiple tractors and the portable welder.

Started out with the normal issue of twine hanging up on bill hook. had not even made 5 bales and the issue started. In the haste for got to install the pin in knotter. Tripped twice and broke the pin holding the cam on. Wife ran to new holland picked up new pin and twine knifes. Son and I had everything ready when she got back. Fixed baler gave knife arm couple taps for good luck and in 3 hours had 800 bales baled and never missed a beat.

Lost a tractor rim on a custom job. valve hole rusted out cut tube. That put that tractor out of commission for the rest of the week and put the 4430 on the rake.

2nd big day of baling squares bale jammed and broke a diverter off the accumulator, could not remove from accumulator and ended up welding it sitting on hay on top of the accumulator. Hay smoldered a little but lost no bales.

Was the best drying weather one could hope for. If had not been such a long day could have even baled into the night. 8:30 and the moisture reader was still not moving. Baling hay in a sweatshirt and windbreaker. Over 5500 bales

Now it calling for rain and not raining. Been 3 days of beautiful weather and no hay on ground. Here we go again. 1st will not be done by the 4th.


----------



## JD3430

Maybe it's just me, but your hay stubble looks really long. Do you cut extra high? Or did your hay have to sit a while before baling? Or is the grass just growing really fast after you knocked it down? 
Nice pictures. Good lookin stuff.


----------



## IH 1586

JD3430 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but your hay stubble looks really long. Do you cut extra high? Or did your hay have to sit a while before baling? Or is the grass just growing really fast after you knocked it down?
> Nice pictures. Good lookin stuff.


It's cut at 4 inches. Finally got the mowers set to that height. Had been running about 2.75-3.25. Even one of the amish commented to my driver that you can't see the ground.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

Stubble height is important for grass hay regrowth. I have also noticed it is much easier to dry hay on high stubble than down on wet ground.


----------



## JD3430

Farmerbrown2 said:


> Stubble height is important for grass hay regrowth. I have also noticed it is much easier to dry hay on high stubble than down on wet ground.


Agree. I put high stubble shoes on my Pottinger mower


----------



## Holte-Hoff

Wake up yesterday morning and my fiance says she thinks we should drop another 60 acres tomorrow. I look at the weather and say ok. Today I go to work and get off around noon to start farm work and she already has it half cut. I took over when she got the sixty done and I dropped a 40 for my future father in law. 100 Acres in a day. New record for me. Gosh I love that girl!


----------



## Bgriffin856

Been a pretty good month long run. Not sure what to do actually during this rainy period. Weather had cooperated the best it had in years. Was cold and snowy most of April cold and dry most of May didn't warm up till week before memorial day. Trees were just starting to get leaves May 20th. Delayed getting cows and heifers out on pasture took forever for grass to grow. Seemed like we got way behind but we got caught up quick started with new seeding week before memorial day which we haven't done since 2016 because past three springs were so wet. Nice to get them done and done right. Then on to haylage nothing seemed to go right with that. Luckily corn planting went smoothly and everything was planted in three days started dry hay while planting corn and finishing haylage...that gets old quick. Couldn't have asked for more perfect conditions for June cut dry hay ended up doing 100 round bales gathered up and put away and 170 small squares. Could've had that much or more done but the weather guessers missed the forecast. I hope everyone has had a good season

Put a few cows out beginning of May. We spread fertilizer a few weeks before. When it warmed up and got some rain they were having a hard time keeping up with the growth till everything dried up




















Seeding. Between fitting, spreading fertilizer,seeding and picking rocks averaged 3acres a day. Wish I got a pic of IH1586's old IH 510 drill on the 400








Rain in every direction but not us...seems to be a continuous theme







Couldn't wonder why there is wethole right there...








Corn field left fallow in 2019...best looking cover crop I never planted









Had to get a pic before it got dirty again lol








Then the real fun began...blower would barely get the haylage to the end of the pipe... lots of plugs. The plastic pipe at the end of pipe broke. The pipe that slides up in to it from the blower broke the ring off it. Same day of getting pipes fixed the distributor broke off the end of the pipe. Get a deflector fabbed up and switch blowers and two loads in and the shaft that runs the bevel gears on the spinner on the blower that feeds the fan slipped some and the bevel gears weren't engaged. Got that fixed then things finally went smoothly lol




















Went right into corn while still chopping. I don't ever remember this field being in corn but here we are. That was tough to work up well







Wet spot I almost got buried in last year


























Started dry hay. Added a remote to the 856 so we can mow with it































A trip for a closing wheel on the corn planter got expensive...deal was right and it was time


----------



## luke strawwalker

somedevildawg said:


> Ya know it's something that I never really thought about with fixed chamber balers...if you set the bale size to 58" they are all gonna be 58"....if wrapping hay, fixed chamber would definitely be the way to go, no doubt about it.
> I'm so impressed by this F155 that I ordered another one Friday to be delivered next week.
> We baled about 500 over the last two days and it never missed a beat....just needed another to get done in a timely manner.


Interesting...

Have yall ever unrolled one?? How did that work?? I'm curious because I'd like to update balers one of these days, and I find the fixed chamber ones fascinating-- less to go wrong for sure, BUT I unroll all my bales at Shiner to feed... set em up on top of a terrace on a hillside, cut and pull the strings, and give them a flick or two with the front end loader and away they go, unroll themselves down to about 2 foot diameter, then I generally just get out and unroll them by hand (or kick them to keep them rolling) the rest of the way down to the center... Not sure how that crinkly center would work for that... Later! OL J R


----------



## Stxpecans123

luke strawwalker said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Have yall ever unrolled one?? How did that work?? I'm curious because I'd like to update balers one of these days, and I find the fixed chamber ones fascinating-- less to go wrong for sure, BUT I unroll all my bales at Shiner to feed... set em up on top of a terrace on a hillside, cut and pull the strings, and give them a flick or two with the front end loader and away they go, unroll themselves down to about 2 foot diameter, then I generally just get out and unroll them by hand (or kick them to keep them rolling) the rest of the way down to the center... Not sure how that crinkly center would work for that... Later! OL J R


I see a somebody do that on FM 966 south of shiner on the side of that big hill on the big curve cross the highway from the big oil tanks.
Is that you? If so your my neighbor.


----------



## CowboyRam

Well it took me three days to knock down 70 acres, but I got it done. Started on Monday, cut six acres, and them moved to the 21 acre field, made two rounds and the head would not go down. I tried all everything that I knew to get it down, but nope it was not going to cooperate. Took the swather down to the equipment dealer, and they replaced a valve. Got it back on Tuesday and the next thing I busted a sickle bar, noticed some bent and broken guards; $360 later everything back together, and in the field I go; cut until about 9 pm, and then the head would not go down again, so I go gave it up for the night. The next morning I start it up and everything worked like a champ, go back out in the field and then another broken guard and broken section; replace some more guards and fix the sickle. Finished about 2 pm, it was beer time, but at least it is all cut.


----------



## Troy Farmer

2nd cut T44 Bermuda today.


----------



## clowers

Troy Farmer said:


> IMG_4427.JPG
> 
> 2nd cut T44 Bermuda today.


Very Nice !!!


----------



## Hayman1

Finished first cutting yesterday, a little under 2 ac og 243 bales. I had saved it to test out my new Krone disc mower. loved it, so smooth. No pto strain but the ability to make over 90 degree turns does take some getting used to, so still learning.

Top of hay was brown and seed mature. So, I reseeded the field as I cut and then tedded. Most of the grass was still good and green so the mix worked out better than I had thought it would. Actually, the hay looked exactly like timothy without timothy heads. Moisture was a bear. Put Hayguard on the first wagon but ran out for the second one and did not have time to stop. Ominous clouds coming in. my bht-2 was almost always high but I sticked a boatload of bales and they were all below 15% except for a windrow next to the woods and those were green so I pooched them out to the side and cut the strings this am. Felt the bales on the wagon this am and sticked them as well. No heat, no moisture issues. I have noticed this before when you have some green stuff in hay with a lot of dry dead stuff. It seems to reallocate the moisture even though you can get some really high readings. Glad to have the Hayguard applicator for peace of mind. Now I can sit on the patio and watch second cutting grow.


----------



## JD3430

Baled 51 4x5's yesterday and my baler wasn't even running until 4pm so I lost a lot of color. 
Got 5 per acre on this 10 acre patch. Really steep. Did farm across street a few days ago. 
Gotta clean my windshield


----------



## Uphayman

After 8 days and 4" of rain, we're cutting again. 10 hours straight and 75 acres later this field is flat. An older stand of alfalfa/fescue we hit with 25 ton manure per acre. No lodging, great weather , a very satisfying day.


----------



## somedevildawg

That’s a great looking stand Up...


----------



## IH 1586

Bgriffin856 said:


> Seeding. Between fitting, spreading fertilizer,seeding and picking rocks averaged 3acres a day. Wish I got a pic of IH1586's old IH 510 drill on the 400


Glad that drill is still going strong for you.


----------



## r82230

Leaf hoppers arrived :angry:, so I decided being there are some blossoms to let them commit suicide via discbine today, while getting started on 2 cut.  Seems usually yield doesn't seem to get much better once they start eating.





  








20200629 130247




__
r82230


__
Jun 29, 2020











  








20200629 130258




__
r82230


__
Jun 29, 2020








Larru


----------



## r82230

300 left for delivery today, took me almost 45 minutes to load, wife insisted I take a Gatorade break, which slowed me down (could have be done in maybe 43 minutes  ).










Darn upside down pix.  Should unload easier  , son and granddaughters problem.

Larry


----------



## Monsenhay

Long time reader, I post sometimes. 23 day orchard, clover, alfalfa. Will be cut Saturday. Beautiful second cutting.
Erick


----------



## JD3430

Monsenhay said:


> Long time reader, I post sometimes. 23 day orchard, clover, alfalfa. Will be cut Saturday. Beautiful second cutting.
> Erick


Looks like you got some crown vetch. Stuff drives me crazy


----------



## Uphayman

It's been an outstanding year for crops. We flattened another 75 on Sunday, with grandson finishing up just before 10 p.m. This field was actually a mistake,as I hit it with 300# of 5-14-42 this spring, forgetting it had 25 ton manure spread on last November.







Baled 40 acres this afternoon of hay dropped Saturday, weather was threatening early morning, but then cleared out, gave us a great afternoon . Currently have 110 on the ground.......so , fingers crossed. Made a 100 mile hay delivery (one way) , this morning (4:30 start) home by 10, raking at noon, baling at 3, dragged carcass into house at 7:30 tonight.......butts draggin.


----------



## Vol

Uphayman said:


> It's been an outstanding year for crops. We flattened another 75 on Sunday, with grandson finishing up just before 10 p.m. This field was actually a mistake,as I hit it with 300# of 5-14-42 this spring, forgetting it had 25 ton manure spread on last November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0629.jpg
> Baled 40 acres this afternoon of hay dropped Saturday, weather was threatening early morning, but then cleared out, gave us a great afternoon . Currently have 110 on the ground.......so , fingers crossed. Made a 100 mile hay delivery (one way) , this morning (4:30 start) home by 10, raking at noon, baling at 3, dragged carcass into house at 7:30 tonight.......butts draggin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0633.jpg


Monty, what type of soil do you have in the UP? Your grass looks like a lawn.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman

Mike :Majority of our soil is " fine nadeau sandy loam", next is onaway loam, which is really easy to get crops to produce. Add water, manure, little heat and sunshine........stand back. And to add some variety, we have a few acres of basically muck. Which on drought years saves you. Currently it's growing cat tails.


----------



## Mellow

JD3430 said:


> Agree. I put high stubble shoes on my Pottinger mower


Started running stroke limiters on the NH to raise cutting height.


----------



## r82230

Mellow said:


> Started running stroke limiters on the NH to raise cutting height.


That doesn't sound like a good idea, IMHO. I'm thinking you are changing the dynamics of the float/spring setup. NH makes high stubble shoes for most (if not all) of their equipment. But I could be very wrong (just ask my wife  ).

Larry


----------



## r82230

Got a start on some 2nd cutting, nice when wagon size matches amount baled. 1/2 loaded, when the old silo, photo bombed this pic.





  








20200701 204611




__
r82230


__
Jul 2, 2020








Thought I got pic right way, but did maybe.

Larry


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

r82230 said:


> That doesn't sound like a good idea, IMHO. I'm thinking you are changing the dynamics of the float/spring setup. NH makes high stubble shoes for most (if not all) of their equipment. But I could be very wrong (just ask my wife  ).
> 
> Larry


I agree with Larry, If you carry the head, instead of allowing it to follow the ground, and your ground is not perfectly flat, you will have an uneven cut!


----------



## Mellow

r82230 said:


> That doesn't sound like a good idea, IMHO. I'm thinking you are changing the dynamics of the float/spring setup. NH makes high stubble shoes for most (if not all) of their equipment. But I could be very wrong (just ask my wife  ).
> 
> Larry


I was wondering about that as well but the article below is what made me give it a try. I'm worried that the high stubble shoes will not allow me to cut alfalfa as good and also so seems like every year I get some areas of OG flattened by wind or rain and need to tilt the cutter bar. I can pull the collars out as needed and the tilt feature allows me to get low enough with them on for the down hay.

http://nativegrasses.utk.edu/publications/SP731-I.pdf


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

The weight of head of the mower is ment to ride on the ground and the float springs are tensioned to allow it to move as needed. By blocking the cylinders you are carrying to weight of the head on the frame of the mower and not allowing the float to do its job. Long term I would expect things to fatigue and possible break.


----------



## JD3430

Uphayman said:


> It's been an outstanding year for crops. We flattened another 75 on Sunday, with grandson finishing up just before 10 p.m. This field was actually a mistake,as I hit it with 300# of 5-14-42 this spring, forgetting it had 25 ton manure spread on last November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0629.jpg
> Baled 40 acres this afternoon of hay dropped Saturday, weather was threatening early morning, but then cleared out, gave us a great afternoon . Currently have 110 on the ground.......so , fingers crossed. Made a 100 mile hay delivery (one way) , this morning (4:30 start) home by 10, raking at noon, baling at 3, dragged carcass into house at 7:30 tonight.......butts draggin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0633.jpg


Love the way that header lays it out so wide.


----------



## JD3430

r82230 said:


> Got a start on some 2nd cutting, nice when wagon size matches amount baled. 1/2 loaded, when the old silo, photo bombed this pic.
> 
> Thought I got pic right way, but did maybe.
> 
> Larry


If your picture comes out upside down, do this. Take a picture of your picture, then post the new picture. It'll come out right side up.


----------



## JD3430

We were 97 degrees today and not too bad on humidity. Made 27 nice & dry (Harvest Tec never read above "Lo") pretty green bales on ~8 acres. Took me about 4-5 hours to cut, Ted, rake & bale.

These will be feed bales for sure.


----------



## VA Haymaker

This video was taken June 1st. Tried the Massey Ferguson 1105 (and the air conditioned cab) on the John Deere 348 baler with #42 pan kicker.

Not exactly 4th of July fireworks in the air, but square bales - and none of them exploded...

Hope everyone has a great Independence Day!


----------



## Uphayman

I try to take crop pics on the 4th of July each year. Above the 45° parallel, it's considered a good year if corn is knee high by the 4th. We've been blessed with a growing season that is probably once in a generation. Plenty of moisture, and GDD units. With all the nonsense going on in the world.........just standing amongst the crops, feels like a great way to enjoy this great country I'm privileged to live in.

God bless America


----------



## disenchanted

Where I work, we make only the finest quality round bales...


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Uphayman it's crazy to think we are only a few counties apart and we are having one of the worst seasons in a long while (worse than the last few monsoon summers). Hot dry weather and minus 6" of rain in June and July starting off the same. Hay yields are down, pastures are turning brown. Havent had to mow the lawn in almost a month now.


----------



## r82230

Got a little 2nd cut raked today, will try packaging tomorrow. 





  








Hayfield-2020




__
r82230


__
Jul 5, 2020








Thought I was smart and rotated on upload.

Larry

PS shows upside down in my preview, but.............................


----------



## OhioHay

What a week. Over 900 bales between 3x3's and 4x5's. All picked up and in the barn. A day of rest today and back at it tomorrow.


----------



## r82230

This is what it looked like after raking...............





  








20200705 121134




__
r82230


__
Jul 5, 2020











  








20200705 121201




__
r82230


__
Jul 5, 2020








Just have to get the test results back to figure out pricing.

Larry


----------



## JD3430

Picked up a hitch hiker while cleaning up some field edges today


----------



## SVFHAY

Army worms! Darn things really like Timothy. They got into 60 acres and took the leaves leaving the stems. Even ate the seed head.

I had a friend in to help finish 1st cut and got some dueling bandit shots. Dry season so yielding about 60-70 percent of a normal crop.

The front mount mower works fine but there wasn't much need for the second crimping with the light crop and great drying conditions so I didn't pull it for the second half of 1st cut. Totaled a little over 21k which is about 10 thousand less than last years.

The dry conditions did allow me to fire up the center pivot though. It took him 2 hours to water 1/4 acre of sweet corn so we need to work on efficiency.


----------



## r82230

To speed up the center pivot try a more comfortable chair AND you are only using one nozzle/arm (using two would double the efficiency is my thinking, but I could be wrong  ). But then again, if you push too hard, the pivot could unionize, then ole boy, would your efficiency go in the tank. 

Larry


----------



## 6125

SVFHAY said:


> Army worms! Darn things really like Timothy. They got into 60 acres and took the leaves leaving the stems. Even ate the seed head.
> 
> I had a friend in to help finish 1st cut and got some dueling bandit shots. Dry season so yielding about 60-70 percent of a normal crop.
> 
> The front mount mower works fine but there wasn't much need for the second crimping with the light crop and great drying conditions so I didn't pull it for the second half of 1st cut. Totaled a little over 21k which is about 10 thousand less than last years.
> 
> The dry conditions did allow me to fire up the center pivot though. It took him 2 hours to water 1/4 acre of sweet corn so we need to work on efficiency.


What are all those shiny blue thingys? Weird....


----------



## CowboyRam

Finally the last of my first cutting is in the stack yesterday after having the baler breakdown. Baled it Sunday, it was way to dry, but at this point it was just time to get it off the field. Monday we had to have the starter in the loader tractor rebuilt, and then there was a ground problem on that tractor. It took us all day just to get it going. Finally was able to get the water going on the field today.


----------



## somedevildawg

Hate that for ya SVF.....been there many times unfortunately, hard to believe how much damage they do.


----------



## SwingOak

Finally finished first cutting on a new field I picked up this season. It's not very productive, lots of weeds and clover, and needs fertilizer. It's going to have a house built on it at some point, so I don't know how much effort I want to put into improving it. Going to spray it this weekend, so maybe 2nd cutting will be better.

And yeah, the one tiny thunderstorm that popped up rinsed the field the day before baling, so the color is a bit off but it dried down completely.

The haybine is still down for the count, so I spent some quality time with the NH 451 to set it up right, and now it just rips. It will mow anything as fast as I can go with it. I finally got the new (to me) Case IH 435 dialed in and it makes a nice bale. Didn't miss a tie all day, so I'm happy with it.

Here's some video highlights:


----------



## SVFHAY

6125 said:


> What are all those shiny blue thingys? Weird....


The flag doesn't clash with the green paint when you mount it on those blue things


----------



## 6125

SVFHAY said:


> The flag doesn't clash with the green paint when you mount it on those blue things


I like it! Look'n good


----------



## paoutdoorsman

@SVFHAY, does that 'dually' Band-It run some steep grades?


----------



## SVFHAY

Yeah, it does, plenty of hills around.

I used to own that one and set it up with electric brakes. That required going to a trailer wheel bolt pattern and limited tire options unless you made a custom wheel so I went that route. It is a wider stance. When I got the 200 I set it up with brakes also but went with custom wheels to keep the big flotation tires. I like the dual system better until you find a wet spot then it just sinks, packs with mud.


----------



## northerner

Introduction photos. Northern Alberta. Wettest year in a long time. Hard for anyone up here to get any dry hay off.


----------



## SwingOak

northerner said:


> Introduction photos. Northern Alberta. Wettest year in a long time. Hard for anyone up here to get any dry hay off.


That was last season here in Wisconsin. So far this season is shaping up OK. FIngers crossed for our northern neighbor hay peeps!!!


----------



## r82230

Welcome northener, looks like the stuff in the middle of photo 2 might need a little 'extra' time to dry. 

Larry


----------



## northerner

Lol. Yep. Bumper crop but rain every day makes it a challenge. Seems haying is poor yield and good quality or the opposite usually.


----------



## Uphayman

We continue to get timely rains, and lots of heat. Having a once in a generation cropping year. Measured 9 foot corn a couple nights ago, for our location ,mid July is amazing.








With fronts coming through couple days , getting hay dry has been a challenge,to say the least. Patience is a virtue.








Drying conditions were excellent Thursday and Friday. This field went from cut to cubed in 49 hours. Meadow brome with 8,000 gallons manure/acre. Your in trouble, if you have to go "fast"..........2 hours at 2.5-3.5 mph on 32 foot windrows. Baler was at full capacity. Bales are in, another system about to slam us.







Hay mower cab is also at full capacity,as we now running with 2 chocolate labs......twice the fun!


----------



## Uphayman

"Red sky in morning, sailors take warning." Might include hay makers too.


----------



## r82230

Finished my 2nd cutting the other day, next to last field loaded. Picked up the rest on the way back to the barn, but didn't take time to take another pic.'





  








HayField2020 2ndCut




__
r82230


__
Jul 18, 2020












  








HayField2020 2ndCut02




__
r82230


__
Jul 18, 2020








Larry


----------



## SVFHAY

How's that telehandler ride in the field? Mine would be very rough. It has foam filled tires but I don't think that makes too much difference


----------



## Bonfire

JD3430 said:


> Picked up a hitch hiker while cleaning up some field edges today


Whats the jack for?


----------



## r82230

SVFHAY said:


> How's that telehandler ride in the field? Mine would be very rough. It has foam filled tires but I don't think that makes too much difference


Not bad, air filled tires, I was worried about foam filled for that exact reason. I'd have to check the size, but they are like standard tractor tires (I think they are 460- 70/R24s, optional where 500 - 70/R24). Machine also has a 'Smooth Ride Boom' feature (basically an air cylinder plumbed into the system that you can activate).

Now the 24" wheels/tires definitely don't ride as well as 30", 32" or 38" wheels/tires for the obvious reason. 

Larry


----------



## Vol

Uphayman said:


> "Red sky in morning, sailors take warning." Might include hay makers too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0617.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0618.JPG


Well Monty, did you get caught with your grass down around your ankles?

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

Bonfire said:


> Whats the jack for?


Makes detaching the mower easier. Also, when I detach the mower, the hitch on the mower doesn't fall abruptly to the ground. Easier to re-attach to tractor.


----------



## Bonfire

JD3430 said:


> Makes detaching the mower easier. Also, when I detach the mower, the hitch on the mower doesn't fall abruptly to the ground. Easier to re-attach to tractor.


Is that a CX 15? Looks like it with the air bags.


----------



## Uphayman

Mike: They were calling for .04". Front hit with force at 7 this morning. 1" in 20 minutes. Started pre dawn on chores........thought I could beat the rain, as I ran 1/4 mile home quick on the ranger, figuring to coffee break till it passed. Didn't beat it. Soaked thru to my undies. All hay stashed away last night and no windrows down. Life is good.

Regards Monty


----------



## IH 1586

Misc. pictures from the end of June thru early July. Just missed out on having all 1st cutting done by the July 4th. Have 30 acres left. This summer my sons were here for 6 weeks and sure was a wild ride. The oldest sliced open his finger playing with his knife and ended up with stitches. We spent 4 weeks trying to figure out why my youngest just was not acting himself. The 5th week spent it in Pittsburgh Children's Hospital. The 6th week spent it learning his new life long lifestyle of having type 1 Diabetes. It was great to finally have my energetic 12 yea old back and spent the last week making up for the previous 5. No matter how much planning your going to get a curve ball thrown. Maybe next year I'll be done by the 4th.


----------



## VA Haymaker

IH 1586 said:


> Misc. pictures from the end of June thru early July. Just missed out on having all 1st cutting done by the July 4th. Have 30 acres left. This summer my sons were here for 6 weeks and sure was a wild ride. The oldest sliced open his finger playing with his knife and ended up with stitches. We spent 4 weeks trying to figure out why my youngest just was not acting himself. The 5th week spent it in Pittsburgh Children's Hospital. The 6th week spent it learning his new life long lifestyle of having type 1 Diabetes. It was great to finally have my energetic 12 yea old back and spent the last week making up for the previous 5. No matter how much planning your going to get a curve ball thrown. Maybe next year I'll be done by the 4th.


Wow - what a summer! Wish you the best with your son. Hopefully things will calm down and you'll have smooth sailing going forward!


----------



## broadriverhay

Had a guy stop by and ask if he could use my field to land and refuel while cutting some dead trees along the power lines.


----------



## Bonfire

Cool


----------



## r82230

Broadriver, One more way to 'dry' some perhaps? :lol:

Larry


----------



## dvcochran

broadriverhay said:


> Had a guy stop by and ask if he could use my field to land and refuel while cutting some dead trees along the power lines.


Now that is surely different. Pretty cool.


----------



## Tx Jim

I wonder if that saw support mechanism has a breakaway built into it? I hope so for the pilots sake.


----------



## broadriverhay

I think they have a quick release device. It was kind of surprising. I had the Goodyear blimp come over years ago at tree top level.


----------



## somedevildawg

That’s pretty cool to watch those guys....pecan orchards use them a lot. Around here it’s a purty common sight to see low level (< 300agl) A-10 attack aircraft. There’s a bombing range about 30 miles away so I suppose it’s within their theatre of operation idk, but’s it’s a treat to see them.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Got all my custom work done and maybe 1/3 of my personal hay done while the weather was hot and dry a few weeks ago. Now the last 10+ days I haven't done a thing as it rains at least every other day and each time its 1"+ (8.25" of rain in the last 11 days). 10 day forecast shows more of the same so it appears first/only crop will stretch well into August.


----------



## Holte-Hoff

Finished first crop on the 12th, Got married on the 18th and shipped the first load out Monday. Been a great July!


----------



## swmnhay




----------



## Aaroncboo

Holte-hoff. Congratulations! Wish you both the best of times! Beautiful pictures. You obviously pick the right one if she's willing to let you dip her like that on top of a grain bin. Lol


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

59 degrees and rain the last two days so no hay making weather UP here.


----------



## stack em up

swmnhay said:


>


Now Cy, make sure you turn on all those fans to dry out that hay. They're the reason it's always so windy around here....


----------



## Uphayman

Holte - Hoff: Congratulations and best wishes. What a way to start the new Mrs..........."on the ride of her life"!!!!! Kudos on the photography. Possibly the best shot I've seen on haytalk. Well done.


----------



## Vol

Holte-Hoff said:


> Finished first crop on the 12th, Got married on the 18th and shipped the first load out Monday. Been a great July!


Tell us about the shot on top of the bin.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230

Vol said:


> Tell us about the shot on top of the bin.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That has my curiosity too. What a climb, perhaps she carried her shoes?

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

I hope it’s a photoshop....otherwise it’s incredibly foolish. Congratulations are in order tho.....that you safely made it Up/down, may you have a blessed life together, and become parents. You will no longer endulge in such activities because suddenly there are other people that are more important than yourself. Perfectly done, but foolish.....if real


----------



## VA Haymaker

Relaxing on a hot summer day at the farm...


----------



## JD3430

leeave96 said:


> Relaxing on a hot summer day at the farm...


I just took the fam to the Florida Keys for the week. It was very relaxing. Know exactly what you mean. I came back refocused.


----------



## Texasmark

disenchanted said:


> Where I work, we make only the finest quality round bales...


Looks like the gate closed on it. Could happen to anybody. Have I ever done that......nawwwww.


----------



## Uphayman

Started cutting 2nd crop today, as a "haymaker" weather system arrived. Been tough the last ten days with 72 hours being about the max for no rain.......over 9" in the last 30 days. Alfalfas flat , so slow going , but we're able to get the crop. Hoping to lay 200+ acres down in the next 3 days. Stay tuned.


----------



## Aaroncboo

Everyone has beautiful backdrops. Love it


----------



## Holte-Hoff

Vol said:


> Tell us about the shot on top of the bin.
> 
> Regards, Mike


We have this thing where I dip her on top of things and get I picture of it.The wedding was at her Father's farm and the photographer asked if we wanted any special photos and I told Kris that I want one on the Grain Tank. So, after the first dance and with a storm rolling in we got the the shot. Like any good farm girl, the boots came off when the reception started so she climbed the tank bare foot????.

On the way home from a week trip out west to Rapid City SD and Yellowstone. It's been fun to see from the road how you guys out there operate. It would kill me to see all that hold over hay sitting in my hay lot in June and I'm about to start first crop.


----------



## IH 1586

Finally finished 1st on the July 27. About the only thing I can say about that is it's not Aug. Have lots of 2nd and sorghum/sudan ready and no openings. After a great June/1st week of July weather has gone down hill.

Cleaned up an old fence line and will take the field to the tree line. Something I worked on 20 years ago before I quit. Now that we got the ground back going to finish it. Normally I would remove wires and posts manually but there was too much growth and felt lazy so pushed it into the tree line.


----------



## JD3430

Sunset in field across street from my home


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Starting Monday we had a great forecast with 10 days of no rain showing. So Monday I knocked down 70 acres and promptly got rained on driving home, Tuesday came and a few more showers, Wednesday a few more spotty showers. Upper 40 and low 50 degree nights and 70 degree days just aren't drying the hay. Here it is almost noon and I haven't started raking as the dew is still so heavy you would think it rained. Maybe August will be the month to finish first cutting.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

That's a tough go Tahoe! It sure seems like the weather forecast's are getting less and less reliable.


----------



## r82230

Knocked down a little 3rd cutting. Suicide by discbine for leaf hoppers, must be a new batch, there are still small.  10-25% bloom I'm guessing.





  








3rd 1




__
r82230


__
Jul 30, 2020











  








3rd 2




__
r82230


__
Jul 30, 2020











  








3rd 3




__
r82230


__
Jul 30, 2020











  








3rd 4




__
r82230


__
Jul 30, 2020











  








3rd 5




__
r82230


__
Jul 30, 2020








Larry


----------



## r82230

Got it raked, we'll have to see how the weather holds out. Got people wanting the 3rd cutting, they seen the field already.





  








Hay 2020 07 31 1




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2020











  








Hay 2020 07 31 4




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2020








Larry


----------



## Ranger518

Had to turn on the water today was hooping to get some rain with all the hurricanes around but looks like everything is just going to go around us.


----------



## r82230

Well the good news - bad news from the 3rd cutting pictures that I had rake the other day.

The good news first, this is what the last little bit that I baled looked like, after dumping out of the RB.





  








Hay13.jpg




__
r82230


__
Aug 4, 2020











  








Hay12




__
r82230


__
Aug 4, 2020











  








Hay11




__
r82230


__
Aug 4, 2020








The rest of the good news, my cows will be eatin' in style this winter. 

The bad news is the weather person(s) all called for mostly sunny sky's Saturday. They were right before noon. After noon, it turned cloudy, then liquid sunshine as I finished RB.  Thank goodness I have the RB wrapper so it's all wrapped up, looking like giant marshmallows.

The other positive spin, will be that I should have more 1st cutting in ss bale packaging next year, being I should have a larger unused surplus from this year's inventory.

Without having the wrapper at my disposal, I'd be still watching it get washed.  It's rained everyday, including today. Which is good, I needed the rain. 

Larry


----------



## IH 1586

Have over 100 acres of 2nd ready and was brave enough to put down maybe 2 acres. They just refuse to put 3 days together. Raining this morning then cloudy. Chance thunderstorms Fri.

Hope it shapes up soon. Still have opportunity for a dry 3rd cutting if we can get going.


----------



## Onthayman

Mowed 75 acres second cut today to finish up.
Worst crop ever!! We've been so dry. I hope there is 40-50 52 inch bales! It's better then nothing ..


----------



## Bonfire

IH 1586 said:


> Have over 100 acres of 2nd ready and was brave enough to put down maybe 2 acres. They just refuse to put 3 days together. Raining this morning then cloudy. Chance thunderstorms Fri.
> 
> Hope it shapes up soon. Still have opportunity for a dry 3rd cutting if we can get going.


I could waller in that.


----------



## clowers

Onthayman said:


> Mowed 75 acres second cut today to finish up.
> Worst crop ever!! We've been so dry. I hope there is 40-50 52 inch bales! It's better then nothing ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5C0940E0-A600-41C2-8CA0-414B54700E98.jpeg


That is a nice hay cutting rig!


----------



## Onthayman

[quote name="clowers" post="999634" timestamp="1596684100"]That is a nice hay cutting rig![/quote

Thank you . She gets the job done


----------



## swmnhay




----------



## swmnhay

I may have to get a deer lisence this yr and get this one for the wall.


----------



## r82230

Cy,

Is that a picture of the branch root alfalfa? If not do you have any pics and how is it doing? IIRC, you planted 50-75 acres of it last year. I just don't remember if you planted it under the fans or not. 

Larry


----------



## swmnhay

r82230 said:


> Cy,
> 
> Is that a picture of the branch root alfalfa? If not do you have any pics and how is it doing? IIRC, you planted 50-75 acres of it last year. I just don't remember if you planted it under the fans or not.
> 
> Larry


100 acres seeded last yr

No its not a branch root alfalfa.It's a fast growth variety.Alforex 469

I do have a 5 acre test strip of low lignin variety .Alforex Hi-Gest 360


----------



## KFhunter

MrLuggs said:


> I picked up a wrapper on the cheap last week, so I'm looking forward to this year and having another tool in the toolbox(tm) for our lovely unpredictable weather these past few years.
> TubelineWrapper.jpg


How's that wrapper working out for you?


----------



## r82230

Stayed out a little late last night loading up 900 bales of 3rd cutting. Got'em loaded a little after midnight, so the pics would have been too dark to post. 

So I came across this video of a guy doing a little hay this year, while taken it easy today. To speed things up just jump to about 5.30 mark to watch how he rakes (I wouldn't want to bale behind his raking ) and to about 8.15 for a baling lesson. My wife even got a giggle of it.






Larry


----------



## JD3430

Seemed more like a "complaining about a back injury video that turned into a amateur hay making" video


----------



## dvcochran

That will give you 'Popeye' forearms using an old tractor with manual steering like that. It sure does make me appreciate how much faster things can be done these days.

I always put my bar rake on a drawbar so I could raise it over most windrows. And I always make straight windrows, only making 3 rounds on the outside to accommodate turnarounds.


----------



## Ox76

When I first started raking I asked how exactly do I do it. I was told to rake it so he could bale it. Ummmmm..........OK? So I imagined I was on a baler and how would I want the windrows to be. I was actually complimented on my first rake job! I about fell over because compliments aren't handed out on old dairy farms.

I wonder if this guy would benefit from this, but I see he baled his own raking so I'm not sure what to think. If he constantly tries to get better through his life he'll figure it out.


----------



## CowboyRam

Finished up the last of my second cutting yesterday. I had to slow down when cutting it was so think; I started cutting at about 5 mph, but then had to slow down to 3 to 3.5 mph. I don't remember having to slow down that much before. We did re-adjust the conditioner. I wonder if we got it them to tight.


----------



## Uphayman

Had a load of fertilizer ordered yesterday afternoon. They were chirping about chance of scattered thundershowers. Nothing on the radar. Course as soon as I hit the field, a dandy builds up right north of me.





















Finished spreading as it became a whiteout.


----------



## Vol

Boy, that was great timing Monty. Glad you got it done.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230

Well finished 3rd cutting, almost as straight as Cy, using the old Larry GPS. 





  








3rd 6




__
r82230


__
Aug 12, 2020








Had few of leaf hoppers yet, :angry: committing suicide.





  








3rd 8




__
r82230


__
Aug 12, 2020








Had the stars align, this field was seeded in late summer 2016. It's only 3 acres didn't lodge to much (like Max, rain disappeared last night, except in my case it was Flint, not Jackson).  For reference the square part of the discbine is 32" high. Some of the alfalfa pushing close to 45" high, never seen this type of production for 3rd cutting.  2nd cutting was cut 29 days ago, less than 10% bloom. If all the fields yielded like this, I would definitely need another hay shed. 





  








3rd 7




__
r82230


__
Aug 12, 2020








Larry


----------



## paoutdoorsman

That's great Larry. I'm on the opposite side of that this year. We were pretty dry and my second and third cutting alfalfa barely made it a foot tall. Hoping for a better 4th.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Baling hay on some of our higher ground...


----------



## r82230

paoutdoorsman said:


> That's great Larry. I'm on the opposite side of that this year. We were pretty dry and my second and third cutting alfalfa barely made it a foot tall. Hoping for a better 4th.


Did fertilize twice this year, put my normal 320# of K, 80# DAP, 50# AMS and 2# of Boron, after 1st cutting is done. Pull some soil samples (before fert applied). Soil test showed I was running behind on K, Ph and Mg (will lime this fall, need 900-1000# an acre). Applied another 200# of K and 100# of DAP, along with Mg. This field had just been cut (2nd cutting), rained that night. 

Plan is to apply lime this fall. Another plus for this field is the alfalfa is 'leaf hopper resistant'. It's the only thing I plant now. :wub: If I could find some 'deer resistant' that would be even be better YET. 

Larry


----------



## endrow

Onthayman said:


> Mowed 75 acres second cut today to finish up.
> Worst crop ever!! We've been so dry. I hope there is 40-50 52 inch bales! It's better then nothing ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5C0940E0-A600-41C2-8CA0-414B54700E98.jpeg


Looks like the Mower did a Very Nice Job . Sometimes a thin crop does not mow nice . Do you have conditioning unit on that machine


----------



## dvcochran

r82230 said:


> Did fertilize twice this year, put my normal 320# of K, 80# DAP, 50# AMS and 2# of Boron, after 1st cutting is done. Pull some soil samples (before fert applied). Soil test showed I was running behind on K, Ph and Mg (will lime this fall, need 900-1000# an acre). Applied another 200# of K and 100# of DAP, along with Mg. This field had just been cut (2nd cutting), rained that night.
> 
> Plan is to apply lime this fall. Another plus for this field is the alfalfa is 'leaf hopper resistant'. It's the only thing I plant now. :wub: If I could find some 'deer resistant' that would be even be better YET.
> 
> Larry


Will you use ag lime or something else?


----------



## r82230

dvcochran said:


> Will you use ag lime or something else?


Ag lime, pockets aren't deep enough to use pelletized lime.

Larry


----------



## IH 1586

IH 1586 said:


> Have over 100 acres of 2nd ready and was brave enough to put down maybe 2 acres. They just refuse to put 3 days together. Raining this morning then cloudy. Chance thunderstorms Fri.
> 
> Hope it shapes up soon. Still have opportunity for a dry 3rd cutting if we can get going.


Well this hay got a brief shower, sprinkled when I was tedding it and has not rained since yet they put just enough in to shut things down. Wed they had 60% chance had 8 acres down and got it baled not one drop. 42 acres of 2nd baled running 50-90 bales to the acre. Much better than my normal 30 bales or less. Really upped my fertilizer game this year and will never look back. 13 acres of Sorghum/Sudan cut and wrapped. Brief rain this weekend for one last shot of fertilizer, than a 4 day window to take out another 40 acre chunk. For the first time in years I will be able to say were caught up, not done because it's October.

If I would quit focusing on first and take the time to cut 2nd when it's ready we could have done 4 cuttings of dry which would be unheard of. Just have a hard time doing that when 1st is still standing.


----------



## r82230

IH 1586 said:


> . 42 acres of 2nd baled running 50-90 bales to the acre. Much better than my normal 30 bales or less. Really upped my fertilizer game this year and will never look back.
> 
> If I would quit focusing on first and take the time to cut 2nd when it's ready we could have done 4 cuttings of dry which would be unheard of. Just have a hard time doing that when 1st is still standing.


Amazing yield, congratulations are in order.

How much do you bales weigh? What type of hay? I don't see close to 90 with alfalfa or alfalfa/grass except maybe in 1st cutting. Makes me a little jealous, I'll just have to try harder.  I'm trying to break the 5 ton an acre, yield here. Local ag college has broken the 6 ton an acre, but we know how big of piece that can be sometimes. 

As far as fertilizer, between soil testing and applying fertilizer, those have be my game changers for certain. A special thanks in my case to the intellectual property so freely shared by folks here on HT, especially Vhaby. Anyone who hasn't watched his video, I STRONGLY recommend to do so (in the soil & amendments section).

Larry


----------



## IH 1586

r82230 said:


> Amazing yield, congratulations are in order.
> 
> How much do you bales weigh? What type of hay? I don't see close to 90 with alfalfa or alfalfa/grass except maybe in 1st cutting. Makes me a little jealous, I'll just have to try harder.  I'm trying to break the 5 ton an acre, yield here. Local ag college has broken the 6 ton an acre, but we know how big of piece that can be sometimes.
> 
> As far as fertilizer, between soil testing and applying fertilizer, those have be my game changers for certain. A special thanks in my case to the intellectual property so freely shared by folks here on HT, especially Vhaby. Anyone who hasn't watched his video, I STRONGLY recommend to do so (in the soil & amendments section).
> 
> Larry


The best field was 99.6/acre over 60 days from 1st cutting due to finishing first and weather. Estimate is 40 lbs ranging from 35-45 been a few years since I've weighed them. Lowest field was 53.8/acre cut just over 30 days. Mixed grass mostly Orchard, probably some fescue. I haven't reseeded them to my mix yet. These fields has a slight advantage of being by the barn convenient for spreading manure on the last 70+ years.


----------



## endrow

Rye seed cleaning


----------



## Hayman1

endrow said:


> Rye seed cleaning


does that portable unit make the rounds or is it yours? where do you sell it after cleaning it. I assume that the buyer does not have the ability to clean it. Never saw that before, but my experience with harvesting grain is pretty limited.


----------



## endrow

Hayman1 said:


> does that portable unit make the rounds or is it yours? where do you sell it after cleaning it. I assume that the buyer does not have the ability to clean it. Never saw that before, but my experience with harvesting grain is pretty limited.


That is a custom cleaner he goes to PA. DE. NJ. MD. and VA. Eastern shore only . As it turns out he lives nearby me .... We sell all our rye private . We manage it like high imput wheat multiple fertilizer and fungicide applications . 32 acres gave 2 semi loads that is about a record yield for us . It yields very much straw which was a big ticket item . Rye does not excite me as much since the straw markets have softened. You are on your own no crop insurance most government programs that come out will not include rye


----------



## danwi

Seems like rye is in pretty good demand with the cover crop guys and it does make a bunch of straw. Isn't it rye straw that you put in a pond for algae or something?


----------



## Aaroncboo

Barley straw is what you use for algae


----------



## TJ Hendren

Well you can call me tail end Charlie this year. After a wet spring and a 12 week bout with covid, I finally got my first cut done. More than likely not much other than filler but oh-well. Pretty decent yield for a mid august cut. This was pasture clean up.


----------



## somedevildawg

Wow, 12 weeks...was that just you?


----------



## TJ Hendren

Yes Dawg that was just me, no one else in my family has had it. I have had other things that made me feel worse but nothing, nothing that took my energy like this did. To walk 20 feet to the fridge and get some water and back to bed was a marathon, I was hunting the bed time I got back to it. This stuff is for real.


----------



## somedevildawg

Wow you did have quite a spell.....glad you’re back in the swing of things.


----------



## Vol

Wow TJ, I did not know it could last as long as it did with you. I sure hope that my family and I can continue to avoid it. I am glad for you that your family has been well. Do you think that you contracted it out on the road? I was wondering about you and your garden maters.....but that explains things.

I sure hope this new Saliva test that was approved by the FDA a couple of days ago will assist more people about testing. It is supposed to be a very reasonable $10 per test and most any basic lab will be able to get the results. The greatest thing is that there won't be any component shortages involved like with some of these other more expensive tests.

Get strong man!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Holte-Hoff

Started second crop yesterday. Got 130 acres down. Short but thick crop. Hopefully get a few small bales made tomorrow.


----------



## TJ Hendren

I don't know Mike. At work i wear the mask and sanitized my hands very often and keep my distance form everybody. I really did not realize i had it until the test, i woke up on a tuesday morning and my whole body hurt and i didn't think anything about it as i had worked cattle a couple days before and just thought your getting soft. I was not bed ridden that whole time it just took that long to get complete lung function back, and needless to say if you can't breath you really don't want to do anything. My neighbor has been in the ICU for 40 days now they still don't know if he is going to pull through but he was in a chemical accident some years back and has scared lungs anyway. It just depends on each individual how one reacts to this. Just protect yourselves and keep a level head is all one can do with this stuff.


----------



## dvcochran

TJ Hendren said:


> I don't know Mike. At work i wear the mask and sanitized my hands very often and keep my distance form everybody. I really did not realize i had it until the test, i woke up on a tuesday morning and my whole body hurt and i didn't think anything about it as i had worked cattle a couple days before and just thought your getting soft. I was not bed ridden that whole time it just took that long to get complete lung function back, and needless to say if you can't breath you really don't want to do anything. My neighbor has been in the ICU for 40 days now they still don't know if he is going to pull through but he was in a chemical accident some years back and has scared lungs anyway. It just depends on each individual how one reacts to this. Just protect yourselves and keep a level head is all one can do with this stuff.


Glad to hear you are doing better. Prayers for your neighbor.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Wow TJ, glad you are feeling better. The people I have known that had this never had any of the lung issues so recovery was usually within 2 weeks. They were told to head to the ER quickly if they ever noticed shortness of breath during recovery.


----------



## Uphayman

Grandson finished baling up a small fescue field late this afternoon. Beautiful light








Time to head home.


----------



## JD3430

TJ Hendren said:


> Yes Dawg that was just me, no one else in my family has had it. I have had other things that made me feel worse but nothing, nothing that took my energy like this did. To walk 20 feet to the fridge and get some water and back to bed was a marathon, I was hunting the bed time I got back to it. This stuff is for real.


Yes indeed it is. Glad you're on the way back! Someone in my extended family has it and it's scary. They described their symptoms the same way. Any type of physical activity is very difficult. I hope you get 100% better and stay healthy!


----------



## slowzuki

Helping a friend:


----------



## Hayman1

slowzuki said:


> Helping a friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75CB5862-61F6-4594-A33A-EE2E5EA71860.jpeg


Looks like a late day


----------



## slowzuki

Left there straight to the lawnmower racing for the 10 pm final race lol.



Hayman1 said:


> Looks like a late day


----------



## IH 1586

Making progress. 12 acres left this week and officially caught up.


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett

Beautiful color on the grass, should sell well! For an IH guy, one really likes those green utility tractors ????. The tedder looks set to make small swaths, is this intentional and why?


----------



## JD3430

Just broke into the first field yesterday for 2nd cutting


----------



## somedevildawg

Jimmy Bartlett said:


> Beautiful color on the grass, should sell well! For an IH guy, one really likes those green utility tractors . The tedder looks set to make small swaths, is this intentional and why?


The Tedder isn't designed to make swaths although some do more than others depending on the dryness of the crop, it's designed to spread the crop out as much as possible.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

The amount of "swathing" is dependent entirely on rotor speed!

I am likely to run a higher rotor speed when the hay is green, in order to get it spread out the maximum amount, for more sun exposure.

As the hay dries down, I reduce rotor speed to get more "swathing", so the hay is fluffed up more, and a smaller amount is exposed to ground moisture, and also sun bleaching. Slower rotor speed will also reduce leaf shatter/loss.

This works well for me, YMMV, Dave


----------



## r82230

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> The amount of "swathing" is dependent entirely on rotor speed!
> 
> I am likely to run a higher rotor speed when the hay is green, in order to get it spread out the maximum amount, for more sun exposure.
> 
> As the hay dries down, I reduce rotor speed to get more "swathing", so the hay is fluffed up more, and a smaller amount is exposed to ground moisture, and also sun bleaching. Slower rotor speed will also reduce leaf shatter/loss.
> 
> This works well for me, YMMV, Dave


I'm in Sheep's camp, except I change my attack angle, steeper in heavier 1st cutting, then leveler with the lighter later cuttings. Might not be a feature on some tedders (wasn't adjustable on my spaghetti mode  ).

Larry


----------



## IH 1586

Jimmy Bartlett said:


> Beautiful color on the grass, should sell well! For an IH guy, one really likes those green utility tractors . The tedder looks set to make small swaths, is this intentional and why?


I'm a Deere guy but all my usernames are Deere related so changed it up when I joined here. 4 JD, 1 IH, I NH. They all have their place.

Tedder does a horrible job of tedding. It's getting replaced when funds allow it. I normally have to tedd 3-4 times to get it dry but this year has really been great drying weather.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

IH 1586 said:


> Tedder does a horrible job of tedding. It's getting replaced when funds allow it. I normally have to tedd 3-4 times to get it dry but this year has really been great drying weather.


Maybe I'm not seeing correctly, but it looks to me like the wheels under the rotors need to be turned 180 degrees, so that they lead instead of trail! That would give the rotors more tilt, allowing better lift and spread of the crop


----------



## IH 1586

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Maybe I'm not seeing correctly, but it looks to me like the wheels under the rotors need to be turned 180 degrees, so that they lead instead of trail! That would give the rotors more tilt, allowing better lift and spread of the crop


Wouldn't that be great. Everything on the tedder is adjusted to provide the most aggressive tedding, wheels/tines. For the last 5 years I keep looking for something to change on it when I have it in for spring maintenance. Very heavy and wet hay tedds the best. This year with 70-100 bales to the acre on 2nd cutting it did a lot better spreading that out. The field your looking at was 48 bales/acre. The other trick I've been doing that has helped a lot is to offset the tedder on the swath when I tedd the second time. That allows the rotors to tear the swath apart exposing more green. That method has enabled be to cut back on number of times I have to tedd. If you keep following same track it just keeps bunching it up.

On the Pequea they just have 3 position to adjust. You can't turn them.

https://www.pequea.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/TT6100-Ops-Manual.pdf


----------



## r82230

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Maybe I'm not seeing correctly, but it looks to me like the wheels under the rotors need to be turned 180 degrees, so that they lead instead of trail! That would give the rotors more tilt, allowing better lift and spread of the crop


Sheep, might be on something here...........my spaghetti tedder had the wheels the other why now that he mentions it.  Might be worth a try to turn them 180 degrees even.

Larry


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

I see what you're saying, IH. My experience has been only with Kuhn tedders, where the wheels can be reversed. With a tedder like mine the wheels can be swiveled a small amount left or right for offset tedding, as well as reversed the 180 degrees!


----------



## IH 1586

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I see what you're saying, IH. My experience has been only with Kuhn tedders, where the wheels can be reversed. With a tedder like mine the wheels can be swiveled a small amount left or right for offset tedding, as well as reversed the 180 degrees!


Correct, I miss my NH/Kuhn. Next one will be Kuhn or Vermeer. Very intrigued with Vermeer just want to see in action on dryer hay . Don't want to make same mistake twice.


----------



## JD3430

I'm not super impressed with my TT6100, either. It's got a few design flaws (wheel locks for one-which Pequea did help fix) and the spreading of the crop isn't all that great. 
Might try a Claas or Krone when/if money allows.


----------



## Hayman1

Krone, or Krone.


----------



## IH 1586

Hayman1 said:


> Krone, or Krone.


I tried, but after many hours of researching and comparing have it down to 2 models. Vermeer TE330/3310 and Kuhn GF10812T. Subject to change the longer I wait.


----------



## somedevildawg

IH 1586 said:


> I tried, but after many hours of researching and comparing have it down to 2 models. Vermeer TE330/3310 and Kuhn GF10812T. Subject to change the longer I wait.


I'm a big fan of the tedding "action" of the Kuhn, but I've heard good things about the hook tines so idk....my bet would be on which one of the aforementioned brands I could get the best deal on, they all have a few things we would like to do different but it's probably something we can all adapt to.....I'm looking used.


----------



## 6125

The Krone is worse than the peque as far as spreading out dry hay and not 'windrowing'. Rotor speed doesn't match the peque.

I too am trying to decide which is the next way to go.


----------



## Uphayman

Kuhn 7802


----------



## somedevildawg

6125 said:


> The Krone is worse than the peque as far as spreading out dry hay and not 'windrowing'. Rotor speed doesn't match the peque.
> I too am trying to decide which is the next way to go.


I agree it really has to be adjusted to do wet vs dry hay but it can be done....course I really try to not Ted dry hay but I know what you're sayin' when the hay is dry and it gets a rain and needs to be fluffed it has a tendency to windrow. 
One thing I would like to mention in that regard....if you are using a Tedder to uplift dry hay that has been rained on, you will need to make two passes on that field to pick up the hay that is matted to the ground and you still won't get it all. Here's a procedure that I've used to successfully make chicken salad out of chicken shit  
Cut a field and got 1" of rain after a little dry down. Went back after the rain and Tedder the next morning early (50ac) about 9:30 am still very wet....as soon as I got thru (bout 12) i Tedded the same lines but moved over about 3' from the first line....let it sit until about 5 and then raked into small double windrows (lots of green hay still matted) Tedded back out again the next morning about 11 and raked and baled about 5pm. long days and lots of seat time but managed to make very good looking hay with a decent color and no wet slugs.....so while it's a necessity for rained on hay, it's not a cure-all once you realize how they all work, it's a bit more than a one pass and done. If making cow hay, one doesn't have to be as particular, but the horsey crowd is my base and the difference is the difference between profitability and just making the notes.....


----------



## 6125

somedevildawg said:


> I agree it really has to be adjusted to do wet vs dry hay but it can be done....course I really try to not Ted dry hay but I know what you're sayin' when the hay is dry and it gets a rain and needs to be fluffed it has a tendency to windrow.
> One thing I would like to mention in that regard....if you are using a Tedder to uplift dry hay that has been rained on, you will need to make two passes on that field to pick up the hay that is matted to the ground and you still won't get it all. Here's a procedure that I've used to successfully make chicken salad out of chicken shit
> Cut a field and got 1" of rain after a little dry down. Went back after the rain and Tedder the next morning early (50ac) about 9:30 am still very wet....as soon as I got thru (bout 12) i Tedded the same lines but moved over about 3' from the first line....let it sit until about 5 and then raked into small double windrows (lots of green hay still matted) Tedded back out again the next morning about 11 and raked and baled about 5pm. long days and lots of seat time but managed to make very good looking hay with a decent color and no wet slugs.....so while it's a necessity for rained on hay, it's not a cure-all once you realize how they all work, it's a bit more than a one pass and done. If making cow hay, one doesn't have to be as particular, but the horsey crowd is my base and the difference is the difference between profitability and just making the notes.....


Oh I don't know, i'd say this tedder has no problem making a clean sweep and picking up everything off the ground. It does that job quite well. The problem it has is as the hay drys down, the windrowing effect gets worse. So now when it's down to 20% and you'd still like it spread out as thin as possible, it can't be achieved. Maybe none of them will do this though?


----------



## JD3430

6125 said:


> Oh I don't know, i'd say this tedder has no problem making a clean sweep and picking up everything off the ground. It does that job quite well. The problem it has is as the hay drys down, the windrowing effect gets worse. So now when it's down to 20% and you'd still like it spread out as thin as possible, it can't be achieved. Maybe none of them will do this though?


When I have rained on hay, I'll ted it with an aggressive attack angle to get it all off the ground so I'm rearranging the hay to expose it to the air/sun. I'll do a whole field, then go back to the beginning and if it's fairly dry, I flatten the angle more and try to fan it out nice and wide. Try running the Tedder at a more flat attack angle.

That has worked fairly well for me making feed hay. 
Tedders work best in heavy hay, or rained on hay and it's where they're needed the most.


----------



## somedevildawg

6125 said:


> Oh I don't know, i'd say this tedder has no problem making a clean sweep and picking up everything off the ground. It does that job quite well. The problem it has is as the hay drys down, the windrowing effect gets worse. So now when it's down to 20% and you'd still like it spread out as thin as possible, it can't be achieved. Maybe none of them will do this though?


I've owned several tedders and they all have done this to a degree, some worse than others.....I can honestly say the Krone is worse than others but that's because I have the tines adjusted for wet hay. There are several adjustments on Krone tedders, but all are a PITA to change so I leave it and deal with it....I have to disagree with you on the tedding ability of downed, rained on hay. It physically cannot pickup the hay that is matted to the ground when just a few inches off of the rotor arc. I've seen it happen time and time again, especially if it's already been tedded (all of mine purty much gets tedded right after mowing) when in the mower windrow it's not quite as much concern but wet slugs will ruin my day and cause problems down the road. Actually the second Ted will still leave some matted down hay as the "pickup path" will wander and leave some. That's the purpose of the rake job. Once the hay is raked and all of the hay is moved, you will be surprised at how much hay would have never dried in a timely manner if left to its own device. Again, it depends what market your aiming for, but if hay is allowed to yellow even the slightest bit, it's not horse hay. (At least my horsey customers ain't buying) using this technique I've been able to successfully square bale premium Bermuda that had a 1" rain delivered to it. The trick is to keep the grass moving and air circulating but it's a real battle. But the difference of 200tn vs 125tn is enuf to warrant the added expense and effort. 
If I had to say which Tedder worked the best for me in dry hay it would be my older Fanex, it worked very good in dry hay, but didn't handle wet hay as well and didn't travel down the road worth a damn.....hth


----------



## paoutdoorsman

6125 said:


> Oh I don't know, i'd say this tedder has no problem making a clean sweep and picking up everything off the ground. It does that job quite well. The problem it has is as the hay drys down, the windrowing effect gets worse. So now when it's down to 20% and you'd still like it spread out as thin as possible, it can't be achieved. Maybe none of them will do this though?


Have you tried reducing the rotor angle by adjusting the wheels when you are in dryer hay. Not sure which Krone model you have, but that adjustability is built into the design on most of them I believe. Flatest position for dryer crop, steepest position for wetter crop.


----------



## somedevildawg

JD3430 said:


> When I have rained on hay, I'll ted it with an aggressive attack angle to get it all off the ground so I'm rearranging the hay to expose it to the air/sun. I'll do a whole field, then go back to the beginning and if it's fairly dry, I flatten the angle more and try to fan it out nice and wide. Try running the Tedder at a more flat attack angle.
> That has worked fairly well for me making feed hay.
> Tedders work best in heavy hay, or rained on hay and it's where they're needed the most.


By adjusting to an aggressive angle you are picking up less hay, amplifying the problem.


----------



## somedevildawg

paoutdoorsman said:


> Have you tried reducing the rotor angle by adjusting the wheels when you are in dryer hay. Not sure which Krone model you have, but that adjustability is built into the design on most of them I believe. Flatest position for dryer crop, steepest position for wetter crop.


Do you adjust yours Dana? I did a couple of times but what a PITA that is.....


----------



## r82230

somedevildawg said:


> Do you adjust yours Dana? I did a couple of times but what a PITA that is.....


I adjust mine, it's pretty quick and easy if you pick up the tedder off it's wheels (mine doesn't have separate transport wheels). What I don't do, is change the teeth angles, which would help. But I only run into to do this once or twice a season too.

Larry


----------



## Hayman1

6125 said:


> The Krone is worse than the peque as far as spreading out dry hay and not 'windrowing'. Rotor speed doesn't match the peque.
> 
> I too am trying to decide which is the next way to go.


that's funny, I have not had any trouble doing what I wanted with my Krone 4 basket. ground speed, orientation over the swath or windrow and rotor speed like Sheep said. Those are the variables to me


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

I was looking at the "Bergmans", and wondering how they'd work with my kicker racks!

I would think that the locator wand, on the wagon tongue, would hit the bottom of the thrower!


----------



## somedevildawg

r82230 said:


> I adjust mine, it's pretty quick and easy if you pick up the tedder off it's wheels (mine doesn't have separate transport wheels). What I don't do, is change the teeth angles, which would help. But I only run into to do this once or twice a season too.
> 
> Larry


I have transport wheels but I can still lift but it's a two man job for me, I've done it myself but swore I wouldn't do it again.....ditto for tines, done it once....


----------



## 6125

somedevildawg said:


> I've owned several tedders and they all have done this to a degree, some worse than others.....I can honestly say the Krone is worse than others but that's because I have the tines adjusted for wet hay. There are several adjustments on Krone tedders, but all are a PITA to change so I leave it and deal with it....I have to disagree with you on the tedding ability of downed, rained on hay. It physically cannot pickup the hay that is matted to the ground when just a few inches off of the rotor arc. I've seen it happen time and time again, especially if it's already been tedded (all of mine purty much gets tedded right after mowing) when in the mower windrow it's not quite as much concern but wet slugs will ruin my day and cause problems down the road. Actually the second Ted will still leave some matted down hay as the "pickup path" will wander and leave some. That's the purpose of the rake job. Once the hay is raked and all of the hay is moved, you will be surprised at how much hay would have never dried in a timely manner if left to its own device. Again, it depends what market your aiming for, but if hay is allowed to yellow even the slightest bit, it's not horse hay. (At least my horsey customers ain't buying) using this technique I've been able to successfully square bale premium Bermuda that had a 1" rain delivered to it. The trick is to keep the grass moving and air circulating but it's a real battle. But the difference of 200tn vs 125tn is enuf to warrant the added expense and effort.
> If I had to say which Tedder worked the best for me in dry hay it would be my older Fanex, it worked very good in dry hay, but didn't handle wet hay as well and didn't travel down the road worth a damn.....hth


I wonder if the difference we're seeing is in the hay types? I make basically only orchardgrass. I've never seen Bermuda. Is it like Teff where it's real fine and lays pretty flat after it's rained on?


----------



## 6125

paoutdoorsman said:


> Have you tried reducing the rotor angle by adjusting the wheels when you are in dryer hay. Not sure which Krone model you have, but that adjustability is built into the design on most of them I believe. Flatest position for dryer crop, steepest position for wetter crop.


I had it so flat one time, that it wanted to gather it and take it for a merry-go round ride and not release it out the back of the machine. It's adjustable, but the inside transport wheels are a pain to adjust. Easiest way is to lift the thing off the ground with a loader or jack to be able to move the pins that pitch the angle of the wheels.


----------



## somedevildawg

6125 said:


> I wonder if the difference we're seeing is in the hay types? I make basically only orchardgrass. I've never seen Bermuda. Is it like Teff where it's real fine and lays pretty flat after it's rained on?


Yes, coarser grasses like Tift 85 Bermuda are not as prone to the missing but will depending on the height when cut, we like to cut on 30 day rotations so a lot depends on rainfall as to how high the crop is when cut. But the larger stems are much like orchard grass if it really gets it on, when it's cut and coarse the architect of the grass is kinda intertwined and by lifting one area you will get a lot of the adjacent grass as well, the finer stemmed grasses (horsey grass) will not fare the same. So yes it is much different depending on the type and yield of the grass you're tedding. Lighter crops of any type would be problematic, but on the flip side, they'll dry down better. We just have to babysit the grass if we're to make fine stemmed horse hay in little bales.
I'll also inject that once hay has dried to a certain point, and it gets soaked it will have the same problems compounded because of the rehydrating of the grass.....at that point, it's cow hay for us...if it gets rained on a couple more times it becomes ditch hay.


----------



## somedevildawg

Cows gotta eat too.....but they're kinda cheap, like to eat a lot for a little. 
I just realized we're discussing tedders in the picture forum


----------



## JD3430

somedevildawg said:


> By adjusting to an aggressive angle you are picking up less hay, amplifying the problem.


No. I'm not amplifying the problem, I'm getting the wet hay airborne and fluffed. Works great You don't know my windrow width or crop or field conditions. The Tedder I'm using probably just works better than yours.  Probably the operator, too....
While I do ted twice after rain, by simply moving the rotors over sightly I can move the crop onto grass uncovered by hay and it dries perfectly.

Just run the rotor directly through the swath and it'll break the swath and throw it onto the open grass in between the wet windrows, on either side of the rotor instead of continuing to Tedder the same windrow the same way over and over.


----------



## 6125

somedevildawg said:


> I just realized we're discussing tedders in the picture forum


I hope I don't have to pay a fine...It'll cut into my new tedder budget


----------



## r82230

somedevildawg said:


> Cows gotta eat too.....but they're kinda cheap, like to eat a lot for a little.
> I just realized we're discussing tedders in the picture forum


Need about a week and maybe I can get some 4th cutting pixs, until then.................................best I can do is the tracks in the 4th from the fertilzer spread guy (spread before 3rd cutting).

Larry


----------



## SVFHAY

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I was looking at the "Bergmans", and wondering how they'd work with my kicker racks!
> I would think that the locator wand, on the wagon tongue, would hit the bottom of the thrower!


 I think your right, that wand would likely be in the way. It can be rotated out of the way after hooking up so a PTO shaft operate.


----------



## somedevildawg

If you're gonna post buggy tracks I might as well post a couple to get it back on track as well....







A load of hay to a customer....







A field of Tift 44 Bermuda






miss application 






equipment not making any money....






a Morton building I bought, A winter project


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Probably knock over 275ac of oats for pit silage next week. Thigh high at the moment and it's not even September. Should then be able to cut most of I tf for hay when the weather is far more conducive to drying hay.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

somedevildawg said:


> Do you adjust yours Dana? I did a couple of times but what a PITA that is.....


I have, but the two center ones are a two man job even with the leverage tool provided on the machine. One man on the strong arm, and one to relocate the pin. I very rarely need to ted my hay when it is dry enough to start showing windrows behind the tedder, so I just leave it set steep and live with it.

I see you got your building gathered up... Nice!


----------



## somedevildawg

Yes I did Dana.....thankfully! Had a hose reel in Tx, a trailer in Ok, a square baler in Ms, a building in Fl, got em all but still have a pivot left in Missouri  
Had so much to get I didn't want to keep running up miles on my 2014 F350, it has 260k now, so during this pandemic and car sales very slow, it was a good time to buy so I added a new truck to the operation.






. This is Betsy.....she's got 390k and still working. Bought it used in 04, she's been a good 'un. I'll give you three guess on what I bought (brand) first two don't count


----------



## SVFHAY

Good grief dawg, with that fleet o trucks and your penchant for buying stuff all over you need to hire a Yankee truck driver. Heck I even know how to hold the other end of the tape measure when you start building that shed. Now I will need these days off...


----------



## r82230

paoutdoorsman said:


> I have, but the two center ones are a two man job even with the leverage tool provided on the machine. One man on the strong arm, and one to relocate the pin,


This is where I take another tractor w/loader and pick the tedder off the wheels, makes it back to a one man, easy job.

Back to regular schedule programming. 

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

r82230 said:


> This is where I take another tractor w/loader and pick the tedder off the wheels, makes it back to a one man, easy job.
> 
> Back to regular schedule programming.
> 
> Larry


It depends....if you were raising the tines, ie. Going down...they're relatively easy with gravity working with you, going the other way is when it gets kinda dicey  especially with those heavier inside wheels...


SVFHAY said:


> Good grief dawg, with that fleet o trucks and your penchant for buying stuff all over you need to hire a Yankee truck driver. Heck I even know how to hold the other end of the tape measure when you start building that shed. Now I will need these days off...


Lol, it is a problem and one I need to address.....
Can you handle the "smart" end of the tape? I have several that can handle the "dumb" end  
But they're learning what them lines mean  I got tired of hearing..."three lines over 48 1/2"


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Hey Big Dawg & SVFHay, have ya ever had this one happen?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

You mean 48 &11/16, or 48 & 19/32? :huh: Did I pass?    When can I start?  Oh never mind, I'm having too much fun up here in NH!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

A cousin ran a glass company, and he always said, when measuring, the closest 32nd was good!   :lol:


----------



## r82230

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> You mean 48 &11/16, or 48 & 19/32? :huh: Did I pass?    When can I start?  Oh never mind, I'm having too much fun up here in NH!


Come on Sheep, the Big Dawg might be using centimetres, not inches.  :lol:  Because of all that Krone stuff, makes a guy convert possibly. 

Larry


----------



## SVFHAY

paoutdoorsman said:


> Hey Big Dawg & SVFHay, have ya ever had this one happen?
> 
> IMG_20200822_164705913_HDR.jpg


 can't say for sure, I've had a lot of screwy strapping issues. That half twist isn't good though. Assuming you had it threaded properly I would think the brake isn't working or the strap material isn't soft enough.

Higher tensile banding will deform when it goes through the forming crimper. If that continues to happen for you, you can just take that crimper off and run that way. It may cut strings more easily but that may be the lesser evil. What brand strap is it?


----------



## 6125

paoutdoorsman said:


> Hey Big Dawg & SVFHay, have ya ever had this one happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20200822_164705913_HDR.jpg


Neat!!! That's what is reffered to as 'mad skillz'.

I think.....


----------



## somedevildawg

Wow, I can honestly say, like SVF, I've had a many of ways to screw up banding, some my own stupidity some mechanical but I ain't never done that one....
In regards to the tensil of the banding....I've gotten some from Dubois that was problematic. Put two pieces of plastic bolted together on the banding after your "bow tie" and it cured it....it just kinda slides along in that space but doesn't allow it to spring. Like 3"x3" I had one shipment that I had to use it on every roll....drove me crazy, until we fixed it. Check that brake, but I'm partial to blaming someone else  it could be strapping related. Or was someone working like a dog and just simply ran the strapping "up over and down the hole" inadvertently (because they were preoccupied) but in today's time, we could simply blame it on Covid  Don't even think it has anything to do with BLM that would be inherently, well......the "R" word.


----------



## somedevildawg

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> You mean 48 &11/16, or 48 & 19/32? :huh: Did I pass?    When can I start?  Oh never mind, I'm having too much fun up here in NH!


You would be welcome anytime down here Dave! Any man that can read to the nearest 32nd is an automatic hire!


----------



## SVFHAY

Dawg if you could post a pic of this plastic and the location sometime I would appreciate it.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

SVFHAY said:


> can't say for sure, I've had a lot of screwy strapping issues. That half twist isn't good though. Assuming you had it threaded properly I would think the brake isn't working or the strap material isn't soft enough.
> 
> Higher tensile banding will deform when it goes through the forming crimper. If that continues to happen for you, you can just take that crimper off and run that way. It may cut strings more easily but that may be the lesser evil. What brand strap is it?


I've been known to thread the strap incorrectly. And I've shown Big Dawg my mistakes, so he knows I'm perfectly capable of screwing up.  In this case however, the strapping was routed correctly. I was 26 bundles into these rolls of strapping when this happened and caused the strap guide arms to hang. I just simply un-looped it, rolled back the slack and kept going. I thought the brake was working fine. I recall manually holding it off to roll back the slack, but I'll have to take a closer look.

I got a pallet of strapping with the machine when I bought it, and there isn't any labeling on it, so not sure on the brand. I'm going to need to buy some next year, so I'll look to you guys for advice before I order anything. Don't really want to shoot myself in the foot with a strapping purchase!



somedevildawg said:


> Wow, I can honestly say, like SVF, I've had a many of ways to screw up banding, some my own stupidity some mechanical but I ain't never done that one....
> In regards to the tensil of the banding....I've gotten some from Dubois that was problematic. Put two pieces of plastic bolted together on the banding after your "bow tie" and it cured it....it just kinda slides along in that space but doesn't allow it to spring. Like 3"x3" I had one shipment that I had to use it on every roll....drove me crazy, until we fixed it. Check that brake, but I'm partial to blaming someone else  it could be strapping related. Or was someone working like a dog and just simply ran the strapping "up over and down the hole" inadvertently (because they were preoccupied) but in today's time, we could simply blame it on Covid  Don't even think it has anything to do with BLM that would be inherently, well......the "R" word.


You know I've been known to screw up, but honestly I didn't this time :lol:


----------



## 6125

paoutdoorsman said:


> I'm going to need to buy some next year, so I'll look to you guys for advice before I order anything. Don't really want to shoot myself in the foot with a strapping purchase!


I can give you a name of where not to buy from. Quality is good, but twice now we got strapping and we run out before the 122 countdown is expired.


----------



## somedevildawg

6125 said:


> I can give you a name of where not to buy from. Quality is good, but twice now we got strapping and we run out before the 122 countdown is expired.


Tell me more....inquiring minds want to know  price?


----------



## SVFHAY

6125 said:


> I can give you a name of where not to buy from. Quality is good, but twice now we got strapping and we run out before the 122 countdown is expired.


 Well, as long as you bought by weight I guess your just inconvenienced more frequently.

On a somewhat related subject, gas anyone ever tried thiner banding? I know a guy who used .015 or .017 and would get 150-160 bundles. I was never brave enough to try

Here's a pic so we don't get in trouble. That's some fine 3rd cut orchardgrass behind my neighbors freshly restored '79 Malibu


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Nice looking orchard grass. That Malibu reminds me of high school.

I have not tried anything thinner. Since this is a pics thread, here is a pic of some bundled Teff grass using the strapping that came with my Bandit.


----------



## endrow

Planting


----------



## 6125

somedevildawg said:


> Tell me more....inquiring minds want to know  price?


Dubose. Great quality, and yes we pay by the pound, so not getting ripped off. But we've had times this summer where we ran out with 13 bundles left on the counter (I didn't catch that one) down to 1 left (caught that one in time). It's just an inconvenience is all.


----------



## endrow

paoutdoorsman said:


> Nice looking orchard grass. That Malibu reminds me of high school.
> 
> I


O/G looks nice . I was almost gonna say same thing about the car ,but I graduated from High School 3 years before that car was made .


----------



## somedevildawg

That was a crappy time for the new car industry for sure....nothing real exciting like years previous, they all went to smaller vehicles, 4 cyl engines and smog control, but we did get our first look at Datsun, Toyota....we weren't real sure about them at the time. After my handmedown Dodge Dart, I bought a Buick Skylark (wish I still had it) with my summer and pecan money. 
Does that badge say 383? Thats a beautiful Malibu


SVFHAY said:


> Well, as long as you bought by weight I guess your just inconvenienced more frequently.
> On a somewhat related subject, gas anyone ever tried thiner banding? I know a guy who used .015 or .017 and would get 150-160 bundles. I was never brave enough to try
> Here's a pic so we don't get in trouble. That's some fine 3rd cut orchardgrass behind my neighbors freshly restored '79 Malibu


----------



## somedevildawg

paoutdoorsman said:


> Nice looking orchard grass. That Malibu reminds me of high school.
> 
> I have not tried anything thinner. Since this is a pics thread, here is a pic of some bundled Teff grass using the strapping that came with my Bandit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20200822_153339931_HDR.jpg


Dare I ask.....is that the Teff that got.....well, "prewashed"


----------



## paoutdoorsman

somedevildawg said:


> Dare I ask.....is that the Teff that got.....well, "prewashed"


Negative. That went into 3x4's for some walking steaks.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

"Walking Steaks"  <_< I like it!


----------



## endrow

somedevildawg said:


> Does that badge say 383? Thats a beautiful Malibu


Hmm 383 , interesting , I am thinking that is not a GM OEM Engine . I think the 383 was a high performance crate motor (350 with 400 crank stroker motor) sold by GM in the 70's.


----------



## SVFHAY

endrow said:


> Hmm 383 , interesting , I am thinking that is not a GM OEM Engine . I think the 383 was a high performance crate motor (350 with 400 crank stroker motor) sold by GM in the 70's.


yes, you guys are pretty sharp, it does have a 383 and it wasn't stock. He had that engine laying around from his dirt track days and is in negotiations with his wife on a "hot" 400 to replace it. I don't quite get that but it's his party.

He went all out on the resto, had the body on a rotisserie in his garage working on everything. Very nice job.


----------



## endrow

SVFHAY said:


> yes, you guys are pretty sharp, it does have a 383 and it wasn't stock. He had that engine laying around from his dirt track days and is in negotiations with his wife on a "hot" 400 to replace it. I don't quite get that but it's his party.
> 
> He went all out on the resto, had the body on a rotisserie in his garage working on everything. Very nice job.


Brings back memories , loved to tinker with that back in a day . Do you know what transmission and shifter are in the Malibu . With a motor like that you would think he have something really tricked out


----------



## r82230

Still have some PLH at work on the 4th cutting.




  








4th Hay 1a




__
r82230


__
Aug 30, 2020








Had to at least get one pix of a blossom, had some OG heading out too (not in pix).




  








4th Hay 2a




__
r82230


__
Aug 30, 2020








Noble assistant for part of the day, pix backwards (thanks to Grandpa  ). Insisted on holding bungee cord for pic to send to his Dad & Mom. He said it was pretty comfortable even. His mom is a RN, so hence the t-shirt about Heros (Batman shoes even).




  








4th Hay 3a




__
r82230


__
Aug 30, 2020








The old Krone doesn't windrow with the right sittings with the fresh cut stuff. With these sittings it will windrow with dryer stuff some however.




  








4th Hay 4a




__
r82230


__
Aug 30, 2020











  








4th Hay 5a




__
r82230


__
Aug 30, 2020








Didn't get any pics with assistant in the telly, had hard enough time keeping his hands off the buttons, knobs and levers. 

Larry


----------



## stack em up

I’m still on the fence about a tedder. If I had one I’m sure I’d use it, but honestly if I had a toilet made out of solid gold I’d use that too. Doing a little more grass next year but adding more alfalfa orchardgrass as well.


----------



## r82230

stack em up said:


> I'm still on the fence about a tedder. If I had one I'm sure I'd use it, but honestly if I had a toilet made out of solid gold I'd use that too. Doing a little more grass next year but adding more alfalfa orchardgrass as well.


Made hay for a lot of years (decades actually), before I got one about 7-8 years ago. Weren't too many in MY neck of the woods at the time, but the HT folks convinced me finally.  But in your case, I'm thinking Cy would be a good match for an opinion being he at least in the same state your in.

I think I forgot how to make hay without it even.  Sometimes, to beat the weather I have been known to ted more than once (I know the folks farther south have been known to do this regularly).

Larry


----------



## IH 1586

stack em up said:


> I'm still on the fence about a tedder. If I had one I'm sure I'd use it, but honestly if I had a toilet made out of solid gold I'd use that too. Doing a little more grass next year but adding more alfalfa orchardgrass as well.





r82230 said:


> Made hay for a lot of years (decades actually), before I got one about 7-8 years ago. Weren't too many in MY neck of the woods at the time, but the HT folks convinced me finally.  But in your case, I'm thinking Cy would be a good match for an opinion being he at least in the same state your in.
> 
> I think I forgot how to make hay without it even.  Sometimes, to beat the weather I have been known to ted more than once (I know the folks farther south have been known to do this regularly).
> 
> Larry


We always have had a tedder. Don't know how to make hay without one. However, this year was the first time I believe I could have made hay without one. Perfect hot dry air seem to make the hay to dry and faded it out quick. I swear looking back we could have mowed left it and day 3 raked and baled. Sure would have saved time, money, color.


----------



## endrow

r82230 said:


> Still have some PLH at work on the 4th cutting.
> 
> Had to at least get one pix of a blossom, had some OG heading out too (not in pix).
> 
> Noble assistant for part of the day, pix backwards (thanks to Grandpa  ). Insisted on holding bungee cord for pic to send to his Dad & Mom. He said it was pretty comfortable even. His mom is a RN, so hence the t-shirt about Heros (Batman shoes even).
> 
> The old Krone doesn't windrow with the right sittings with the fresh cut stuff. With these sittings it will windrow with dryer stuff some however.
> 
> 
> 
> Larry


? Dont understand ?


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> ? Dont understand ?


The part about the Krone


----------



## r82230

endrow said:


> The part about the Krone


I get a nice spread pattern, going from swaths about 30" wide from the discbine (from previous discussion that part way got this thread derailed some  ). The reason for the 30" swath, is so I can do 2 1/2 swaths with each past. Seems my tedder is under-sized a little, since I bought the new discbine. Maybe someday I'll have an 8 basket. 

And sorry for the confusion.

Larry


----------



## endrow

stack em up said:


> I'm still on the fence about a tedder. If I had one I'm sure I'd use it, but honestly if I had a toilet made out of solid gold I'd use that too. Doing a little more grass next year but adding more alfalfa orchardgrass as well.


Maybe a tedder would improve Quality ?


----------



## stack em up

endrow said:


> Maybe a tedder would improve Quality ?


I've wondered about that as well. I've made excellent alfalfa many times without tedding, but can't help but think it may be a useful item at times.


----------



## Vol

Well a tedder works well on alfalfa or alfalfa orchard grass. You use the tedder at a higher gear and a very low rpm to "stir" up the windrow in the mornings while the dew is still on. I usually ted it the day I am going to bale it. It gives it that last kick of drying and retains the nice green color that is desired.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Onthayman

Back at it after a two week shut down because of rain.
View attachment 85840
View attachment 85840
View attachment 85844
View attachment 85840


----------



## Hayman1

Overseeding orchard grass on a beautiful day. Perfect soil moisture, best I have seen at Sept 1 in years with more to come this week. Germination should be really good. The Blue Ridge is poking just above the tree line on the far left and the Massanutten Mt is poking just above the treeline at the back of the canopy. Alleghenies are straight ahead of the tractor. Life is good.


----------



## JD3430

Onthayman said:


> Back at it after a two week shut down because of rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F5F125C7-EB1A-48FD-90A0-FE7BF5F7019F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F5F125C7-EB1A-48FD-90A0-FE7BF5F7019F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3BAA984D-F091-4CBA-9B30-9F66C1FB375D.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F5F125C7-EB1A-48FD-90A0-FE7BF5F7019F.jpeg


I like the big transport tires on your Tedder caddie.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Started cutting oats for pit silage yesterday. First time I've cut in August.....


----------



## swmnhay

r82230 said:


> Made hay for a lot of years (decades actually), before I got one about 7-8 years ago. Weren't too many in MY neck of the woods at the time, but the HT folks convinced me finally.  But in your case, I'm thinking Cy would be a good match for an opinion being he at least in the same state your in.
> 
> I think I forgot how to make hay without it even.  Sometimes, to beat the weather I have been known to ted more than once (I know the folks farther south have been known to do this regularly).
> 
> Larry


I sure like it in grass hay,made some 2 day hay this yr.

In alfalfa I'm always worried about loosing leaves so useing a Tedder makes it a bit more tricky to rake at perfect time.The Time window is much smaller raking teddd hay vs merging 2 windrows togther.

It sure works nice to spread a windrow back out that has been rained on.


----------



## r82230

swmnhay said:


> I sure like it in grass hay,made some 2 day hay this yr.
> 
> In alfalfa I'm always worried about loosing leaves so useing a Tedder makes it a bit more tricky to rake at perfect time.The Time window is much smaller raking teddd hay vs merging 2 windrows togther.
> 
> It sure works nice to spread a windrow back out that has been rained on.


This is just about the same as my experience. Haven't had to use to spread windrows as much, because of the quicker baling (2 days as Cy says).  I like to ted right after cutting, so I'm not worried about the alfalfa leaves as much. Then if I happen to want to ted again, it's with the dew barely on the hay.

This year I've used it to 'save' a lot of color. Rake the hay a little damp, then next day spread it back out with tedder. Seems in my area the more hay exposed to the dew/sunshine, the more bleaching. YMMV

Larry


----------



## Hayman1

r82230 said:


> This is just about the same as my experience. Haven't had to use to spread windrows as much, because of the quicker baling (2 days as Cy says).  I like to ted right after cutting, so I'm not worried about the alfalfa leaves as much. Then if I happen to want to ted again, it's with the dew barely on the hay.
> 
> This year I've used it to 'save' a lot of color. Rake the hay a little damp, then next day spread it back out with tedder. Seems in my area the more hay exposed to the dew/sunshine, the more bleaching. YMMV
> 
> Larry


I do that a lot here Larry. Helps get the still uncured hay up that the tedder missed. Wait till the dew burns off the day of baling, ted it out, rake it back up 2-3 hrs later and bale an hour after that. Does help a lot if there is lower humidity or a slight breeze


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

chopper crew turned up this morning. Going now.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle




----------



## swmnhay

Not haying but a little R & R.

Black Hills of SD.Smoke from california


----------



## endrow

Hay diddle diddle said:


> 20200901_121757.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200901_121823.jpg chopper crew turned up this morning. Going now.


Chopping on our farm


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Planting


Poked threw in 2 days. At 4 days all up and on the move.Notill good to us


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Poked threw in 2 days. At 4 days all up and on the move.Notill good to us


----------



## somedevildawg

Finally got a little window to operate in....cut some Bermuda Grass and tedded behind the mower. About 3tn pa, purty close anyhow....


----------



## SVFHAY

endrow said:


> Poked threw in 2 days. At 4 days all up and on the move.Notill good to us


We no tilled a bunch last week as well. Timothy/ brome/ orchard/alfalfa in different mixes with a little oats as cover. Just in front of the rain and that oats was out of the ground in 60-80 hours. Last spring it took 3 weeks.


----------



## Hayman1

just curious you guys that do og and timothy. Under ideal germination conditions, what is the minimum time from plant to emergence for each? Thinking about a week for timothy and 2-3 for og but thought I would ask


----------



## dvcochran

Hay diddle diddle said:


> 15989364203401270975251664349487.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15989365011851455438976756164473.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15989365343538072024000232236252.jpg


Beautiful.


----------



## SVFHAY

Hayman1 said:


> just curious you guys that do og and timothy. Under ideal germination conditions, what is the minimum time from plant to emergence for each? Thinking about a week for timothy and 2-3 for og but thought I would ask


I think your right on the orchard being more aggressive on growth but this past week was about ideal and the orchard was more like 5-6 days here.


----------



## Vol

Hayman1 said:


> just curious you guys that do og and timothy. Under ideal germination conditions, what is the minimum time from plant to emergence for each? Thinking about a week for timothy and 2-3 for og but thought I would ask


That has always been the case here on germination times. I have never ever had Orchard grass germinate in a week. I wish I could though. Here, Timothy is much more aggressive in growth.

Perfect conditions Timothy will germinate here in about 6 days and Orchard grass in about 13-14 days here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ttazzman

Hayman1 said:


> just curious you guys that do og and timothy. Under ideal germination conditions, what is the minimum time from plant to emergence for each? Thinking about a week for timothy and 2-3 for og but thought I would ask


timothy-brome mix seeded last Friday/sat emerged tue/wed


----------



## Hayman1

lots of seedlings emerged this am seeded on 8/30, so 5 days. I am assuming that it is mostly if not all timothy, but nice to see.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle




----------



## Hay diddle diddle




----------



## endrow

Major last of the 4th cutting event going on.Waiting for this window nearly 2 weeks


----------



## Hayman1

Got er raked at 2. Dry as a bone at 4. Baled 3 bales I could hardly lift. Cut the strings. Dad gum crabgrass. Try again tomorrow


----------



## Vol

Yeah, Crab needs 3 full days here to get dust free dry without using preservative all day.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

I hate crab grass.Hayman1 if that were mine I would ted it out again as soon as dew is off and ground is dry and take it maybe tuesday.


----------



## Onthayman

I can't remember when the last time I've done 3rd cut small squares (if ever) in our neck of the woods.
With the dew and short days almost makes it impossible or at least costly. Had a client that really wanted something other then first so we said we would try. Got it yesterday. Small squares for 2020 is officially over! Just balage now.

Started the day custom baling for a client
Finished the day in small squares


----------



## Hayman1

endrow said:


> I hate crab grass.Hayman1 if that were mine I would ted it out again as soon as dew is off and ground is dry and take it maybe tuesday.


yeah Endrow, I hate it but my volume is up considerably due to the crabgrass and horses love it. With the rain we had in August, there is no avoiding it this year. It was so thick, it actually lodged in places and started self suffocating.


----------



## Vol

Vol said:


> Yeah, Crab needs 3 full days here to get dust free dry without using preservative all day.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Not a fan of it myself, but if you have it, you have to endure. The only way I know to really get rid of it is through tillage and a thick stand of grass. And then as the grass either starts "bunching" or thinning, it will steadily come back.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Holte-Hoff

It was a good good week last week. Hauled second crop off the fields for my father in law. And my wife got her new toy, a JD6430.????????


----------



## r82230

Worked on a little 4th cutting last week. It rained Wednesday night, no rain forecast until Sunday late, so.

Cut some almost straight alfalfa, Thursday morning. Around 3'+ high, still have a few PLH feeding, too. :angry:





  








4th Hay 6a




__
r82230


__
Sep 7, 2020











  








4th Hay 71a




__
r82230


__
Sep 8, 2020








A few OG showing up (self seeded), hard to see, had a stiff wind all day 10+ miies per hour, so it wasn't holding still for pixs.




  








4th Hay 8a




__
r82230


__
Sep 9, 2020








Thursday late afternoon stray rain showers appeared to the north west, heading towards me, but petered out before my hay field, dodged a bullet i thought.  No more rain in forecast until late Sunday night.

Raked hay Friday, unseasonably cool not real sunny day, no rain forecasted until late Sunday night yet. Knew I'd have to turn this hay over Saturday to finish drying, with wet ground from Wednesdays rain. 

Saturday morning, got enough rain to wet everything, but not measure in my Davis rain gauge. :angry: Stayed cloudy all day, absolutely rotten day to finish curing hay no rain still until real late Sunday (after mid-night). Get up Sunday, no rain still until late, but going to be cloudy all day.

Decide Sunday to just merge the windrows in to huge ones and RB them. Just slight dis- color on top, hardly any sunshine is the reason.





  








4th Hay 91a




__
r82230


__
Sep 9, 2020











  








4th Hay 92a




__
r82230


__
Sep 9, 2020








While RB, few drops of liquid sunshine appear. Got the hay RB, hauled them up from field and made a few more marsh mellows. Skies cleared after baling, sun came out, might have gotten dry enough to ss bale maybe.





  








4th Hay 93a




__
r82230


__
Sep 9, 2020








Late Sunday night (actually Monday morning, at 1am) got over 3/4" of rain. Today got another 1.50" of rain, glad I have the wrapper. Seems the old cows will be eating good this year. They are getting both the 3rd and 4th cuttings off the same field. And maybe a 5th cutting after it freezes.

Been one of those year's, good baling opportunities with first 2 cuttings. Lacking a little moisture, then getting a little moisture (in small amounts, until today), without a 3-4 day window to make hay, with the 3rd and 4th cuttings. Forecast isn't still looking good, and time is running out to make dry hay in MY neck of the woods.

Larry


----------



## swall01

demo'd some flag wrap on last cut


----------



## IH 1586

More great haying weather. Another 37 acres in the books. Finished yesterday doing bundles of 5 as the accumulator broke. Our temp fix job did not quite finish out the season. More great weather to come. Have to finish this week getting new seedings put in, then back to hay.


----------



## BisonMan

All done for the year. We did 750 small sqaures and just under 100 large rounds





  








SquaresOnGround




__
BisonMan


__
Sep 7, 2020











  








TS120 in Action




__
BisonMan


__
Sep 7, 2020











  








Bobcat In Action




__
BisonMan


__
Sep 7, 2020











  








Harvest Start




__
BisonMan


__
Sep 7, 2020











  








BigRounds




__
BisonMan


__
Sep 7, 2020


__
2020 harvest







[


----------



## Hayman1

IH 1586 said:


> More great haying weather. Another 37 acres in the books. Finished yesterday doing bundles of 5 as the accumulator broke. Our temp fix job did not quite finish out the season. More great weather to come. Have to finish this week getting new seedings put in, then back to hay.


IH you mustbe west of the front. poured last night, unsettled weather here for a week


----------



## IH 1586

Hayman1 said:


> IH you mustbe west of the front. poured last night, unsettled weather here for a week


Our next chance is Sunday then 10 more rain free days if you want to believe them. This last batch didn't go so well. Had a great stretch of weather and mowed Thursday/Friday last week and Friday night weather did 180 flip. Saturday was cloudy. Baled 12 acres Sunday. Monday 0.15 rain and high winds. The last 25 acres bales Wednesday was a little bleached to say the least.


----------



## CowboyRam

Went out to look at my fields today after our inch of snow from Monday. There was a lot of moisture in that snow and flattened the alfalfa down pretty good. Looks like it is going to be a few days for it to dry out enough to cut, maybe I should have cut before the snow. Has anyone cut after being flattened down from snow?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Haven't attempted to do any hay for over a month now. Weather has been cool (50s and 60s) with lots of precip. Have had frost the last two nights so fall is here. Have 20 acres of first crop to make for mulch at this point then get things ready for hibernation.


----------



## SwingOak

Got my second cutting off Labor Day weekend. Ended up being nice stuff, spraying for broadleaf weeds and a shot of fertilizer helped. Some rain in August would have helped more.

Good thing I baled when I did, because we had that cold snap and it hasn't stopped raining since. My field that I replanted in now thick with crab grass, I don't know where it all came from but I'll make another pass with the seeder this fall and see if I can choke it out with orchard and Timothy. I baled all the crabgrass and dumped it in the woods. After being down for 5 days and getting rained on (with 18% chance of light rain that ended up being 100% chance of over an inch) it was junk.


----------



## IH 1586

IH 1586 said:


> Finally finished 1st on the July 27. About the only thing I can say about that is it's not Aug. Have lots of 2nd and sorghum/sudan ready and no openings. After a great June/1st week of July weather has gone down hill.
> 
> Cleaned up an old fence line and will take the field to the tree line. Something I worked on 20 years ago before I quit. Now that we got the ground back going to finish it. Normally I would remove wires and posts manually but there was too much growth and felt lazy so pushed it into the tree line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20200729_101520390.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20200729_141448998.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20200729_101732738.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20200729_141216417.jpg


Cleaned up a dead furrow and got the old pasture into a field. All the work for an additional acre but looks better than brush.














Cleaned up along fence line. When I came back the fence line was brush and every time they plowed just rolled the ground into it. There are places I have now gained a 9' mower width.








First time had 3 tractors going at once doing tillage and had I had a 4th driver could have utilized them . 24 acres worked up and seeded down and rock picked in a day.














Helped my uncle reseed a washout he had.








3 days of tillage and seeding followed by and inch of a slow soaking rain yesterday. Can't ask for more than that.

Now on to rye and 3rd cutting. Usually don't attempt dry hay in a 3 day window in mid Sept. but could not pass up the window. Mowed just an hour after it quit raining yesterday.


----------



## somedevildawg

More ground on existing ground is always a good thing! Looks great!


----------



## N8TE

Howdy from South Dakota. Nice place you all have here.????

Nate


----------



## r82230

End of cutting any more hay, this is 4th cutting, while tedding. Need to stop cutting for now, for the next 4-5 weeks. According to local ag college, alfalfa needs 450+ GDD before killing frost/freeze, to properly rebuild root reserves.





  








Tedding 4th -02




__
r82230


__
Sep 15, 2020











  








Tedding 4th - 01




__
r82230


__
Sep 15, 2020








Now this one, seems my son made a delivery, couldn't turn around 40' trailer like he did last year because her horse trailer was in the way. She told him just drive that way, i do it all the time.  Horse trailer slightly shorter it seems. Of course I had to give him a hard time about getting stuck and two Fords couldn't get it out (his and customers). He wanted me to bring the big tractor, I told probably wasn't needed, wasn't my GMC that got it stuck.  I'm in the tractor, not needing the front wheel assist much.  Year's of practice steering with the brakes still comes in handy. Front wheels of trailer where off the ground, with the rear dragging when I started. BTW, that's my son, his day job is a county employee in case you can't tell by his stance. 





  








Little problem on delivery




__
r82230


__
Sep 15, 2020








Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

If he only had a shovel, or a couple of more guys standing around holding up shovels......then it could be the poster boy of municipal workers  
It was probably a "off-brand" truck that was pulling that trailer seeings how you didn't bother to show the evidence.....I have a Ranger that'll pull that trailer like a train   ifn it had a gooseneck hitch


----------



## stack em up

somedevildawg said:


> It was probably a "off-brand" truck that was pulling that trailer seeings how you didn't bother to show the evidence.....I have a Ranger that'll pull that trailer like a train   ifn it had a gooseneck hitch


Holy crap, I double Big Dawg dare you to put a gooseneck hitch in a Ranger!!!


----------



## IH 1586

r82230 said:


> BTW, that's my son, his day job is a county employee in case you can't tell by his stance.
> 
> Larry


Just missing a shovel.....that's a stance recognized everywhere where road crews involved. Seems like he takes care of your equipment. Being a county/state employee they usually don't have an issue resolving problems when somebody else's $$$$$ takes care of the damages. Good son there to stop while ahead.


----------



## r82230

IH 1586 said:


> Just missing a shovel.....that's a stance recognized everywhere where road crews involved. Seems like he takes care of your equipment. Being a county/state employee they usually don't have an issue resolving problems when somebody else's $$$$$ takes care of the damages. Good son there to stop while ahead.


He 'works' in the water mains department, seems they farm out most of the shovel work.  They just need to 'inspect' and turn the water on/off.  So there is a lack of shovels to lean on most of the time.  He's actually leaving that job this week to go work for a contractor, he told his mom, "I'm to young to stand around, I want to work". The biggest reason I think has to do with the $$ more per hour, he doesn't completely understand the retirement benefits he giving up. IMHO.

BTW, he has learned that stopping while your ahead, unfortunately by experience, not by me telling him. 

Larry


----------



## swmnhay




----------



## somedevildawg

That’s some cool looking net Cy!


----------



## r82230

Couple of pix from this morning, this one I'm looking South and the left coast smog is still present (like it was yesterday, terrible haying weather).





  








Left coast 1




__
r82230


__
Sep 18, 2020








This one is at same spot looking North, ah, the sky the way it's suppose to look.





  








Left coast 2




__
r82230


__
Sep 18, 2020








Southern sky never cleared all day, but kept getting a little better (probably not for the folks in Ohio).

Larry


----------



## OhioHay

r82230 said:


> Couple of pix from this morning, this one I'm looking South and the left coast smog is still present (like it was yesterday, terrible haying weather).
> 
> This one is at same spot looking North, ah, the sky the way it's suppose to look.
> 
> Southern sky never cleared all day, but kept getting a little better (probably not for the folks in Ohio).
> 
> Larry


Yep 50 acres down. Slow drying with the low temps and milky sunshine.


----------



## Uphayman

After a week of "no cut", we started cutting Sunday, and as of last night had 165 flat and tedded. Same smoke issue others mentioned.....




















Also in the process of trying to get previously drowned out land back into production, with a rye seeding scheduled for today.








Our custom harvest crew came in Wednesday, silage was harvested, and bunkered. Crop adjuster was here earlier in the day. The "once in a generation year" ,became a "once in a lifetime year", for crop production, with a yield check showing 249 bu/acre on the silage corn, and 240/bu/ acre on the grain variety. In spite of my limited farming abilities, what a year..........we have been blessed for sure.
































I got up on the top and helped pack with the 4960, as it's more nimble than the blade tractor along the edges. Along side is the start of our wrapped inventory, and beyond is a 100 bale pile for an order of "tatanka hay". Finished about 9 that night........with a 5 a.m. start that morning, my carcass was dragging.




















And more cutting today, with colors starting.


----------



## Gearclash

4th cutting alfalfa and what is likely the end of hay season. 80 acres, 333 2x3x8 bales, 18% moisture average. Several interesting lessons from this field. (1) Raked with a Rowse wheel rake and a Vermeer Twin Rake. There was no moisture difference between the 2. (2) Don't start raking too early. 5 points of moisture difference at baling time between the first windrow that was raked and last windrow that was raked. They were side by side. Later raked was drier.

Twin bar rake windrows, and the 1835B out chasing bales.









The "Tonka" moving 6 bales at a time.









Looking down the hill at 1/2 mile long rows.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Love the "Tonka". Tell us about it. Always wanted a Tonka truck and loader as a kid, but never got one.


----------



## Gearclash

The “Tonka” as one of my nephews called it is a Volvo L70E wheel loader. It has custom rims on it with 1000mm wide tires for field use. Those tires run at lower pressures than normal wheel loader tires. They ride nicer in the field, cause less compaction, and make the machine far more stable. It is set up this way because the main use of this loader is to load round stalk bales in the fall. I’m not sure how many my nephew moves but it is something like 20-25,000 bales. The spear on the front can handle 3 big rounds at a time no problem.


----------



## IH 1586

Darn smoke. Feel bad for all of you still in it. Looks like it's out of my area for a while. https://hwp-viz.gsd.esrl.noaa.gov/smoke/index.html#

Click on Vertically Integrated Smoke

3rd cutting progressing unbelievably well. Still no sign of rain for the next 10 days.

I have a confession to make.

After our much discussed topic on tedders from a previous post I made, decided for as bad as it tedds what harm can come if I move wheels to the opposite end of adjustments. Can't make it worse right. Well, after adjusting and running it, it appears some idiot inadvertently adjusted them in the wrong direction and never realized it. Spent all these years thinking I had adjusted it correctly and complaining what a crappy job it did. My apologies to all on giving it a bad review on its tedding job. As pictures show it makes a nice carpet of hay. I still think it could do a little better on drier hay but as of now it is no longer on the immediate list for replacement and extremely happy I can completely cover a field in hay again. All these years.......


----------



## Vol

Pretty stand of grass Chris.....and that looks pretty dang good to me on the tedder spread. Not too many tedders will spread dry hay to suit. They either clump or windrow dry hay. I try to spread my dry hay early while still a little damp from the dew.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

I may be the odd man out, but I prefer to see a little windrowing when tedding almost dry grass hay!

A tad less exposure to bleaching and also ground moisture, as well as more exposure to air movement!


----------



## Hayman1

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I may be the odd man out, but I prefer to see a little windrowing when tedding almost dry grass hay!
> 
> A tad less exposure to bleaching and also ground moisture, as well as more exposure to air movement!


Ditto, Sheep, maybe it's just us old guys finally got it figured out just before we croak


----------



## Uphayman

9 days..........3rd crop alfalfa,big crop, heavily lodged, cut September 15th. Baled yesterday, bales in the barn by 6:30 last night.........and it's pouring out. What a feeling. We had a 2 week window of no rain . About 7 of those days were heavy smoke , and made for miserable drying conditions. Thank you Kalifornia. So this field was the last acreage for this "cut", with a total of 185 acres made rain free.



























Now an opportunity to catch our breath , do some repairs, and get ready for the next window.


----------



## CowboyRam

Looks like my haying season is coming to a close. Yesterday I had the fan belt come off my baling tractor, drove 163 miles to the closest Case IH dealer to get a new belt; then notice that the pulley on the engine is out of alignment. Put the new belt on and drive the tractor back to the shop, to see what I can do with that pulley; by the time I get to the shop the pulley is up against the frame, burn my hand trying to see if the bolts a loose. I would not have thought it would get that hot in that short of time. I don't have the tools to remove and replace it, so took the tractor down to have it repaired.

The worse thing about this is that I still have hay to be baled, fortunately the neighbor is going to try to get to it as soon as he can. At least once I get in the stack yard I will have some extra hay to sell this year. I am going to be glad to put this year behind me; all three cutting has been a fight with equipment this year. As they say if I wasn't having bad luck, I wouldn't have any luck at all.


----------



## Vol

I sympathize Cowboy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Troy Farmer

r82230 said:


> He 'works' in the water mains department, seems they farm out most of the shovel work.  They just need to 'inspect' and turn the water on/off.  So there is a lack of shovels to lean on most of the time.  He's actually leaving that job this week to go work for a contractor, he told his mom, "I'm to young to stand around, I want to work". The biggest reason I think has to do with the $$ more per hour, he doesn't completely understand the retirement benefits he giving up. IMHO.
> 
> BTW, he has learned that stopping while your ahead, unfortunately by experience, not by me telling him.
> 
> Larry


I was able to retire at an early age due to my "shovel prop job". Of course "retire" isn't necessarily true since I'm haying full time. LOL


----------



## r82230

Troy Farmer said:


> I was able to retire at an early age due to my "shovel prop job". Of course "retire" isn't necessarily true since I'm haying full time. LOL


Yea, my son didn't like my story I'd tell that goes like this:

Couple of DPW guys where driving along the road and the one on the passenger side, starts beating on the truck, hollering 'stop the truck, stop the truck'. He then jumps out of the truck and grabs a slightly used shovel. Goes down in the ditch and wildly hitting something. When he gets back into the truck, his partner askes 'what were you doing?'. His response was 'knocking a turtle unconscious, for the last 5 miles he kept passing us'. 

Larry


----------



## Markpnw

barnrope said:


> D5004A7A-B5F1-472B-B9D6-D1E467A0AAA9.jpeg
> This new 2250 MF baler just rolled in. Hope it lasts a long time. Still got the old 4755 if someone is looking for a good used 3x3.


 how much pto do you need to run the big 3x3? I have a 100hp JD and I do all flat ground.


----------



## r82230

Markpnw said:


> how much pto do you need to run the big 3x3? I have a 100hp JD and I do all flat ground.


From everything I read, you would be happier with 130-140+ HP, weighing in at over 15K+. Your 100 HP, might weigh in at 11-12K. Might work, but longevity of your tractor could be a deciding factor. I personally would not want to work the daylights out of MY tractor. YMMV

Larry


----------



## Markpnw

r82230 said:


> From everything I read, you would be happier with 130-140+ HP, weighing in at over 15K+. Your 100 HP, might weigh in at 11-12K. Might work, but longevity of your tractor could be a deciding factor. I personally would not want to work the daylights out of MY tractor. YMMV
> 
> Larry


It weighs 14k.


----------



## CowboyRam

It is official, my haying season is all over, kind of. I borrowed the neighbors tractor and baler and was able to get the hay into the bale. His tractor is a rough riding piece dang thing; kind of felt all beat up afterwards. I think it is a CaseIH MXM130, are they all rough riding? Started hauling hay out of the field today, and lost a wheel on the trailer, ruined some lugs and broke a couple off, now to get the parts tomorrow. I don't think there is one piece of equipment that we have not worked this year.


----------



## Vol

CowboyRam said:


> I don't think there is one piece of equipment that we have not worked this year.


It has been one trying year for many folks. Some have been blessed with a smooth season and many others have been stressed to the max. It has taken awhile, but I have learned somewhat to take the good with the bad. I don't like it one bit, but as it says in the the first Book....".It is better to be a living dog than a dead lion."

Regards, Mike


----------



## dvcochran

CowboyRam said:


> It is official, my haying season is all over, kind of. I borrowed the neighbors tractor and baler and was able to get the hay into the bale. His tractor is a rough riding piece dang thing; kind of felt all beat up afterwards. I think it is a CaseIH MXM130, are they all rough riding? Started hauling hay out of the field today, and lost a wheel on the trailer, ruined some lugs and broke a couple off, now to get the parts tomorrow. I don't think there is one piece of equipment that we have not worked this year.


Sounds just like a normal year around here.


----------



## IH 1586

Final dry hay pictures of 2020. Had an electrical issue with NH so 4430 made it's debut run on the baler. Had same electrical issue with it as well. So old school baling. I think hay is good to go. No preserve option and no meter. Couple extra bales went to the cattle that were under trees.

NH was blown fuse. Not sure yet on 4430. Used outlet earlier this spring with raven with no issues.


----------



## swmnhay

Neighboring feedlot baling stalk bales off my farm.


----------



## Tx Jim

How many stalk bales per acre? It appears to be a lot!


----------



## Tx Jim

IH 1586

Were you implying you have electrical problems with your 4430? If that is correct I may be able to assist you.

Jim


----------



## IH 1586

Tx Jim said:


> IH 1586
> Were you implying you have electrical problems with your 4430? If that is correct I may be able to assist you.
> Jim


The 3 pin outlet I installed last year failed to work. Visually the fuse seemed good. It's on the winter project list to investigate.


----------



## Tx Jim

Here I was thinking it was something serious such as non operating AC!!


----------



## swmnhay

Tx Jim said:


> How many stalk bales per acre? It appears to be a lot!


about 4-5 bales to acre,2 -2.5 ton

I think he is raking about 30' together.21? wheel Rowse rake

the field is a mile long.about 18 bales a mile

He doesn't make it black.unhooks chopping corn head,rolls the stalks with large roller to smash the stumps down saving tires,rake teeth and pickup teeth.Then rakes it.


----------



## IH 1586

Tx Jim said:


> Here I was thinking it was something serious such as non operating AC!!


That doesn't operate either lol but fan blows air around.


----------



## Gearclash

Bean straw. 200 acre field. Did about 10 acres Saturday, the rest yesterday. 9 hours, 4 rolls of net 390 some bales. Two more 80s of beans left then time to get serious about stalks.


----------



## r82230

On the way home yesterday, about 5 miles away, soybean just started harvesting.





  








Fall 1




__
r82230


__
Oct 9, 2020








1/2 mile closer to home, had to get a hayfield in the pic




  








fall 2




__
r82230


__
Oct 9, 2020








Another mile closer to home, hard to believe but between the foreground and the trees is I-69, so the travelers even get to enjoy the colors. I feel sorry for the color blind folks this time of year. 




  








fall 3




__
r82230


__
Oct 9, 2020








While the colors are beautiful, makes you realize that the nasty four letter word is forthcoming soon. :angry:

Larry


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Leaves are mostly gone UP here. Had our first accumulating snow 2 weeks ago already. Been getting things cleaned up and tucked away before real winter sets in.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Started cutting pasture hay yesterday , then onto some oats today


----------



## Tx Jim

IH 1586 said:


> That doesn't operate either lol but fan blows air around.


Have you checked refrigerant pressures & thermal fuse at compressor?


----------



## Markpnw

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Started cutting pasture hay yesterday , then onto some oats today 20201010_144051.jpg 20201010_144046.jpg


Those are some nice tall oats!


----------



## PaMike

IH 1586 said:


> Final dry hay pictures of 2020. Had an electrical issue with NH so 4430 made it's debut run on the baler. Had same electrical issue with it as well. So old school baling. I think hay is good to go. No preserve option and no meter. Couple extra bales went to the cattle that were under trees.
> 
> NH was blown fuse. Not sure yet on 4430. Used outlet earlier this spring with raven with no issues.


You seam to have a lot of bigger flatter fields than I would have guessed in western PA. Does it get flatter closer to Erie?


----------



## Gearclash

So dry here that having a disk on standby has become standard operating procedure if fire risk is high when we are baling.








And I thought we were finished with hay for the year but that was not so. Baled this ex CRP garbage this morning. Absolutely the most miserably rough parcel I have baled. It had been infested with trees which were all pulled out this spring, but no effort had been made to level out the holes that left. It would have been oh so helpful[ to rake this in as big of windrows as possible, but that was strongly discouraged due to all the tree junk left behind that would have been drug into the windrows by the rake.


----------



## IH 1586

Tx Jim said:


> Have you checked refrigerant pressures & thermal fuse at compressor?


Best I can tell its been over 20 years since it has worked. Information from 2nd owner. I feel it would be in my best interest to have it fully checked out by an air conditioning shop. I've thought about messing with myself but have not yet.



PaMike said:


> You seam to have a lot of bigger flatter fields than I would have guessed in western PA. Does it get flatter closer to Erie?


A fair amount of my fields are flat but have plenty that are not. Most of the original farm fields are blended together now that gives the impression of large. 2 sixes for a 12 acre plot. A 40 acre parcel with 8 fields that can be mowed as 2 etc.

Yes, west of me Wattsburg, west of Corry, PA has flatter better ground. That is where Troyers is located. In fact they have a couple pivots for irrigation.

I don't have any good pictures that would give the impression of side hills in fields. We have them and they do cause issues with the accumulator at times.


----------



## Uphayman

Saturday morning sunrise.......we are so blessed.


----------



## r82230

Standing outside my hay shed this morning, couldn't resist.





  








fall 4




__
r82230


__
Oct 12, 2020











  








fall 5




__
r82230


__
Oct 12, 2020








Larry


----------



## endrow

Last 60 acres of 5th cutting froze this And is going dowm


----------



## somedevildawg

Last time for this field this year.....glad to be done with it, Tift 44. 
Decent yield, 53 bales per acre.
Doesn't take the Red Tails long to find a perch.....


----------



## somedevildawg

Coming out and to the barn, 600 yds away....


----------



## r82230

Tried to get the same spot several months apart, rented field, barns on left belong to another somewhat neighbor*,

July 2nd cutting, awaiting the baler





  








Hay2020 2




__
r82230


__
Oct 21, 2020








This morning, colors are slowly appearing, 4th cutting removed several weeks ago.





  








Hay Fall 01 1




__
r82230


__
Oct 21, 2020








Larry

* you know the type, push stuff out in hay field, because don't want to hurt their lawn, like trees removed in his yard last winter. Landlord (lady) got after him.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Calling for 6" of snow UP here by morning. Many outdoor projects to get done but it appears winter has other plans now.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Had a pretty good hay season. Another week or so we would've been completely done but what is left might not have been worthwhile to chase. Dried and baled everything this year except what haylage and oatlage we put in to feed the summer.





























Help didn't show so ended up just rolling them in myself. Just took my time no big deal just a pain getting in and out of the skid loader. Kinda pissed because we raced around to gather 40 something almost 50 bales on top of everything that day. But got it done
















Started chopping oats. This was probably the highest yeilding field. They all did well for as hot and dry as it was







Water pump went in the 7405 so 856 to the rescue. Also the 856 will run the new round baler just had to let some pressure off so it wouldn't kill the tractor














First load of second cutting


----------



## Uphayman

Put the big square baler to bed for the year."


----------



## Josh in WNY

Finally pulled the trigger, spent some money and brought home a new (to me) round baler for next year. It's probably way more baler than I need, but it had a lot of options that I liked, including the auto-lube system for the chains. Shame I have to wait till next May to run some hay through it.















Hmm, maybe this should have started the 2021 thread. ;-)


----------



## r82230

Josh,

You would be more than welcome to come in the next couple of weeks and bale some balage. Just have to wait for a hard freeze.

Oh, never mind, you can't cross Canada yet with the Covid stuff going on, so it would be a longer drive staying in the US.  :lol:

Kidding aside, looks like a nice addition.

Larry


----------



## endrow

We planted oats this summer after cereal rye and it was so dry July and August it just started to grow. Rainy wet lately hoping for a window this week got 40 acres. I may bale and wrap or just chop


----------



## stack em up

Found those corn rows I was looking for, the last ones.

Or as we say on our farm "caught the rabbit!"
Now on to stalk bales, hauling manure, and cleanup and pack away. Then starts repair season.


----------



## r82230

Well think I'm might be done cutting for the year. The first three are just some hay I cut yesterday. You might notice most of the colors are gone.  Latest I've ever cut, but thanks to the bale wrapper, doing something new to me this year. It's also getting some of the white four letter word on it today.





  








20201031 181914




__
r82230


__
Nov 2, 2020











  








20201031 174145




__
r82230


__
Nov 2, 2020











  








20201031 162030




__
r82230


__
Nov 2, 2020








This one for the folks that like to see Michigan varmints (there's 15 munching on my 5th cutting in the distance :angry. They are all antlerless BTW, don't know if I going to cut this or not yet this year. Need to get at in the next few days, had 22 degrees the other morning.





  








20201031 162143




__
r82230


__
Nov 2, 2020








This one's not a farming, picture, just an idiot hauling a ditch witch. I'm thinking he just didn't want to loose the chain. Only reason I can see to haul it that way, it's also the reason I stopped so far behind him. I might need to take evasive action. 





  








20201031 104523




__
r82230


__
Nov 2, 2020








Larry


----------



## 6125

endrow said:


> We planted oats this summer after cereal rye and it was so dry July and August it just started to grow. Rainy wet lately hoping for a window this week got 40 acres. I may bale and wrap or just chop


How do you keep it so healthy? Here if we don't treat it with fungicide, the rust takes the oats out in the fall. Your's looks beautiful!


----------



## JOR Farm

Cut some sudangrass down today 3rd time I have cut it this year 145 bales so far and maybe another 40 this time not bad for about 8 acres.


----------



## somedevildawg

This is what I will be doing all winter....I hope.


----------



## Markpnw

Josh in WNY said:


> Finally pulled the trigger, spent some money and brought home a new (to me) round baler for next year. It's probably way more baler than I need, but it had a lot of options that I liked, including the auto-lube system for the chains. Shame I have to wait till next May to run some hay through it.
> 
> IMG_1156.JPG IMG_1158.JPG
> 
> Hmm, maybe this should have started the 2021 thread. ;-)


How much did that baler cost? I am in the market for one right now and there was one on the auction exactly the same model as yours recently but I wasn't able to attend


----------



## r82230

somedevildawg said:


> This is what I will be doing all winter....I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1C0B5919-AE1F-4E94-9FEE-8187C31B42C7.jpeg


What do you figure the bales weigh a piece and have you ever scaled a load like that?

Larry


----------



## gradyjohn

This would be the last cut this year. Looking to the NW. East side in the book. Working on the West side. Three green patches are paddocks ... going to that next as soon as I finish the South.


----------



## somedevildawg

r82230 said:


> What do you figure the bales weigh a piece and have you ever scaled a load like that?
> 
> Larry


Yep, all the time....I'll have to get the ticket and look, I did some quick math on the difference and came up with 780lbs for the bales each so....about 21k? Can't remember curb....


----------



## somedevildawg

gradyjohn said:


> This would be the last cut this year. Looking to the NW. East side in the book. Working on the West side. Three green patches are paddocks ... going to that next as soon as I finish the South.


Wow, Beautiful....


----------



## stack em up

And this marks the end of my dairy alfalfa for sale career. And honestly not the least bit sad about it anymore.


----------



## r82230

The stuff I cut Saturday (4th cutting), raked up, wasn't going to do this but, when I get the rest of the pics uploading, I'll post them and the 'story' behind why. Will be last of the raking for this year, the latest I've ever raked in my lifetime. Which is a long, long, long time, BTW. 





  








Rake2




__
r82230


__
Nov 5, 2020











  








Rake3




__
r82230


__
Nov 5, 2020








Just the mostly brown colors left on the trees now. 

Larry


----------



## Hayman1

r82230 said:


> The stuff I cut Saturday (4th cutting), raked up, wasn't going to do this but, when I get the rest of the pics uploading, I'll post them and the 'story' behind why. Will be last of the raking for this year, the latest I've ever raked in my lifetime. Which is a long, long, long time, BTW.
> 
> Just the mostly brown colors left on the trees now.
> 
> Larry


Man, I would love to be baling hay today that was that green this time of year. (well, truth-I would love to because there is no chance that I ever would  ) . Out running my rock pecker today cleaning up an area for my squeeze to put her berry bushes in. Good fall tasks on a pretty sunny day-high 60s here today.


----------



## stack em up

Probably the most important easy job a fella can do.


----------



## Uphayman

2020 hay production is officially in the books. Set a record for baling dry hay this late in the year. 72 hours and freeze dried OG was ready to bale. 1st time ever to bale for 6 months of the year.














The last bales......


----------



## r82230

Well here's the last of the 2020 hay harvest pictures. Well #2 & #5 have a hay crop showing. The other ones are my local varmints eating my 5th cutting, as I'm hauling RB by them, can get as close as 20 yards easily.





  








Varmits 01




__
r82230


__
Nov 6, 2020











  








Varmits 02




__
r82230


__
Nov 6, 2020











  








Varmits 03




__
r82230


__
Nov 6, 2020











  








Varmits 04




__
r82230


__
Nov 6, 2020











  








Varmits 05




__
r82230


__
Nov 6, 2020








Now to rest of the story. Being I now have a individual bale wrapper, I thought I'd take the last of the 4th cutting this year. First, I follow the rule of have enough GDD after cutting for alfalfa So I stop cutting September 15th, in order to get the suggested GDD before a killing freeze. This year I got 477 GDD, before the freeze, that was close. :huh: FWIW, last 6 year average was over 600 GDD, which included this year's 477 GDD (Growth Degree Days, BTW).

The temperature got down to 22 degrees Friday night/Saturday morning. Had he boys scheduled to come over to cut calves around noon. After the cassation of some breeding ability of some males, I headed out out to cut a little hay, finishing just before dark (not low sugar hay for certain  ). Sunday, temps barely got to the high 30s, had snow blowing around even. Monday, got 0.17" of rain, temps in the low 40s. Now I cut this into swaths, figuring I might just bale without raking, plus I'd put the tedder to bed for the winter.

Tuesday, after voting and lunch I thought I'd better check the hay. After all I wanted it below 65% moisture to make good balage I've been told. Hay is dry enough to rake for dry hay (30 - 40% :huh, so I rake it. It's windy 8-10 MPH, low 60s for temps. Got no dew over night, temps stay in the 50s even. So next day, I rake back up (wind blew hay around). Cranked up the RB, Harvest Tec says 13-16% moisture most of the time, plus low 70's for temps.





  








Rake1




__
r82230


__
Nov 6, 2020








Could've fired up the ss baler, but it was part way put to bed for winter.  Being this is my first ever attempt to put up hay in November, I'm leaning. Never had the experience of 'freeze drying' hay before, either.

The learning curve continues.

Until next year.

Larry


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Got some string around the 6 times rained on oats this afternoon 190 4x3s off of 22ac.

50 ac of wheat and ryegrass tomorrow and 16 ac of oats as well.


----------



## Vol

Glad you finally got it behind you diddle. Good luck on the rest of it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Finished up at 3 tonne/ac off of here. 274 bales.


----------



## Bgriffin856

I'll put up some recent pics from like the last month.

Finished chopping corn and turned the cows into 50or so acres and let them harvest the last cutting






















Dry cows on a stockpiled paddock/field and a hayfield















Got a new to us stock trailer decent shape for it's age and price was right. Short enough to get into everywhere the bumper pull could








Mowed some third cutting yesterday, Thursday to feed right out to the milk cows. Baled a bale today and another day it would be dry enough for dry hay. No raking or tedding either








It's been a good year


----------



## PaMike

Wow, you guys already got a little snow up there...??

Hows the milk market? Have things stabilized now?


----------



## r82230

Got the lime spread over the week-end, been some nice weather to get it done. 48 to 50 ton, don't have the bill yet, dropped off Thursday. Rented spreader Friday, took it back yesterday afternoon. Love the simple Raven GPS for spreading, too. :wub:





  








20201108 103928




__
r82230


__
Nov 9, 2020











  








20201108 103941




__
r82230


__
Nov 9, 2020











  








20201108 103958




__
r82230


__
Nov 9, 2020








Larry


----------



## VA Haymaker

Made a few squares over the weekend. Temps in the lower 70's and breezy. Got more to do if another window opens.

In the pic, I'm taking a break from stacking...

Bill


----------



## Josh in WNY

Markpnw said:


> How much did that baler cost? I am in the market for one right now and there was one on the auction exactly the same model as yours recently but I wasn't able to attend


Dealer was asking $15k, but dropped down to $13k. Like I said, it's more than I probably need, but I'll take good care of it and hopefully get a lot of years out of it.


----------



## Gearclash

Baling season is over here. We got everything baled that needed to be baled. These pictures are from last week. Rain and snow to start this week off.


----------



## Markpnw

Josh in WNY said:


> Dealer was asking $15k, but dropped down to $13k. Like I said, it's more than I probably need, but I'll take good care of it and hopefully get a lot of years out of it.


 I'd say that's a pretty good deal


----------



## Bgriffin856

PaMike said:


> Wow, you guys already got a little snow up there...??
> Hows the milk market? Have things stabilized now?


Had around four inches or so was windy and had some drifting too. Windchills in the teens

Seems to be getting straightened out thankfully


----------



## JD3430

Hay diddle diddle said:


> 20201106_160422.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201106_161411.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201106_160420.jpgGot some string around the 6 times rained on oats this afternoon 190 4x3s off of 22ac.
> 
> 50 ac of wheat and ryegrass tomorrow and 16 ac of oats as well.


They don't call it the land down under for no reason!


----------



## IH 1586

I believe our hay season is officially over. Started Nov. 2nd with this








Mowed on Nov. 5th and baled on Nov. 9th. Straight clover. Sure we lost some yield to the previous snow weight.


























Farm in the background.








Keeping a watchful eye on newly exposed hunting ground.








From earlier this summer. Twice this summer had fly overs which has not happened much since shutting down Air Force bases years ago. Utilizing our valleys for "below radar" training.


----------



## Hayman1

IH 1586 said:


> I believe our hay season is officially over. Started Nov. 2nd with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novhay.jpg
> 
> Mowed on Nov. 5th and baled on Nov. 9th. Straight clover. Sure we lost some yield to the previous snow weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novhay6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novhay4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novhay3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novhay2.jpg
> 
> Farm in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novhay5.jpg
> 
> Keeping a watchful eye on newly exposed hunting ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novhay1.jpg
> 
> From earlier this summer. Twice this summer had fly overs which has not happened much since shutting down Air Force bases years ago. Utilizing our valleys for "below radar" training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novhay7.jpg


Looks like it's time to tune up the snowmobile IH


----------



## IH 1586

Hayman1 said:


> Looks like it's time to tune up the snowmobile IH


Lol. Wife keeps thinking we should get one. I don't feel we get enough snow anymore to justify it.


----------



## r82230

Ih, it. look's like a long cold winter with that empty corn crib 

Larry


----------



## Josh in WNY

IH 1586 said:


> From earlier this summer. Twice this summer had fly overs which has not happened much since shutting down Air Force bases years ago. Utilizing our valleys for "below radar" training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novhay7.jpg


They used to do the same thing over our farm back before the Niagara Falls Air Base shifted away from the cargo planes. It's amazing how quiet they are until they go over you. I had one sneak up from behind while I was working on something in the yard. Saw a big shadow go over and only then heard the engines. I'll admit, it made me jump pretty good. Very impressive having one of those go over at only a few hundred feet.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle




----------



## Ox76

Your ground speed is amazing! And smooth fields! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

They need to be smooth for flood irrigation. All been graded with a laser bucket. Not the paddock in the above video as the dirt is to heavy for lucerne in the video below. But it shows how it's done for people who live on hills....


----------



## r82230

Hay diddle diddle said:


> They need to be smooth for flood irrigation. All been graded with a laser bucket. Not the paddock in the above video as the dirt is to heavy for lucerne in the video below. But it shows how it's done for people who live on hills....


That's pretty neat. So with flood irrigation, how many inches/feet of water and how many times between cuttings?

Larry


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

r82230 said:


> That's pretty neat. So with flood irrigation, how many inches/feet of water and how many times between cuttings?
> 
> Larry


Yeah. We dont measure it like that. But 2 waterings between cutting. Generally 14 days apart. Volume kind of depends. Just using groundwater at the moment on the paddock in the baling video. Will take 2 days to water 22ac with about 4 megaliters per day flow rate. Ordered a bit of channel water to help it go quicker on the next paddock.

Lucerne on other farm with no ground water used to take 60megs per cut on 60 ac . So roughly 1meg per 1.2 tonnes. Be interesting to see how the pivot goes next year when I get 60ac going under that. Be my first year watering lucerne under a pivot. Generally it uses 4megs per day. Just depends on the rate as to whether it does a lap or not on that time.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Clipping future hay fields...


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett

VA Haymaker said:


> Clipping future hay fields...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5EDE6508-671B-4512-BA71-D0EBBC7AF29C.jpeg


Funny, this same picture was on newagtalk earlier today  I'm glad to hear that the hay demand out East has you looking for more ground!


----------



## VA Haymaker

Jimmy Bartlett said:


> Funny, this same picture was on newagtalk earlier today  I'm glad to hear that the hay demand out East has you looking for more ground!


Yea - I posted regarding 15ft batwings. We'd like to speed things up.

Right now there is a hay glut in my neck of the woods.

With regards to haymaking vs clipping, our feeling is the end result looks the same and your fields don't grow up, so why not make hay...


----------



## swmnhay

Recreational tillage AKA making it black




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=472399727063316


----------



## endrow

Making it white last night


----------



## Hayman1

endrow said:


> Making it white last night


man, wish I could get direct drop boom spread here. Do they spread fertilizer with those trucks as well?


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett

VA Haymaker said:


> Yea - I posted regarding 15ft batwings. We'd like to speed things up.
> 
> Right now there is a hay glut in my neck of the woods.
> 
> With regards to haymaking vs clipping, our feeling is the end result looks the same and your fields don't grow up, so why not make hay...


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett

VA, I enjoyed your thread about batwings because I could use one to mow CRP for the next two years. Mowing with a 6' 3pt rig is sure slow!


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett

endrow said:


> Making it white last night


That pup trailer is a neat setup!


----------



## VA Haymaker

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

From earlier this summer...

Baling hay - long play...


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett

The applicator put next year's soybean fertilizer down in strips last week


----------



## JD3430

VA Haymaker said:


> Clipping future hay fields...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5EDE6508-671B-4512-BA71-D0EBBC7AF29C.jpeg


Almost looks like a man made landfill mound


----------



## Bgriffin856

A few more from this year

We got hay rained on this day. Only about seven round bales worth. That was the only hay to get rained on. Didn't hurt it too bad actually. Also we got this farm back this year. I do enjoy the view















Got a few bales made between raindrops also got first cutting stacked and covered at the same time
















Some tonnage with some actually decent quality



































Filled the big mow completely before September. Earliest ever I do believe







Had alot of first calf heifers and a handful of cows fresh while trying to put up a sizable amount of hay at the same time. Made for some long days














Last big push of dry hay in September. Just in the nick of time as a few day later we got affected by the wildfire smoke. Didn't do any hay then but that really blocked the sun
Some third cutting and second














Made mostly round bales at the end to fill up the bank barn but did square some third cutting to finish on out where we stacked the last of the squares







Used it for this job a bit this summer and it's actually a fun tractor to use


----------



## r82230

Griff,

You're the man, you really have excellent control/operation of that thrower (9th pic). You operated that thrower so well it almost looks like a hand stacking job in the back of the wagon.   :lol:

Larry


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

I agree Larry, Griff is really something with that kicker! I noticed he even gets a lot of them bales to do a quarter turn before landing!    :lol:


----------



## Bgriffin856

As they say practice makes perfect  it also works much better when the wagon has sides. I've done it with a flat wagon and that is what takes the true skills









I still haven't gotten enough practice to get the bales to land right


----------



## Gearclash

Manure hauling. The Magnum, spreader, and wheel loader belong to my brother. We did swap the 7140 for my neighbor's 8420 Deere and the Deere runs rings around the 7140, even though it is turned up.


----------



## PaMike

Dang, Thats some rubber on the wheel loader. Does he use that out in the field to retrieve bales?


----------



## Gearclash

PaMike said:


> Dang, Thats some rubber on the wheel loader. Does he use that out in the field to retrieve bales?


Yea, actually his boy uses it to load bales. I heard second hand he moved 30,000 bales this fall. Tires are Alliance 1000/50R25 on custom rims. NTS tire in MN put the package together for him. Wide tires really make a different machine out of wheel loader.


----------



## PaMike

30k bales?? Good grief...how many cows is he milking??


----------



## swmnhay

Making the yard more semi friendly


----------



## Uphayman

Beautiful day , hit 50°. Had pretty much accepted that primary tillage was over for 2020. This field was still getting manure applied the last of November. No severe cold temps, and then 20° above normal for mid week, and we're setting another record for late tillage.


----------



## r82230

swmnhay said:


> Making the yard more semi friendly


Every time I see the amount of top soil you have Cy, almost makes me want to cry. Wish you'd sent me just 8" - 10" so I have almost double the amount i presently have. I have to measure mine in inches, where looks like you go by feet.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

Ours is in centimeters....


----------



## JD3430

10" always better than a few centimeters pup


----------



## Gearclash

PaMike said:


> 30k bales?? Good grief...how many cows is he milking??


This is not for the dairy. This is a sideline my nephew got into years ago, moving big round cornstalks. Picture from 3 years ago.


----------



## stack em up

JD3430 said:


> 10" always better than a few centimeters pup


I have a feeling Duane was told this by an ex-girlfriend or 3 at one time....


----------



## stack em up

swmnhay said:


> Making the yard more semi friendly


Nice root grapple, can I borrow it? Lol


----------



## danwi

When you compare land some people have a chance to farm vs what others farm you wonder how they can even grow a crop.


----------



## Uphayman

December 10, 2020 7:08 a.m. My "benefit package"!!!!


----------



## Uphayman




----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Up,
Do you still utilize the Harvestore?
Yes, that is a great sunrise! 

Dave


----------



## FarmerDave75

broadriverhay said:


> Hope this isn't the way 2020 is going to be. It has rained here every week for quite a while. This is the road into my field now and the water is still rising.


Nope, 2020 is going to be get way worse!


----------



## Uphayman

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Up,
> Do you still utilize the Harvestore?
> Yes, that is a great sunrise!
> Dave


The farm that was renting the Harvestore, went 100% silage acres for corn. It's available if you need storage. We house 200-250 head at any given time for them, with 150-175 of those being dry cows. They do an excellent job, and this year won "Quality Counts Award" at the 2020 Forage Analysis Super Bowl. At 2500 acres plus of silage , the mountain is sizable.


----------



## Holte-Hoff

Now that things are slowing down on the farm. My wife and I are planning our honeymoon. Anyone have any Idea of the COVID restrictions in South Carolina? We are thinking Hilton head Island.


----------



## dvcochran

Holte-Hoff said:


> Now that things are slowing down on the farm. My wife and I are planning our honeymoon. Anyone have any Idea of the COVID restrictions in South Carolina? We are thinking Hilton head Island.


Maybe this will help.

https://hiltonheadislandsc.gov/publicsafety/coronavirus/


----------

